# Roll Call for the Entertainment Forum



## GKJ

It's been about 10 months since the forum opened, figured I would fire this up

Add or Omit questions as you please, plural anything you want as well

Name:
Age:
Favorite actor(ess):
Favorite director:
Favorite movies:
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre)
Favorite TV Show:
Favorite type of music:
Favorite band/singer:
Favorite song:
Favorite album:
Favorite book:
Favorite entertainment magazine:
Favorite Radio Show:
Concerts or other shows you've been to:
People You've Met:
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)
Anything You've been credited with:
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## GKJ

Name: Joshua
Age: 25 (as of edit)
Favorite actor(ess): Zooey Deschanel, Scarlett Johansson, Julianne Moore, Stacey Farber, Matt Damon, Samuel L. Jackson, Clive Owen, Mark Wahlberg
Favorite director: Kevin Smith
Favorite movies: Winter Passing, Eulogy, The Bourne Identity and Supremacy
Favorite types of movies: independent
Favorite TV Show: Weeds, Penn & Teller, Californication, Degrassi, The Daily Show, Friends
Favorite type of music: mid to late 90s alternative, Indie
Favorite band/singer: Radiohead, The Cure, Goldfinger, M83, Andrew Bird, of Montreal, The Sounds, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Camera Obscure, Animal Collective, East Hundred
Favorite song: ever changing
Favorite album: In Rainbows
Favorite book: don't read books
Favorite entertainment magazine: not-subscribed to any
Favorite Radio Show: Midday Show on 610 WIP
Concerts or shows you've been to: Rod Stewart (twice), Warped Tour in 2004, 2 Y100 Feztivals, NIN/JA, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Pearl Jam, Raveonettes, Thriving Ivory, The Sounds
People You've Met: no one
Things You have: nothing
Anything You've been credited with: nope
Fan site you wish to plug: Y-Rock on XPN


----------



## gobolt7

Name: Mike
Age: 24
*Favorite actor*(ess):Jennifer Morrison,(House), Zooey Deschanel, Bruce Willis, Tom Hanks, Will Farrell
*Favorite director*: Michael Mann (For Collateral)
*Favorite movies*: Die Hard Series, Da Vinci Code, In the line of Fire, Collateral
*Favorite types of movies*: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Action/Suspense, Comedy
*Favorite TV Show*: House, CSI Las Vegas
*Favorite type of music*: Well, I really just started getting into music, so I will skip the music questions.
*Favorite book*: Dont read many, Phil Esposito's book was good though.
*Favorite entertainment magazine*: Dont get them
*Favorite Radio Show*: MJ Morning show (Tampa based)
*Concerts or other shows you've been to*: Does teh Today Show count?
*People You've Met*: Nobody really important. 
*Things You have*: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) None
*Anything You've been credited with*: I have been credited with alot of things, I'm sure, but I dont think they are what you are looking for.


----------



## Leaf Lander

*Name:*Paul
*Age: * 28  
*Country*:Canada
*Maritual status*single
*Province* NS Cape Breton Island
*Height/Weight* 7 feet tall 280
*Favorite Hockey Team:* Toronto Maple Leafs
*Favorite Drink: * 1ACoke 1B Water
*Favorite actor(ess):*Alan Alda Adrian Paul Mel Gibson Liam Nielson
*Favorit Comic:*-Jim Carey Jerry Seinfeld George Carlin Larry Miller Jeff Sazerio
*Favorite director*:dan petrie
*Favorite movies:*Highlander Beautiful mind Braveheart Mash
*Favorite types of movies*:action sci fi thriller
*Favorite TV Show:*The Friendly Giant Highlander MASH Seinfeld General Hospital lol Jeapordy Deal or No Deal CSI Law and Order Crossing Jordon Lost Survivor
*Favorite type of music:* rock hard rock celtic music
*Favorite band/singer:*bono / u2 The Rankins Leahy Beatles Rolling stones ACDC Queen Duran Duran Foo Fighters Red Hot Chili Peppers Nirvana Clasic Rock and chn on sirius
*Favorite song:*with or without you, VERTIGO, King of Pain
*Favorite album:*joshua tree
*Favorite book:*anything from the romantic poetry era
*Favorite entertainment magazine*layboy, The Hockey News
*Favorite Radio Show:*Howard Stern
*Concerts or other shows you've been to*:nothing lately
*People You've Met:*dennis savard david suzuki george lucas johnny cash
*Things You have:* 10 000 hockey cards
*Anything You've been credited with:*I invented the locamotion
*Fan site you wish to plug:*http://groups.msn.com/TORONTOMAPLELEAFFANSzone
*Fav Saying*: Top that if you can 
*50 WORDS TO DESCRIBE MYSELF:* 145 iq, 6 feet, astrology, athletic, beach, books, camping, cape breton, catholic, celtic, cooking,famile, family values, fishing, friends, funny, gb, glace bay, good energy, hi5, hockey, honest, hot or not, howard stern fan, inspirational leader to lazy hf buds, intelligence, jeapordy, leafs fan, list maker, loyalty, meditation, movie nights, muscular, music, my space, never been married, nice smile, no kids, non-smoker, nova scotia, ocean, organized , paul, poetry, politics, seeks hot smart leaf fan babe, seinfeld, sex, single, sirius man, spirituality, stone cold, survivor, swimming, tatoos, u2, webcam, well meaning, wrestling, writer
*Role on HF:* All time draft Guru, BWO Inspirational Leader, Sirius Sattelite Prophet, Friend to All


----------



## Jennifer 19

*Name:* Jennifer
*Age:* 22
*Favorite actor(ess):* Johnny Depp
*Favorite director:* Dunno
*Favorite movies:* Lord of the Rings triology, Pirates of the Caribbean, almost any Depp movie, The Shawshank Redemption
*Favorite types of movies:* comedies, action/adventure
*Favorite TV Show:* There are so many. I love anime, like Full Metal Alchemist, Bleach, and Naruto. I like current stuff such as House, Desperate Housewives, Lost. I like Friends a lot, and Sex and the City.I like British Comedy such as Little Britain, Blackadder...Mr. Bean is classic. You can add The Office (British version) now as well. Fantastic! Classic Top of the Pops (shame it's gone down the crapper, I used to love it when I was young). But classic Simpsons is hard to beat isn't it?
*Favorite type of music:* I like lots of kinds, but I'll say pop because it's fairly all encompasing.
*Favorite band/singer:* Band - Red Hot Chili Peppers; Solo artist - Madonna
*Favorite song:* Wonderwall - Oasis, Under the Bridge - RHCP
*Favorite album:* Blood Sugar Sex Magik - RHCP, honourable mentions to Ray of Light - Madonna, and Definitely Maybe and What's the Story Morning Glory - Oasis. I'd add greatest hits collections, but they probably don't count...
*Favorite book:* the Harry Potter series - especially Goblet of Fire. Also, LotR, Jane Eyre, Wuthering Heights, and Jane Austen (Pride and Prejudice, Sense and Sensibility). Also love Agatha Christie novels...always fun.
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* Don't really have one...but I guess I'm kinda partial to Hello and Ok! magazines...going for it British style I guess...plus, they have nice pics.
*Favorite Radio Show:* Don't listen to radio really...
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Elton John (won tickets in a draw, and went with my mum), Melanie C (sporty spice) solo show (yeah, I used to like the Spice Girls), Coldplay twice, Red Hot Chili Peppers (and will see them again in September), Good Charlotte, Bif Naked. I think that's it.
*People You've Met:* Sporty Spice. That's it. A bit sad.
*Things You have:* Sporty spice's autograph, a signed Mike Fisher jersey that I won. Yes, a bit pathetic isn't it?
*Anything You've been credited with:* Me? Hahahahahahaha.
*Fan site you wish to plug:* Oh...errrm....www.narutofan.com, www.bleach7.com, www.lost-media.com, www.livejournal.com (do a search for an interest, and like whoa! lots of stuff depending on your fandom), www.mugglenet.com, www.jkrowling.com, www.hp-lexicon.org.


----------



## gamera

Age: way too old
Favorite actor(ess): johnny depp, jack black
Favorite director: tim burton, stanley kubrick, christopher guest
Favorite movies: edward scissorhands, spinal tap/best in show/mighty wind/waiting for guffman - tie
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) sick comedies
Favorite TV Show: whatever hockey game is on 
Favorite type of music: loud and fast
Favorite band/singer: hard to say...i don't have a favorite
Favorite song: same as above
Favorite album: quadrophenia but it's a tough question
Favorite book: i don't know how to read
Favorite entertainment magazine: see above
Favorite Radio Show: mojo nixon on sirius satellite
Concerts or other shows you've been to: way too many to list
People You've Met: a few here and there
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): i recently found a set list from a Black Flag concert I attended in 1983 or so...that was cool; i have lots of hockey stuff, but this is the entertainment forum so i'll leave that out
Anything You've been credited with: ? I sell tshirts for the Kovalchuk Army! 
Fan site you wish to plug: kovalchukarmy.com of course


----------



## misterchainsaw

Name: Jason
Age: 23
Favorite actor(ess): Johnny Depp, John Cusack, Jake Gyllenhaal
Favorite director: Miyazaki, Shyamalan, Sam Mendes
Favorite movies: Spirited Away, American Beauty, Donnie Darko
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Anything that's good 
Favorite TV Show: Futurama, Invader Zim, Venture Brothers 
Favorite type of music: Wide variety of rock
Favorite band/singer: Elliott Smith, Bad Religion, Our Lady Peace
Favorite book: "Ender's Game" by Orson Scott Card, Harry Potter series
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Tons. Seen OLP and Less Than Jake more than anyone else, I believe.


----------



## Teemu

Name: Mike
Age: 20
Favorite movies: Star Wars Trilogy, Blues Brothers
Favorite types of movies: Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: John Hiatt
Favorite song: John Hiatt - Before I Go
Favorite album: Arcade Fire - Funeral
Favorite book: Bible
Fan site you wish to plug:
Wanna know where your favorite single chrarted? http://www.top40db.net/


----------



## Afino

Name: Matt
Age: 21
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Comedy
Favorite type of music: Anything that you'd play while you're kicking down a door or entering the game in the 9th inning.
Favorite band/singer: Rage Against the Machine, Incubus
Favorite book: Yeah, I don't read.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Absolutely none...I bet no one else can say that.
People You've Met: Me, myself, and I
Anything You've been credited with: Invention of the Internet.
Fan site you wish to plug: http://fantasyjunkies.proboards61.com/index.cgi


----------



## Transplanted Caper

First off, no one is going to top LL's bio. Brilliant as always.


Name: Will
Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): Kevin Spacey, John Cusack, Alan Alda, Bradley Whitford
Favorite director: no one in particular, Haggis I guess only becasue I really liked Crash
Favorite movies: Crash, Waking Ned Devine, Godfather I and II
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) I can enjoy anything if its well done
Favorite TV Show: Lost, M*A*S*H, Trailer Park Boys, The West Wing
Favorite type of music: Country, Rock, Classical, Folk..anything but Rap pretty much
Favorite band/singer: Johnny Cash
Favorite song: Johnny Cash's cover of Hurt
Favorite album: too many to list
Favorite book: Lots. Although I really enjoyed a bio I read on Charles Lindbergh a while back
Favorite entertainment magazine: none
Favorite Radio Show: the all request Saturday night on CHIP FM
Concerts or other shows you've been to: nothing special really..mainly indie singers/groups
People You've Met: Wayne Rostad..he lives in my town..suckers
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) nothing at all
Anything You've been credited with: again...nada
Fan site you wish to plug: other then HF i only use the internets for the porn


----------



## The Mars Volchenkov

Name: Evan
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ess): Christian Bale
Favorite director: No one really
Favorite movies: Batman Begins, The 40 Year Old Virgin, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Favorite types of movies: Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld, Cheap Seats, Arrested Development
Favorite type of music: Alternative
Favorite band/singer: Pearl Jam
Favorite song: State of Love and Trust
Favorite album: Yield by Pearl Jam
Favorite book: About a Boy by Nick Hornby
Favorite entertainment magazine: Spin
Favorite Radio Show: Loveline, but only with Adam Corolla
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Pearl Jam, Ben Harper
People You've Met: Curtis Leschyschyn
Things You have: Game used Valeri Kamensky stick
Anything You've been credited with: Broke a swimming record when I was 8...
Fan site you wish to plug: http://www.theskyiscrape.com


----------



## kmad

Name: kmad
Age: old
Favorite actor(ess): Kevin Spacey
Favorite director: Christopher Nolan 
Favorite movies: Godfather 1 and 2, Interstellar, Apocalypse Now, Fight Club, Battle Royale, Ip Man 1 and 2, The Raid: Redemption, The Raid 2 
Favorite types of movies: Science fiction
Favorite TV Show: Silicon Valley
Favorite type of music: Hip hop
Favorite band/singer: LCD Soundsystem
Favorite song: I Can Change, by LCD Soundsystem
Favorite album: This Is Happening, by LCD Soundsystem
Favorite book: East of Eden, by John Steinbeck


----------



## Bring Back Krajicek*

Name: stefan
Age: 17
Favorite actor(ess): edward norton, peter sellers
Favorite movies: fight club, office space, dr strangelove 
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) comedy, action, drama
Favorite TV Show: arrested development/futurama
Favorite type of music: rock and/or roll
Favorite band/singer: futureheads/beck
Favorite song: girl. waterloo sunset. behind blue eyes. area. 
Favorite album: at the moment? guero. or maybe news and tributes.
Favorite book: lullaby. or maybe slaughterhouse 5
Favorite entertainment magazine: rolling stone
Favorite Radio Show: jim rome show
Concerts or other shows you've been to: none
People You've Met: paul giamatti. well, i ran after him yelling his name.
Anything You've been credited with: inventing the wheel
Fan site you wish to plug: the-op.com


----------



## Hire Sather

Name: Jaime
Age: 17
Favorite actor(ess): Katie Holmes, Mariam McDonald, Elisha Cuthbert
Favorite movies: The Shining (all), Titanic,
Favorite types of movies: doesn't really matter
Favorite TV Show: DeGrassi, South Of Nowhere, 
Favorite type of music: none
Favorite band/singer: none
Favorite song: VERTIGO.
Favorite album: none
Favorite book: Goosebumps series
Favorite entertainment magazine: none
Favorite Radio Show: Mike and the Maddog
Concerts or other shows you've been to: none
People You've Met:none
Anything You've been credited with: none
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## Smoke

......


----------



## Tress

Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): Peter Sellers, Al Pacino, 
Favorite director:Stanley Kubrick
Favorite movies:Too many to list
Favorite types of movies: Good movies
Favorite TV Show: The Shield, The Simpsons, The Sopranos
Favorite type of music: Metal, Hard Rock, anything with a solid latin beat, some electronic music
Favorite band/singer:Most anybody who fits in the above catergories
Favorite song: Can't pick just one
Favorite album: Same as above
Favorite book: The Death of WCW
Favorite entertainment magazine:Can't say I read many
Favorite Radio Show:Opie & Anthony, Ron & Fez
Concerts or other shows you've been to: A bunch, but nothing lately for some reason....I guess my relocation to DC will help with that.
People You've Met: I just met Fat Mike and Eric Melvin from NOFX at work two days ago.
Things You have: A lot of gadgets (I'm a technology whore)
Anything You've been credited with: Being morally devoid (listener of a radio show I worked on)


----------



## Schenn02

Name: --
*Age*: 18
*Favorite actor(ess):* No real favourite
*Favorite director:* same as above
*Favorite movies:* harry potter series, titanic, many more
*Favorite types of movies*: Comedy, drama, anything not scary
*Favorite TV Show*: Survivor, Amazing Race, Hockey
*Favorite type of music*: Rock, Pop
*Favorite band/singer:* plenty: Coldplay, Hedley, Nelly Furtado, Kelly Clarkson, Michael Buble, Shakira, James Blunt
*Favorite song*: currently its Hips Don't Lie and Promiscuous
*Favorite album:* not sure
*Favorite book:* harry potter and the half blood prince
*Favorite entertainment magazine: *don't read em
*Favorite Radio Show:* don't listen to the radio too much 
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Evanescence (twice, bands opening included Seether, Finger Eleven and Three Days Grace), concert for Toronto, Billy Talent
*People You've Met:* 3 Doors Down (kinda)
*Things You have:* don't laugh but I have Justin Hartley's autograph (used to play Fox on passions lol)
*Anything You've been credited with:* nothing
*Fan site you wish to plug:* none


----------



## O'shizzle

Name: Tommy
Age: 45
Favorite actor(ess): Cillian Murphy (28 Days Later, Red Eye), Sam Jackson
Favorite director: Neil Jordan
Favorite movies: Pulp Fiction, Jackie Brown, Slingblade
Favorite TV Show: Scrubs, Father Ted
Favorite type of music: I'm schizophonic
Favorite band/singer: Wildhearts/anything with Ginger in it
Favorite song: Skybabies
Favorite album: Fishing For Luckies
Favorite author: Dennis Lehane
Favorite book: A Prayer For Owen Meany
Favorite drinks: Any Bell's beer, any Dogfish Head beer, good bourbon straight, no mixer
Favorite entertainment magazine: Kerrrrrrrang!
Favorite Radio Show: Any Detroit sports talk
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Way too many to list
People You've Met: Bob Probert (he was high as hell, but so was I)
Anything You've been credited with: _I'm_ the man on the silver mountain


----------



## BraveSirRobin

Name: Larry
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Michael Keaton, Audrey Tautou, Jean Reno, Helena Bonham Carter, Paul Newman, Johnny Depp, Forest Whitaker, Christopher Walken, Cate Blanchett, Winona Ryder
Favorite director: Tim Burton, Jean-Pierre Jeunet
Favorite movies: Dr. Strangelove, Edward Scissorhands, Amelie, City of God, Slapshot, Beetlejuice
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Horror (Zombie films mostly), Action, Drama, Animation. Pretty much anything other than musicals.
Favorite TV Show: South Park and Oz
Favorite type of music: Punk, ska, world (French, German, Japanese, and Celtic), techno.
Favorite band/singer: Oingo Boingo, Flogging Molly, Sleater-Kinney
Favorite song: Mexican Radio by Wall of Voodoo, Cease Fire by Alan Stivell, Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo. 
Favorite album: Too many to mention
Favorite book: Anything by Philip K. Dick
Favorite entertainment magazine: Premier I guess. The Hockey News as well.
Favorite Radio Show: Kevin and Bean Morning Show. I remember when I was five or so and I got their autograph when they started at KROQ. I've listened to them ever since.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: WAY too many to list here. The last one I saw was the KROQ Weenie Roast this May, and it wasn't all that great.
People You've Met: Bunch of Ducks players, Kurt Russell, Natalie Portman, Mike Myers.
Things You have: I have a bunch of autographs from hockey players and a game worn Mike Bossy jersey. That's about it.
Anything You've been credited with:Nothing noteworthy, although I did start the roller hockey club at my high school. It just folded this year too.  
Fan site you wish to plug: Not really a fan site per say, but www.alternatehistory.net I post there every so often.


----------



## Raging Bull

*Name:* Eric
*Age:* 25
*Favorite actor(ess):* Marlon Brando/Eva Saint Marie
*Favorite director:* Alfred Hitchcock
*Favorite movies:* Raging Bull, Vertigo, North By Northwest, Pulp Fiction, Good Fellas, Seven Samurai, Once Upon a Time in the West. 
*Favorite types of movies:* Ones with twisted plots I guess?
*Favorite TV Show:* Simpsons, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Lost, Soprano's (as of those on right now)
*Favorite type of music:* Hip-Hop
*Favorite band/singer:* Wu-Tang Clan
*Favorite song:* Have A Cigar (Pink Floyd)
*Favorite album:* Revolver (The Beatles)
*Favorite book:* Animal Farm 
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* None
*Favorite Radio Show:* None
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Too many to list, went to SARS benefit concert in Toronto however....
*People You've Met:* Paul McCartney
*Things You have:* Paul McCartney's autograph
*Anything You've been credited with:* Nothing


----------



## Burke's Evil Spirit

Name: Burke's Evil Spirit
Age: 23
Favorite actor(ess): Christian Bale
Favorite director: Don't really have one...Ridley Scott, I guess.
Favorite movies: Blade Runner, Syriana, Fight Club, Gladiator, Layer Cake
Favorite types of movies: Sci-fi/Action
Favorite TV Show: Currently? Battlestar Galactica. All-time? Star Trek: Deep Space 9/The West Wing
Favorite type of music: I listen to anything except hardcore gangsta rap and death metal...tend to focus on rock/metal, though.
Favorite band/singer: Tool
Favorite song: Sympathy for the Devil, The Rolling Stones
Favorite album: Lateralus, Tool
Favorite book: Moving Mars, Greg Bear. The Caves of Steel, Isaac Asimov. Layer Cake, JJ Connolly. 20 000 Leagues Under the Sea, Jules Verne.
Favorite entertainment magazine: Uh...don't read them.
Favorite Radio Show: Pratt & Taylor in the afternoon's on TEAM1040 

The rest don't really apply.


----------



## Unholy Diver

Name: Sam
Age: 29
Favorite actor(ess): Samuel L Jackson, Sylvester Stallone, The Governator
Favorite director: George A. Romero
Favorite movies: Land of the Dead, Day of the Dead, Event Horizon, Blues Brothers
Favorite types of movies: Horror, Comedy
Favorite TV Show: The Simpsons, MST3K, Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Favorite type of music: Classic Rock/ Classic Metal/Hard Rock
Favorite band/singer: Dio, Judas Priest, Iron Maiden
Favorite song: Rainbow in the Dark, Last in Line, Man on the Silver Mountain
Favorite album: Holy Diver - Dio
Favorite book: Jurassic Park
Favorite entertainment magazine: Rolling Stone
Favorite Radio Show: Mark Madden Show
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Dio (3x) Iron Maiden, KISS, Rolling Stones, ZZ Top, Page and Plant, Sting, Donnie Iris, AC/DC (2x)
Anything You've been credited with: Being the person with the least class on HF


----------



## Cerebral

Name: Michael
Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): Peter Sellers
Favorite director: Stanley Kubrick
Favorite movies: Adaptation, Dr. Strangelove, Being John Malkovich, Seven Samurai
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Drama
Favorite TV Show: The Kids in the Hall
Favorite type of music: Rock, Post-rock, Hip-hop
Favorite band/singer: Pavement, The Microphones/Mt. Eerie, Iron & Wine
Favorite song: Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode and Upward Over the Mountain by Iron & Wine
Favorite album: Pavement - Wowee Zowee, Neutral Milk Hotel - In the Aeroplane Over the Sea and The Microphones - The Glow Pt. 2
Favorite book: The Shadow Rising by Robert Jordan
Favorite entertainment magazine: Stylus
Favorite Radio Show: Nothing
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Way too many to list
People You've Met: Gordon Downie
Things You have: Nothing
Anything You've been credited with: I wrote "Happy Birthday"


----------



## parabola

Name: Kevin
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ess): Johnny Depp maybe?
Favorite director: Stanley Kubrick
Favorite movies: Anything by Kubrick pretty much, and a bunch of others
Favorite types of movies: Sci-fi or comedy i guess
Favorite TV Show: Currently prob South Park.. All time Futurama or Simpsons
Favorite type of music: Rock in general
Favorite band/singer: Tool
Favorite song: parabola
Favorite album: Tough... I dont know
Favorite book: The Giver
Favorite entertainment magazine: Does PC Gamer count?
Favorite Radio Show: none really
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Tool (x2), APC, bunch of minor ones nothing else really that stands out
People You've Met: Trevor Linden, kmad, Cliff Ronning (who used to be my neighbour) bunch of other hockey players... Pat Quinn (at 8 rinks during a canuck practice long long time ago, while he was eating donuts)
Things You have: Autographed retro Canuck jersey signed by various horrible players from last season.
Anything You've been credited with: prob not much
Fan site you wish to plug: www.myspace.com/para.... just kidding.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Name: Michael
Age: 23
Favorite actor(ess): Christian Bale, Edward Norton, Brad Pitt, Johhny Depp, Bill Murray
Favorite director: Quentin Tatantino, Sam Raimi
Favorite movies: Fight Club, Army of Darkness, Pulp Fiction, LOTR, T2
Favorite types of movies: Tech-movies (MI:3, James Bond, etc.), action-dramas
Favorite TV Show: Hockey Night in Canada
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Tool
Favorite song: Lateralus
Favorite album: Californication, RHCP
Favorite book: -
Favorite entertainment magazine: Maxim
Favorite Radio Show: Digitally Imported (not a show, but an online music feed)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: David Bowie, Tragically Hip, RHCP, Nine Inch Nails, Death From Above 1979, Coachella Festival in Palm Springs - (Tool, Madonna, Yeah Yeah Yeah's, etc.)
People You've Met: Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie, Robert Duval, Robyn Regehr, Mark McGwire, others
Things You have: umm... my univeristy degree?
Anything You've been credited with: gold star sticker for Reading in Grade 1
Fan site you wish to plug: www.calgarypuck.com


----------



## Avery4Byng*

Name: Tray
Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): Adam Sandler
Favorite director: Adam Sandler
Favorite movies: Any Adam Sandler movie
Favorite types of movies: Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Trailer Park Boys
Favorite type of music: Rock in general
Favorite band/singer: Van Halen
Favorite song: Dreams
Favorite album: Tough... I dont know
Favorite book: N/A
Favorite entertainment magazine: Hockey News?
Favorite Radio Show: none really
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Lots, best was Offspring
People You've Met: Lots
Things You have: i dont know?
Anything You've been credited with: prob not much
Fan site you wish to plug: www.wwujd.com


----------



## Patty Ice

Name: Patrick
Age: 27
Favorite actor(ess): Toshiro Mifune, Daniel Day-Lewis, and Karl Urban
Favorite director: Martin Scorsese
Favorite movies: Too hard to decide
Favorite types of movies: Samurai or Kung Fu
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld
Favorite type of music: Metal/hardcore
Favorite band/singer: Carcass and Corrosion of Conformity
Favorite song: Too hard to decide
Favorite album: Danzig II: Lucifuge
Favorite book: _Iliad_
Favorite entertainment magazine: None
Favorite Radio Show: None
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many to count
People You've Met: John Cleese


----------



## Ironchef Chris Wok*

Favorite actor(ess): Keira Knightley, Hugh Laurie, John Cho, Keifer Sutherland, Reese Witherspoon, Natalie Portman, Denzel Washington, Jon Stewart, Mary-Lynn Rajskub, Edward James Olmos, Katee Sackoff, Daniel Dae-Kim, Jennifer Garner, Dave Chapelle, Samuel Jackson, Elisha Cuthbert... the list goes on.
Favorite director: 
Favorite movies:Empire Strikes Back
Favorite TV Show:24, House, BSG, Scrubs
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: RATM
Favorite Rapper: Jin
Favorite song: By RATM: Take the Power Back
Favorite album: The Battle of Los Angeles, RATM
Favorite book: Moneyball by Michael Lewis, Freakonomics by Steve Levitt
Favorite entertainment magazine: 
Concerts or other shows you've been to: None
Things You have: Er... None
Anything You've been credited with: None
Favourite Video Games: 
All-time: Descent Freespace II
Honourable mentions:
CS, Team Fortress, Homeworld Series, Dark Forces/Jedi Knight Series, Wing Commander (THE MOVIE SUCKED), X-Wing Series (I have the original X-Wing CD... man), PAWAPURO!!!!


----------



## discostu

Age: 30
Favorite actor(ess): Ed Norton, Morgan Freeman
Favorite director: Kubrick, Fincher, Wes Andersen
Favorite movies: Godfather I and II, 12 Angry Men, Shawshank Redemption, Groundhog Day among others
Favorite TV Show: 24, Lost, The Daily Show, The Simpsons
Favorite type of music: My music tastes runn all over the map
Favorite type of book: More into the pop-culture/business/world issues type books (i.e. Freakonomics, The World Is Flat, Blink, etc.)
Concert: Last one I went to was a Sting concert about a year back


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Patty Ice said:


> People You've Met: John Cleese




I envy you.


----------



## MAF

*Name:* Patrick
*Age: * 22 
*Favorite actor(ess):* Martin Landau, Nicolas Cage, Jim Carrey
*Favorite director:* Michael Mann
*Favorite movies:* Heat
*Favorite types of movies:* Spy, Thriller
*Favorite TV Show:* 24, Lukas, The A-Team
*Favorite type of music:* (Classic) Rock
*Favorite band/singer:* Too many
*Favorite song:* Foreigner - "Juke Box Hero (live)"
*Favorite album:* H-Blockx - Time to move
*Favorite book:* "Akte Zirkon" by Bernd Michels, "Firew@ll" by R.J. Pineiro
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* none
*Favorite Radio Show:* Don't listen to the Radio
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* A couple including Iron Maiden, Meat Loaf, H-Blockx
*Anything you've been credited with:* Hmm...


----------



## PolishBingo

Name: NoahandDylansdad

Age:38

Favorite actor(ess): Mel Gibson - No favorite actress

Favorite director: Mel Gibson

Favorite movies: Passion of the Christ - We were Soldiers - Platoon

Favorite types of movies: War

Favorite TV Show:LOST - Survivor - Ghosthunters - Amazing Race

Favorite type of music: Hard Rock & Alternative

Favorite band/singer: Sabbath - Anthrax - U2 - David Bowie

Favorite song: Too many to list

Favorite album: currently Anthrax - Sound of White Noise

Favorite book: We were soldiers and were young - Bible

Favorite entertainment magazine: Hockey News - HM - Revolver - Readers Digest

Favorite Radio Show: XM 204 Home Ice - XM 54 Lucy - XM 41 Boneyard

Concerts or other shows you've been to: Lots. First show was Ratt-OZZY in '84

People You've Met: Just hockey guys who played in the CCHA and the old IHL

Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) 1997 Michigan Wolverine National championship hockey puck signed by Michigan goalie Marty Turco and game winner Josh Langfeld.

Anything You've been credited with: Chased a thief who dropped the cash he stole.

Fan site you wish to plug: http://hmmagazine.com/


----------



## Big McLargehuge

*Name:* Kevin
*Age:* 19
*Favorite actor(ess):* Johnny Depp, Paul Giamatti, Ed Norton
*Favorite director:* Stanley Kubrick, Wes Anderson, 
*Favorite movies:* 2001: A Space Odyssey, A Clockwork Orange, Monty Python & The Holy Grail, Dr. Strangelove, The Shining, Full Metal Jacket, The Royal Tenenbaums...
*Favorite types of movies:* Doesn't matter, as long as it's good.
*Favorite TV Show:* South Park, The Simpsons(up to and including season 10), Futurama, Freaks And Geeks, Mythbusters, Home Movies...
*Favorite type of music:* Indie
*Favorite band/singer:* Modest Mouse
*Favorite song:* Modest Mouse- Cowboy Dan
*Favorite album:* Modest Mouse- The Lonesome, Crowded West
*Favorite book:* Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas by Hunter S. Thompson
*People You've Met:* Just musicians. I don't care about meeting famous people...I hate to sully my image of them.
*Things You have:* Signed set sheet from the Fiery Furnaces, ummm...that's about it...I'm not a collector.


----------



## No-Twitch Tabitha

*Name:* Tabitha Williams
*Age:* 28 
*Favorite actor(ess):* _Her Eternal Majesty _Cate Blanchett, _His Eternal Majesty_ James Spader, Vivien Leigh, Keanu Reeves, Gabriel Byrne, Ioan Gruffudd 
*Favorite movies:* Crash (1996), American in Paris
*Favorite types of movies:* comedy, silent, animated
*Favorite band/singer:* Manic Street Preachers, Led Zeppelin, Joy Division/New Order, The Clash
*Favorite song:* _Valley Boy_, Manic Street Preachers; _Sister Ray_ (cover at Glastonbury 1987), New Order; _She's Lost Control_ (1979 BBC Session), Joy Division
*Favorite album:* _Holy Bible_, Manic Street Preachers; _Physical Graffiti_, Led Zeppelin
*Favorite book:* The Brothers Karamazov
*Anything You've been credited with:* I'm the _sabelotoda_ @ work!  
*Fan site you wish to plug:* http://moderndrunkardmagazine.com


----------



## Vincent Vega

Name: C
Age: 17
Favorite actor(ess): Denzel, Bruce Campbell, Robert De Niro, Christian Bale, Brad Pitt
Favorite director: Quentin Tatantino
Favorite movies: Pulp Fiction, Amercian Psycho
Favorite types of movies: Bad action and comedy are usually good
Favorite TV Show: Oz, The Office (US)
Favorite type of music: Dont have one
Favorite band/singer: Right now, Wu Tang
Favorite song: Windowlicker
Favorite album: Dont have one
Favorite book: The Stand
Favorite entertainment magazine: Dont have one
Favorite Radio Show: Prime Time Sports
Concerts or other shows you've been to: None
People You've Met: Mike Ricci's agent


----------



## Nikkowar

*Name*: Nikkie

*Age*: 18

*Favorite actor(ess): *

*Favorite director*: ^^^

*Favorite movies*: My Big Fat Greek Wedding

*Favorite types of movies*: comedy, adventure

Favorite TV Show: local sports

*Favorite type of music*: "melodic" death metal

*Favorite band/singer*: i'll just stick to singers,too many bands to name: Tarja Turunen,Layne Staley,Hansi Kursche,James Hetfield,etc...

*Favorite song*: n/a

*Favorite album*: Kill em All by Metallica,The Jester Race by In Flames,Hate Crew Deathroll by Children of Bodom,Nattfodd by Finntroll

*Favorite book*: err...

*Favorite entertainment magazine*: Revolver and Metal Edge

*Favorite Radio Show*: none

*Concerts or other shows you've been to*: hahahaha,too many to name....Slayer,In Flames,Children of Bodom,Metallica,to name a few...wish I could have seen Death,though 

*People You've Met*: numerous musicians and athletes

*Things You have*: Autographed guitar picks by Michael Amott and Bjorn Gelotte,drumstick thrown at my head by Travis Smith(Trivium),piece of hair from Jesper Stromblad,numerous contacts with musicians,and maybe a bruise or two thanks to getting involved in a "fight" between Henkka Seppala and Alexi Laiho

*Anything You've been credited with*: Getting more people to know who Dimension Zero is,getting Trivium recognized and signed to a record label,and trying to help out local band Wounded God until their guitar player turned into an ******* overnight(long story)

*Fan site you wish to plug*: www.myspace.com/dimensionzerofans


----------



## robert terwilliger

*Name:* john
*Age:* 23
*Favorite actor(ess):* paul giamatti, tom hanks
*Favorite director:* bryan singer, david fincher
*Favorite movies:* sideways, shawshank redemption, sin city, se7en
*Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre)* i'll watch anything but "chick flicks" and lifetime movies.
*Favorite TV Show:* law and order: svu, 24, ham on the street
*Favorite type of music:* rock
*Favorite band/singer:* cky, pantera, foo fighters
*Favorite song:* this week, it's "no way back" by the foo fighters
*Favorite album:* cky "infiltrate. destroy. rebuild."
*Favorite book:* the shining
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* i read the girlfriend's cosmo
*Favorite Radio Show:* opie and anthony
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* aerosmith a few times. an ozzfest a few years ago. i'm not exactly a "social" boy, so we don't really go to concerts much.
*People You've Met:* i met a few athletes at my old job. as far as entertainers...i made james woods laugh once in a restaurant.
*Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)* a personally autographed "24" pilot script
*Anything You've been credited with:* nothing yet
*Fan site you wish to plug:* no entertainment sites, so...firejoemorgan.blogspot.com


----------



## HellstrÃ¶m

Name: Sebastian
Age: 25
Favorite actor(ess): Johnny Depp, Moritz Bleibtreu
Favorite director: Martin Scorsese
Favorite movies: Lammbock, O brother where are thou ?, Jalla jalla
Favorite types of movies: thereÂ´s no special type at all. Not a fan of action like Rambo films and stuff like that
Favorite TV Show: soccer games on saturday
Favorite type of music: rock (punkrock, hardcore, some metal,alternative, whatever) and stuff like Royksopp
Favorite band/singer: Faith No More, Dredg, Bold, Chain of strength
Favorite song: IÂ´d say Ashes to Ashes from FNM is on the top most of the time
Favorite album: uuuhh, tough one. Angel Dust from FNM is excellent, but so is the first album of Machine Heador, A caesaran from Cameran, White light, white heat, white trash from Social Distortion and
Favorite book: Solipsist (written by Henry Rollins) 
Favorite entertainment magazine: Visions (german music magazine)
Favorite Radio Show: donÂ´t listen to radio regularly
Concerts or other shows you've been to: too many to list here. Highlights: Dredg, Zen Guerrila, Fu Manchu, Millencolin
People You've Met: Mike Patton and a lot of soccer players
Things You have: pre-season game-worn jersey of Doug Lynch from the Oilers and one regular season game-worn of Ethan Moreau, different soccer stuff
Anything You've been credited with: a ticket for wrong parking in front of the university
Fan site you wish to plug: http://www.flickr.com/groups/cameratoss/


----------



## God Bless Canada

Name: Dave
Age: 27
Favorite actor(ess): Hard to pick one. Morgan Freeman was mentioned earlier. He's as good as any.
Favorite director: Don't have one.
Favorite movies: Again, too many to mention. If I had to pick one, it's be Slapshot. (Hey, this is a hockey site).
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Comedy. 
Favorite TV Show: Hockey Night in Canada, NHL on the Fly, CFL Friday Night Football, Simpsons, Rescue Me, Seinfeld, Frasier, Family Guy, Corner Gas
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: U2
Favorite song: O Canada
Favorite album: Joshua Tree
Favorite book: The Bible
Favourite author: CS Lewis, John Feinstein, Jeffery Archer
Favorite magazine: The Hockey News, Rotarian
Favorite Radio Show: John Gormley (Very bright Sask. radio commentator)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many to mention.
People You've Met: Just from entertainment - Randy Bachman, Les Emmerson (Five Man Electrical Band), country music singers Brad Johner, Heather Dawn and the Road Hammers (among others), Theresa Sokyrka (2004 Canadian Idol runner-up). Photographer Courtney Milne. Met plenty of obscure artists, and a couple actors.
Anything You've been credited with: Lots of newspaper articles.


----------



## Porn*

Name: Oren
Age: 25
Favorite actor(ess): Ed Norton, Natalie Portman, Vince Vaughn, Bruce Campbell, Jennifer Connolly
Favorite director: Darren Aronofsky
Favorite movies: Requiem for a Dream, Clockwork Orange, PI, Half Baked, Old School
Favorite types of movies: Horror, slasher, comedy, thriller
Favorite TV Show: prison break, sports, law and order SVU
Favorite type of music: rock, alternative, punk, rap
Favorite band/singer: incubus, rush, the misfits, the white stripes, rhcp, outkast, the roots, pink floyd, the doors, 
Favorite song: what a wonderful world - louis armstrong
Favorite album: S.C.I.E.N.C.E - Incubus, 2112- Rush, Collection 2- The misfits
Favorite book: clockwork orange, interview with the vampire series, IT, scar tissue
Favorite entertainment magazine: Tongue
Favorite Radio Show:  howard stern was great when free.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: incubus x 4, rush x 3, white stripes, rhcp x 1, OLP x 3 many others...
People You've Met: meh... not many 
Things You have: HUGE hockey/basketball card collection probably close to 20K... massive comic book collection *older*, massive model/movie memorabilia collection... huge 8x10 signed photo nhl collection
Anything You've been credited with: student loans 
Fan site you wish to plug: www.enjoyincubus.com


----------



## weaponomega

*Name:* Todd
*Age:* 23
*Favorite actor(ess):* Russell Crowe, Kiefer Sutherland, Morgan Freeman
*Favorite director:* 
*Favorite movies:* LOTR Trilogy, Boyz N The Hood
*Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre)* Anything as long as it is "good"
*Favorite TV Show:* 24, Lost, Survivor, The Amazing Race, Big Brother, House
*Favorite type of music:* Rock
*Favorite band/singer:* Oasis, Stereophonics, Finger Eleven, I Mother Earth, System Of A Down, Incubus
*Favorite song:* Anything by the bands mentioned above
*Favorite album:* The Quicksilver Meat Dream, Blue Green Orange, What's The Story Morning Glory, Mezmerize, S.C.I.E.N.C.E, The Greyest of Blue Skies, Just Enough Education to Perform, Toxicity, Language. Sex. Violence. Other?
*Favorite book:* Timeline
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* nothing
*Favorite Radio Show:* nope
*People You've Met:* I met (more saw than met) the British Bulldog at Eau Claire once. He was going to the movies.
*Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)* I have a signed Ray Bourque photo.
*Anything You've been credited with:* I once had the longest sideburns in my high school
*Fan site you wish to plug:* nah


----------



## Winger98

Name: Art
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): ethan hawke, humphry bogart, brad pitt. this probably changes all of the time, though.
Favorite director: terry gilliam, jean pierre jeunet, kubrick, tarantino, linklater
Favorite movies: brazil
Favorite types of movies: don't really have a favorite type. 
Favorite TV Show: current, Ghosthunters or Dirty Jobs. Always been a fan of Mash, XFiles, Millenium
Favorite type of music: any, really
Favorite band/singer: Townes Van Zandt, Bob Dylan, Taj Mahal, REM
Favorite song: Night swimming
Favorite album: don't have one
Favorite book: don't have just one, though I'm game for anything by Murakami or Lethem. Palahniuk, Auster, King (everyone has their guilty pleasures), poetry/prose of Bukowski, Shadow of the Wind by Zafon, and House of Leaves by Danielewski
Favorite entertainment magazine: don't read
Things You have: first edition, first printing of The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle. assorted baseball autographs and sports memorabilia.
Anything You've been credited with: lowering the expectations for all english majors


----------



## KH1

*Name:* Henry
*Age:* 17
*Favorite actor(ess):* Denzel Washington
*Favorite director:* Spike Lee
*Favorite movies:* Apocalypse Now, Anchorman, Wedding Crashers, the Godfather, among others.
*Favorite types of movies:* Good ones.
*Favorite TV Show:* House, 24, Survivor, Lost, Sportscenter
*Favorite type of music:* All types.
*Favorite band/singer:* Beck, The Flaming Lips, The Doors, Outkast, The Barenaked Ladies, Modest Mouse, Kanye West, among others
*Favorite song:* L.A. Woman by the Doors
*Favorite album:* The Soft Bulletin by the Flaming Lips (followed closely by Guero, by Beck)
*Favorite book:* Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger, Friday Night Lights by Buzz Bissinger, Travels with Charlie by John Steinbeck, Lies and the Lying Liars who tell them by Al Franken, Romeo & Juliet by Shakespear
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* Entertainment Weekly
*Favorite Radio Show:* Mike and the Maddogg
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Very few concerts, many plays
*People You've Met:* Countless celebrities through my school (Meredith Viera, Rosie O'Donnell, Spike Lee, Paul Simon, Kelly Ripa plus a number of baseball players.)
*Things You have:* A pretty huge collection of baseball autographs collected when I was a little kid
*Anything You've been credited with:* Sliced Bread
*Fan site you wish to plug:* http://www.theganggreen.com


----------



## Dig Out Your Soul

Name: Mike
Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): Johnny Depp, Edward Norton, Scarlett Johansson
Favorite movies: Braveheart, Snatch, Rounders
Favorite types of movies: Just about everything
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld, 24, House, Rescue Me
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: I Mother Earth, The Mars Volta
Favorite song: Earth, Sky & C (by the same IME)
Favorite album: The Quicksilver Meat Dream (IME)
Favorite Radio Show: the morning show on Edge 102 (Toronto)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Since there's been close to 100 in the last 6 or 7 years, I'll skip this.
People You've Met: Too many to count
Things You have: Again, too many to count, I make sure everyone I meet signs something


----------



## Easton

*Name:*Peter
*Age:*21
*Favorite actor(ess):*Tom Hanks, Russell Crowe, Kevin Spacey, Liam Neeson.
*Favorite director:*Haven't really thought about it.
*Favorite movies/documentaries*:House of Sand and Fog, Forest Gump, Saving Private Ryan, American Beauty, Catch Me If You Can, Gladiator, The Corporation, Hijacking Catastrophe, Austin Powers I and II, Indiana Jones, The Incredibles 
*Favorite types of movies:*Drama
*Favorite TV Show:*X-Files, Seinfeld, Family Guy, American Dad, Modern Marvels, Dirty Jobs
*Favorite type of music:*Bluesy rock
*Favorite band/singer:*Lynyrd Skynyrd, Buddy Guy, Zeppelin, Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Allman Bros, ACDC
*Favorite song:*Many
*Favorite album:*None
*Favorite book:*Odyssey, The Inferno
*Favorite entertainment magazine:*None
*Favorite Radio Show:*None
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:*A couple lame ones.
*People You've Met:*The Good Morning America crew (Yeah, you're jealous).
*Things You have:*None.
*Anything You've been credited with:*Nope.
*Fan site you wish to plug:*none


----------



## Dog as Man

Name: David 
Age: 54 for another month
Favorite actor(ess):Cary Grant
Favorite director: Hitchcock
Favorite movies: North by Northwest, Master and Commander, The Big Sleep, Lawrence of Arabia
Favorite types of movies: independent, foreign, science fiction, historical action
Favorite TV Show: Hustle, House, NCIS
Favorite type of music: 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s, 00's alternative
Favorite band/singer: Steve Winwood, John Cale, Costello, really Elvis to Eno with stops for Mose Allison, the Beach Boys and the Ramones, Kinks, Van the Man, Steely Dan, the Cardigans and Weakerthans
Favorite song:Who Do You Love Suite- Quicksilver Messenger Srevice
Favorite album: In the last year- Black Accetate- John Cale
Favorite book: The Master and Commander series (Capt. Jack Aubrey), Dune, anything by Phillip K. Dick
Favorite entertainment magazine: Ha Ha Ha, none. Last one was probably Cream
Favorite Radio Show: Kings post-game
Concerts or shows you've been to: Many 60s and 70s at Fillmore West, Van, Dead, Band etc. Best 3 shows in a row- Whiskey A Go Go '77 Costello, Petty, Blondie ( only ~250-300 people in the room), Last show John Cale @ UCLA '05
People You've Met: Work in Show biz as a tech in one of the busiest studios in Hollywood-so just about everyone for ~10 seconds. Ray Charles to Roseanne, Martin Short to Ryan Seacrest, Bob Barker to Johnny Rotten.
Things You have: Costello autograph on Brutal youth CD, Gretzky on the centerfold color pic of the 94-95 preview issue of Hockey News, Burton Cummings autograph, memories of attending a recording session of American Beauty at Wally Heiders in the city, history is when you live it.
Anything You've been credited with: Many TV shows as electronic maint.- Superbowl, World Series, Masters, Final Four, NBA championships, Survivor finales, Y&R, Price is Right, etc. The Concert for Americas Heroes-> 5 days after 9-11. Was in a primordial punk band called Vom Which turns into The Angry Samoans.

__________________


----------



## Solidius

Name: John Ray
Age: 15
Favorite actor(ess): Hugo Weaving
Favorite director: Steven Spielberg
Favorite movies: Star Wars, V for Vendetta
Favorite types of movies: Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller
Favorite TV Show: Sportsnet News
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Guns N' Roses
Favorite song: Guns N' Roses - November Rain
Favorite album: Guns N' Roses - Use Your Illusion II
Favorite book: Shatterpoint by Matthew Stover
Favorite entertainment magazine: GuitarWorld
Favorite Radio Show: Pratt and Taylor
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Velvet Revolver '05
People You've Met: No one worth noting
Things You have: Yzerman Autograph, Lemieux-Signed Stick
Anything You've been credited with: None
Fan site you wish to plug: None


----------



## jiggs 10

go kim johnsson 514 said:


> It's been about 10 months since the forum opened, figured I would fire this up
> 
> Add or Omit questions as you please, plural anything you want as well
> 
> Name:
> Age: 42
> Favorite actor(ess): Mel Gibson
> Favorite director:
> Favorite movies: Airplane, Holy Grail, far too many to name otherwise
> Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre): Action, martial arts
> Favorite TV Show: Law & Order: SVU
> Favorite type of music: 70's & 80's hard rock, blues, Mellencamp-type stuff
> Favorite band/singer: Beatles for band; Steve Perry for singer
> Favorite song: Too many to name
> Favorite album: Again, have a lot of them
> Favorite book: "Looking For Rachel Wallace" by Robert B. Parker
> Favorite entertainment magazine: Sports Illustrated (!)
> Favorite Radio Show: none
> Concerts or other shows you've been to: KISS, Spinal Tap, Motley, Bon Jovi, etc.
> People You've Met: Warren Moon, Kevin McHale, Virgil Hill (boxer), Gretzky
> Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)
> Anything You've been credited with: keeping hockey hair alive in this era of terrible 'do's by so-called "men"
> Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## MacDaddy TLC*

Name: Lex 
Age: 34
Favorite actor(ess): Samuel L. Jackson; Eric Braeden
Favorite director: Quentin Tarantino
Favorite movies: Pulp Fiction; The Commitments; The Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind; Murderball; The Ringer (mainly because of my job working with people with disabilities) Man on the Moon
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) biographical or any with historical value
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development (********!); The Young and the Restless
Favorite type of music: punk
Favorite band/singer: Pennywise
Favorite song: Better off by Theory of a Deadman
Favorite album: Up from the Ashes (Pennywise)
Favorite book: A Prayer for Owen Meany by John Irving
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Dora the Explorer Live (I live in the Abyss)
Anything You've been credited with: I coined the phrase Lounge Lizard, Puddinian, Custardite; started the thread that led to Fischel starting the pudding/custard war; I started the Posty awards in 2001 on this site (unfortunately too many times and too frequently someone else tried to do it) 
Fan site you wish to plug:mysoapsonline.com


----------



## Tuff Gong

Name: Geoff
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ess): Johnny Depp, Adam Sandler
Favorite movies: Blow, Pirates of the Caribbean, Grandmas Boy
Favorite types of movies: Comedy
Favorite TV Show: TPB, Home Improvment, Amazing Race, Property Ladder
Favorite type of music: everything, mostly Country
Favorite bands/singers: Marley, Brooks and Dunn, Alan Jackson, Journey, Blake Shelton
Favorite song: Slogans - Bob Marley
Favorite book: Building Wealth One House at a Time - John W. Shcuab
Favorite entertainment magazine: the hockey news
Favorite Radio Show: people shouldnt talk on the radio.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Korn, Papa Roach, Sam Roberts, Offspring, Alan Jackson (didnt go in but watched from behind a fence)
People You've Met: quiet a few celebs


----------



## Biggsy

Name:Jordie Bigler
Age:23
Favorite actor(ess):Adam Sandler
Favorite director:Oliver Stone
Favorite movies:Grandmas Boy, Billy Madison,Mr.Deeds
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Movies Based True Stories
Favorite TV Show: That 70's Show, Family Guy, TPB, Criminal Minds
Favorite type of music:Country
Favorite band/singer:Tim McGraw, Garth Brooks, Rascal Flatts, Journey
Favorite song: Something Like That
Favorite album:
Favorite book: DaVinci Code
Favorite entertainment magazine:Hockey news
Favorite Radio Show: Taylor And Pratt
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Merritt, Garth Brooks
People You've Met: Everyone I know


----------



## jiggs 10

The Loose Cannon said:


> Name: Lex
> Age: 34
> Favorite actor(ess): Samuel L. Jackson; Eric Braeden
> Favorite director: Quentin Tarantino
> Favorite movies: Pulp Fiction; The Commitments; The Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind; Murderball; The Ringer (mainly because of my job working with people with disabilities) Man on the Moon
> Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) biographical or any with historical value
> Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development (********!); The Young and the Restless
> Favorite type of music: punk
> Favorite band/singer: Pennywise
> Favorite song: Better off by Theory of a Deadman
> Favorite album: Up from the Ashes (Pennywise)
> Favorite book: A Prayer for Owen Meany by John Irving
> Concerts or other shows you've been to: Dora the Explorer Live (I live in the Abyss)
> Anything You've been credited with: I coined the phrase Lounge Lizard, Puddinian, Custardite; started the thread that led to Fischel starting the pudding/custard war; I started the Posty awards in 2001 on this site (unfortunately too many times and too frequently someone else tried to do it)
> Fan site you wish to plug:mysoapsonline.com




Sorry, but the phrase "lounge lizard" was around before you were born. Not being mean, but there was a video game by that name in 1984, when you would have been 2 years old. And it was old when the game took it. Sorry.


----------



## MacDaddy TLC*

jiggs 10 said:


> Sorry, but the phrase "lounge lizard" was around before you were born. Not being mean, but there was a video game by that name in 1984, when you would have been 2 years old. And it was old when the game took it. Sorry.




In 1984 I was 12 not two. I meant the term used for the losers that have over 5000 posts blowing smoke up the *** of the poster before them.


----------



## sidelines

Name: Cody
Age: 17,
Favorite movies: American Beauty, Office Space, Royal Tenanbaums, Requiem for a Dream, American History X
Favorite types of movies: anything really.
Favorite TV Show: TV sucks. Hockeys games I guess. Freaks and Geeks boxset too.
Favorite type of music: blah
Favorite band/singer: Modest Mouse, Elliott Smith, The Unicorns, Okkervil River, Explosions in the Sky
Favorite song: Explosions in the Sky - Your Hand in Mine
Favorite album: The Unicorns - Who Will Cut Our Hair When We're Gone?
Favorite book: Catcher in the Rye]
Concerts You've Attened: Arcade Fire w/ Wolf Parade and Belle Orchestre, Bright Eyes w/ Gruff Rhys
Things You have: Bright Eyes setlist.


----------



## Chevy Cheveldae

Name: Daniel
Age: 28
Favorite actor(ess): Kevin Bacon, Tom Cruise
Favorite director: Jerry Bruckheimer (maybe he's a producer..)
Favorite movies: Braveheart, Gladiator, A few good men, Office Space
Favorite TV Shows: Friends, Will & Grace, Seinfeld
Favorite type of music: Rock, pop
Favorite band/singer: Green Day, Bad Religion, Coldplay, Iron Maiden, Four Postmen
Favorite song: currently Chainsaw Juggler by The four postmen
Favorite book: Total Hockey
Favorite entertainment magazine: the hockey news
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Robbie Williams, will be going to Iron Maiden later this year
Things You have: A russian Fedorov jersey, several soccer shirts
Anything You've been credited with: my friends always call me if they want to know stuff about hockey


----------



## Verbal Kint*

Name: Patrick
Age: 16
Favorite actor(ess): Ed Norton, Morgan Freeman, Kate Winslet, a tonne of others
Favorite director: David Fincher, Christopher Nolan
Favorite movies: Shawshank Redemption, Goodfellas, a bunch of others
Favorite types of movies: Smart
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development
Favorite type of music: Rock and its subdivisions
Favorite band/singer: None (Nirvana, Pearl Jam, The Beatles, Elliott Smith, Bob Dylan, Rage Against the Machine, Tool, Nine Inch Nails, countless others I consider favourites)
Favorite song: Too many to list
Favorite album: Appetite for Destruction, Master of Puppets, In Utero
Favorite book: 1984, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## Suzuki x 14

Name: Jason
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Will Ferrell, Denzel Washington
Favorite movies: All of Will Ferrell's, remember the titans
Favorite TV Show: Prison Break, Simpsons
Favorite type of music: i listen to everything
Favorite band/singer: Eminem, Simple Plan, Bon Jovi
Favorite song: at the moment its Animal I have become by Three Days Grace
Favorite album: Eminem (all of them)
Favorite book: the Greatest moments in hockey!
Favorite Radio Show: Sportsrage (team 990 in montreal)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Anger Management tour (eminem, limp bizket, papa roach and xzibit)..Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Blink 182 and next month System of a Down
People You've Met: to many to name...ppl i see most often..Roberto Luongo (im friends with his 2 brothers)
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store).. Wayne Gretzky clock with the Oilers
Anything You've been credited with: nope


----------



## KidOftheBlackHole

*Name:* KotBH, don't believe me? look up over and to the left
*Age:* 24
*Favorite actor(ess):* Tera Patrick, although I could do without the blonde/implant/husband beats me period..so favorite actress once upon a time anyway
*Favorite director:* I'm going to say Salvidor Dali even though I don't really like any of his stuff, Sergio Leone
*Favorite movies:* GBU trilogy
*Favorite types of movies:* action sci-fi machismo movies..lotsa explosions, automatic weapons, martial arts, etc
*Favorite TV Show:* All-time is probably Homicide:LOTS; currently..Deadwood I guess. Don't watch alot of TV and I don't even have cable right now
*Favorite type of music:* Punk 
*Favorite band/singer:* A Wilhelm Scream
*Favorite song:* Dunno...Freedom Like A Shopping Cart pops into my head
*Favorite album:* Tough, but at the moment I'll pick Adolescents blue album
*Favorite book:* Again, I don't wanna make some rambling, hopelessly incomplete list but by the same token picking just one sucks...I'll go with Valis by Phillip K Dick
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* I get that form of 'entertainment' online..I tend to pick up some sports annuals is about it. Maybe Scientific American if anything catches my interest. Oh and all the tech mags pretty much suck
*Favorite Radio Show:* ANYTHING but John Tesh, seriously
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Not much around me and Warped Tour isn't that great
*People You've Met:* Not many..a few players at the Pro Bowl experience (LT signed my brothers T-Shirt), maybe George Takei from a Star Trek convention when I was like 8..I don't actually remember meeting him though
*Things You have:*_ ***(as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)***_ Most of my comic book #1s are from the '90s = worthless. Maybe a few collectible cards but nothing you can't score off Ebay < $US100
*Anything You've been credited with:* ummmm...won some math/science competitions when I was in grade/HS. Won a couple airfare/accomdation trips playing a card game; one to KC and one to the Pro Bowl
*Fan site you wish to plug:* nope


----------



## Heat McManus

[
*Name: *Dan
*Age: *24
*Favorite actor(ess): *Edward Norton, Helena Bonham Carter, Will Ferrell, Natalie Portman, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Anthony Hopkins, Gene Hackman, Ian McKellan, Steve Carell, many many more. 
*Favorite director: *Spielberg, Alfonso Cuaron, Tim Burton.
*Favorite movies: *LotR Trilogy, Old School, Dodgeball, Slap Shot, Catch Me If You Can, Usual Suspects, Rudy, Harry Potter and the Prizoner of Azkaban, Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, Goonies, Anchorman, 40 Yr Old Virgin, Dodgeball
*Favorite types of movies: * Comedies and epics.
*Favorite TV Show: *Arrested Development, Mr Show, Family Guy, the Office, Daily Show, Colbert Report, Extras, Kids in the Hall.
*Favorite type of music: *A little bit of everything.
*Favorite band/singer: *Radiohead or Dave Matthews Band (HUGE fan when I was younger, but not really into them that much anymore.)
*Favorite song: *wow...just one? can't do it.
*Favorite album: *Moondance by Van Morrison
*Favorite book: *Most things by Kurt Vonnegut Jr. The main exception being Sirens of Titan. 
*Favorite Radio Show: *anything on 92.9 on Long Island.
*Concerts or other shows you've been to: *Lots of DMB shows, Radiohead, Bob Dylan/Paul Simon, Bruce Springsteen, Bela Fleck and the Flecktones, Rusted Root.
People You've Met: A lot. I worked at a rink in NYC that has celebrities and pro athletes there on a daily basis so you got used to somebody famous being there. And my sister is a producer so I've met people through her.
*Things You have: *Funny story. My sister bought me a book at Strand in NYC, James Herriot's "All Creatures Small and Furry" and she left it for me on my couch before I woke up when she left on Sunday. I opened it and it was autographed by him. I thanked her for it and she had no idea it was signed. I've got mad skills too, though.
*Fan site you wish to plug: *Not yet.


----------



## LadyIce

*Name:* Lisa aka LadyIce
*Age:* 39
*Favorite actor(ess):* George Clooney, Julia Roberts
*Favorite director:* Spielberg
*Favorite movies:* Spinal Tap, Ferris Bueller's Day Off, Fast Times at Ridgemont High, Slapshot, Mystery Alaska, Miracle
*Favorite types of movies:* Comedies, Action
*Favorite TV Show(s):* Lost, Big Brother, Amazing Race, Rockstar, American Idol, So You Think You Can Dance 
*Favorite type of music:* Pop, Rock, Blues, R&B, Funk, Go-Go (DC Represent! ) just about everything.
*Favorite band/singer:* Duran Duran & The Rolling Stones are my top two
*Favorite song:* The Chauffeur (Duran Duran)
*Favorite album:* Rio (DD)
*Favorite book:* Catcher in the Rye 
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* CBS Soaps
*Favorite Radio Show:* The Brian Mitchell Show (a former Redskin) & The John Thompson Show (former Georgetown Baskball Coach) on Sportstalk 980 in DC
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Duran Duran & Rolling Stones most recently. Other groups/bands I've seen over the years are Prince, The Police, Bowie, Iggy, The Ramones, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Jeff Beck/Stevie Ray Vaughn, Michael Jackson, Stray Cats, Kix, INXS, Sheryl Crow (she opened for the Stones) LA Guns, Guns n' Roses, Aerosmith, Metallica, AC/DC, The Black Crowes, Extreme, The Damned (with Minor Threat) and a bunch of DC punk shows and a bunch of shows at Hammerjacks (RIP) in Baltimore. There were a bunch more I just can't remember.
*People You've Met:* Numerous Capitals players, John Waters, The Black Crowes, Extreme
*Things You have:* I don't really have any rare memorabilia, I have a puck autographed by Olie Kolzig
*Anything You've been credited with:* Nope, unless wasting time counts! 
*Fan site you wish to plug:* The Washington Capitals and not really a fan site per say, but it's my friends' bands websites The Perfects and Brian "Breeze" Cayolle


----------



## Fish on The Sand

Name: Derek
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Russel Crowe
Favorite director: too ignorant
Favorite movies: way too many to name. Nixon, Detroit Rock City come to mind
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Historical dramas
Favorite TV Show: 24
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Beatles/Oasis/Matthew Good
Favorite song: good luck getting anything but a page for that
Favorite album: Revolver - The Beatles
Favorite book: Moneyball - Michael Lewis
Favorite entertainment magazine: don't read garbage
Favorite Radio Show: rarely listen to radio
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Matthew Good (4x after monday), Nickelback once
People You've Met: nobody famous
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) nothing
Anything You've been credited with: Beathoven's 9th symphony
Fan site you wish to plug:nope


----------



## Motorcat

*** ... I'm bored

Name: David
Age: 41
Favorite actor(ess):Jane March
Favorite director:
Favorite movies:- Dazed and Confused,Jaws,Underworld 1&2,The Crow.
Favorite types of movies: Sci-Fi
Favorite TV Show: 
Favorite type of music: Soft jazz,Country,Metal
Favorite band/singer:Elvis Costello
Favorite song: The Rooster - Alice in Chains
Favorite album:Best of Elvis Costello
Favorite book:Amityville Horror 
Favorite entertainment magazine:
Favorite Radio Show: The Show - Chris Clarke
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Latest - Rascal Flatts w/GF 

People You've Met: I don't know anyone famous (personally) 

Things You have: Eric Staal autographed rookie card, Thank you note signed by Justin Williams for being a season ticket holder.

Anything You've been credited with: Being a nusiance at work 
Fan site you wish to plug: carolinahurricanes.com


----------



## Moon Man*

name: NJ AKA JF
Age: 21-45
Favorite actor(ess): Wildman Steve, any chick with big juggs.
Favorite director: Kubrick/Stone
Favorite movies: Petey Wheatstraw: The Devils son-in-law, Dolemite, Unforgiven, Natural Born Killers, Condorman, True Lies, The Animatrix, Sin City, Westerns.
Favorite types of movies: Porn - is good for you.
Favorite TV Show: MXC
Favorite type of music: Metal, Punk, Rock, Funk, Disco, Gangsta Rap, Norweigan Death Punk.
Favorite band/singer: Harry Hibbs
Favorite song: Dancing Queen - ABBA
Favorite album: Apokolypse Dudes - Turbo Negro
Favorite book: The Colony of Unrequited Dreams by Wayne Johnston
Favorite entertainment magazine: Esquire, Playboy, Wizard
Favorite Radio Show: Backtalk with Bill Rowe
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Green Day, TrbNgr, King Konqueror, Blackout 77, The heelwalkers, Planet Smashers, Straight 8 Deluxe
People You've Met: S. Eli Harris, Tiny Lister, Andre Dwyer, Gerry Adams, John Paul Tremblay.


----------



## bd007h*

It's been about 10 months since the forum opened, figured I would fire this up

Add or Omit questions as you please, plural anything you want as well

Name: Brett Hurley
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ess): Zooey Deschanel, Keira Knightley, Heather Graham, Angelina Jolie
Favorite director:
Favorite movies: Ferris Bueller's Day Off, The Goonies, Any 007 movie, the Mission Impossible series, American Pie series, Gremlins 1 & 2, Ghostbusters 1 & 2, TMNT series
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Action, comedy, mystery
Favorite TV Show: Whose Line is It Anyway? Family Guy, Two and a Half Men, Most Extreme Elimination Challenge
Favorite type of music: any kind of rock
Favorite band/singer: Avenged Sevenfold, but I listen to all kinds of rock music
Favorite song: too many to name, but one that comes to mind is The Freshmen by The Verve Pipe
Favorite album: Weezer - Blue Album (first album I ever owned, got it back in 1994, and it never gets old)
Favorite book: Stephen King - Christine 
Favorite entertainment magazine: Sports Illustrated
Favorite Radio Show: don't really have one
Concerts or other shows you've been to: The Monkees, Barenaked Ladies, Weezer, Eve 6 (twice), Third Eye Blind, The Offspring, Green Day, Avenged Sevenfold
People You've Met: Not really anyone important. I did meet the guitarist of CKY
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) nothing major
Anything You've been credited with: Eagle Scout
Fan site you wish to plug: www.sabresfans.com


----------



## EmptyNetter

Name: Chris
Age: 36
Favorite actor(ess): John Cusack, Mandy Patinkin, Frances McDormand, Heather Graham, Kate Beckinsale
Favorite director: John Woo
Favorite movies: Commitments, Lion King, The Professional
Favorite types of movies: independent, animated
Favorite TV Show: Rescue Me
Favorite type of music: all kinds
Favorite band/performer: Yo Yo Ma, Outkast, Bob Dylan, Clash, AC DC
Favorite song: Doorbell by the White Stripes
Favorite album: London Calling by The Clash
Favorite authors: Haruk Murakami, Terry Pratchett, Isaac Asimov 
Favorite Radio Show: The Buzz (New Hampshire's 101.1FM)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: nothing lately but saw Stevie Ray Vaughan, Bob Seger, Tracy Chapman
People You've Met: Peter Wolfe (of the J. Geils Band), Chad Lowe, Neil Patrick Harris (Doogie Howser), several Bruins players
Things You have: autographed pic of Rick Middleton, Cerebus comic anthology autographed by Dave Sim
Anything You've been credited with: I taught my cat how to "sit"
Uncredited: First suggested the "buy one shoe, get the matching shoe free" sale, and satellite radio.


----------



## KFC

Name: Frank 
Age: 19
Favorite actor(ess): I have no clue
Favorite director: again i dont know
Favorite movies: club dread, seven, grandma's boy
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) comedies
Favorite TV Show: The sheild, seinfeld and its always sunny in philidelphia
Favorite type of music: ummm metal i suppose
Favorite band/singer: 40 below summer
Favorite song: theres not way i can pick a favorite but just for the hell of it... 40 below summer - **** everyone 
Favorite album: 36 crazyfists- a snow capped romance, deftones- white pony, it dies today- the caitiff choir, sevendust - animosity
Favorite book: Glamorama- Bret Easton Ellis
Favorite entertainment magazine: ESPN the magizine
Favorite Radio Show: The Booker show before he left for philly
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Ill nino, nothingface, shadows fall...
People You've Met: nobody worth mentioning
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) hmmm nothing i guess
Anything You've been credited with: The Bubonic plague and breaking up the beatles
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## Leafer4Life

Name:Shannon
Age:23
Favorite actor(ess):Tom Hanks,Steve Martin,Leslie Neilson,Johnny Depp,Meg Ryan,etc.
Favorite moviesirates Of The Caribbean(both of them),Phantom Of The Opera,Liar Liar,Dumb And Dumber,Clueless,Dirty Dancing,Titanic,Grease,etc etc, too many to name!
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre):Mainly comedy, but also like romantic comedies,some drama,some action,thrillers(been watching a lot of those lately),horror,etc.
Favorite TV Show:Hockey Night In Canada,Leafs Hockey,Blue Jays Baseball,Attack Hockey,Dawson's Creek(have all the dvds now from season 1-6,lol),Survivor,Royal Canadian Air Farce,certain soap operas,etc.
Favorite type of music:pop,r&b,rock,oldies,alternative,etc.
Favorite band/singer:Too many to name. Here's a sample of them:backstreet boys,NSync,Kelly Clarkson,James Blunt,Shakira,Nickelback,Beatles,Gavin DeGraw,Nick Lachey,Boston,Evanescence,Shania Twain,Faith Hill,Bryan Adams and way too many more to name! 
Favorite song:Couldn't possibly pick, there's way too many, here's another sampling:How U Remind Me-Nickelback,Minority-Green Day,Just Friends-Gavin DeGraw,The Riddle-Five For Fighting,Incomplete-Backstreet Boys,Soundtrack to your life-Ashley Parker Angel,Soul Asylum-Runaway Train, Still The One-Shania Twain,Mississippi Girl-Faith Hill, and too many more to name, I love so many songs! 
Favorite album:Backstreet Boys-Never Gone, SClub-Seeing Double, Chris De Burgh-Into The Light,and too many more!
Favorite book:I love harlequins, lol.
Favorite entertainment magazine:Love Seventeen,CosmoGirl!,People(sometimes),Leafs Nation,teen people(okay I'm not a teen, but I still like certain teen mags anyway),etc.
Favorite Radio Show: Don't have a particular favorite radio show, and don't listen to the radio all that much(mainly just when I'm in the car), but when I do listen to it, I usually like mix 106.5-Owen Sound and sometimes 101.7 Goderich.
Concerts or other shows you've been to:NSync in 2000 in Toronto,(it was for my birthday,had and I still am a fan of them to this day), and I also went to see Bryan Adams right here in Owen Sound(2001 I think it was). 
People You've Met: Don't laugh but I met Mr Dressup when I was a kid, my sister was an entertainment reporter so that's how, lol. He was one of my idols back then, so it was quite exciting. That's the only famous person I've met so far! 
Fan site you wish to plug: Not a fan site, but this is my myspace page, feel free to add me if you have it: http://www.myspace.com/shannonleafsjaysgal


----------



## daikan

Name: Erich
Age: 17
Favorite actor(ess): Dustin Hoffman, Morgan Freeman and dozens of others.
Favorite director: Stanley Kubrick.
Favorite movies: The Royal Tenenbaums, Dr Strangelove, Oldboy, The Godfather, Pulp Fiction, Cidade de Deus
Favorite TV Show: The Office (uk), Simpsons, South Park.. mostly new stuff, and mostly comedy.
Favorite type of music: Everything but hip-hop and metal (plus similar stuff).
Favorite band/singer: Too hard to name just one band/song/album. Right now it is The Stone Roses/Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd)/The Stone Roses but that will change.
Favorite book: The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Senator Stanley

Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Ed Norton, Matt Damon, Ryan Reynolds (at least the Van Wilder character), Natalie Portman
Favorite director: I don't pay attention enough to know
Favorite movies: Downfall, Garden State, American History X, The Butterfly Effect, Syriana, Snatch, Wedding Crashers, many more great ones
Favorite types of movies: wide variety
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development, The Office, Seinfeld, 24
Favorite type of music: Acoustic, Singer/Songwriter type stuff
Favorite band/singer: Dispatch, Lotus Child, various others
Favorite song: Elias (Dispatch), currently Run by (Snow Patrol)
Favorite book: I like most of what I read but don't read enough
Favorite entertainment magazine: not-subscribed to any 
Favorite Radio Show: CBC News 
Concerts or shows you've been to: Saw K-Os, The Stills, and Pilate at one show 
People You've Met: no one
Things You have: I have a lot of things
Anything You've been credited with: no
Fan site you wish to plug: www.rateyourmusic.com, I've found so many great artists using this site, also www.lotuschild.com (good Vancouver band)


----------



## Holly Golightly

*Name:* *Stacy*

*Age:* *32 (Good Lord I'm old!)*

*Favorite Actor(ess):* *Tim Robbins, Matt Damon (prrrrrrrr), Audrey Hepburn, Tom Hanks, Ron Livingston, Steve Martin, and Chevy Chase.*

*Favorite Directors:* *Steven Spielberg, Clint Eastwood, and Ron Howard*

*Favorite Movies:* *Schindler's List, Band of Brothers (yea, yea, not necessarily a movie), Saving Private Ryan, National Lampoon's Vacation, Christmas Vacation, and Vegas Vacation, The 'Burbs, Breakfast at Tiffany's, Conspiracy, Platoon, and Office Space.*

*Favorite TV Shows:* *America's Next Top Model, The Amazing Race, The Wonder Years, City Confidential (A&E)*

*Favorite Type of Music:* *Usually depends on my mood. Sometimes I listen to Country while other times I'll listen 80's crap.*

*Favorite Bands/Singers:* *U2, Harry Connick, Jr., George Strait, Brad Paisley, No Doubt, Def Leopard, Aerosmith, The Beatles, The Doors*

*Favorite Songs:* *Abbey Road (The Beatles), Tracks of My Tears (Smokey Robinson), You Don't Know Me (Ray Charles), One (U2), People Are Strange (The Doors), Imagine (John Lennon)*

*Favorite Books:* *Band of Brothers (Stephen Ambrose), The Stranger Beside Me (Anne Rule), A Tale of Two Cities (Charles Dickens)*

*Favorite Magazines:* *Vogue, Cosmopolitian, Hockey News, and National Geographic.*

*Concerts Or Other Shows You've Been To:* *George Strait, Bon Jovi, Keith Urban, Alan Jackson...to name a few.COLOR]*

*Things You Have:* *Peter Forsberg autographed stick and Jessica Simpson's autograph (laugh and die!!)*


----------



## GKJ

this thread should be opened, it needs replies!


----------



## Ruhtra

*Name:* My name is mud...
*Age:* 19
*Favorite actor(ess):* Don't care...
*Favorite director:* Don't care again...
*Favorite movies:* Slap Shot, This is Spinal Tap, Clerks II, the list can go on and on...
*Favorite types of movies:* Comedy or really crappy movies I can make fun.
*Favorite TV Show:* House
*Favorite type of music:* Metal, several different sub-genres of it
*Favorite band/singer:* Alice in Chains/Layne Staley
*Favorite song:* Too many I can name
*Favorite album:* Again too many I can name
*Favorite book:* _Odd Thomas_ by Dean Koontz
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* I don't read these...
*Favorite Radio Show:* The Johnathan Brandmeier Show on 97.9 The Loop (Chicago)
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Sammy Hagar, Ted Nugent, Gigantour, Velvet Revolver, Alice in Chains, Iron Maiden and a crapload of local shows


----------



## the overrated

Name: niskie
Age: 34  
Favorite actor(ess): Bruce Campbell, Gary Oldman, Bai Ling, Heather Graham
Favorite director: Takashi Miike
Favorite movies: Slapshot, Strange Brew, Ichi the Killer, Battle Royale
Favorite types of movies: Horror, especially J-Horror
Favorite TV Show: LOST, Heroes, Survivor
Favorite type of music: Punk, hardcore, ambient
Favorite band/singer: the Descendents, Aphex Twin, AIR, Stereolab
Favorite song: Iz-Us (Aphex Twin)
Favorite album: Damaged (Black Flag)
Favorite book: Notes of a Dirty Old Man (Bukowski)
Favorite entertainment magazine: US Weekly 
Favorite Radio Show: none
Concerts or other shows you've been to: I've seen too many concerts to mention ... Phish alone was 50+ times
People You've Met: Paul Simon (in line for an omelette in NYC), lots of random athletes and musicians
Things You have: I've accumulated a pretty healthy collection of old sports memorabilia, especially classic Boston sports stuff
Anything You've been credited with:Nothing since High School ... I peaked early 
Fan site you wish to plug: none


----------



## Ruins Of Tomorrow

Name:Scott
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Christopher Walken, Kate Beckinsale, Robert Englund
Favorite director:Quentin Tarantino
Favorite movies: Hostel, Feast, Man Of The Year
Favorite types of movies: comedy,horror
Favorite TV Show: Mythbusters
Favorite type of music: Metal
Favorite band/singer: All That Remains
Favorite song: Reject Yourself-Killswitch Engage
Favorite album: As Daylight Dies-Killswitch Engage
Favorite Radio Show: The Morning Razor (Razor 94.7)
Concerts or other shows you've been to:Allele, Anew Revolution, Shadows Fall, Lamb Of God:
Anything You've been credited with: not really
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## RoliTheGoalie

Just the essentials.
Fave TV show:Grey's Anatomy
Fave Movie:Little Miss Sunshine
Fave Thing To Do:Yell at my TV
Fave TV non fiction show:HNIC After Hours
Fave thing to do that I suck atlay hockey
Fave Bands:The Fray & Genesis
People I've met:The Players of the Manitoba Moose
People I've Prank Called:All My Friends,Wade Flaherty(don't ask)
Not much to my life,is there?


----------



## Kari32fan

TV show-Malcolm in the Middle
Movie-Miracle
Band-Evanescence
Album -The Open Door
People Ive met- The whole Atlanta Thrashers team
Radio show-Buck and Kincade(Atlanta Sports show)
Fav thing to do-Play hockey
prank Ive pulled-Hijacked my friends account on a Thrashers message board


----------



## l3lazec

Name: Blaze C
Age:16
Favorite actor(ess): Edward Norton, Natalie Portman, Dustin Hoffman, James Dean
Favorite director: Tim Burton, Miranda July, Charlie Kaufman
Favorite movies: Fight Club, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Favorite types of movies: Indie Movies, Drama, Quirky Movies
Favorite TV Show: 24, The Office, Home Movies, Mission Hill, Robot Chicken
Favorite type of music: Alternative, Pop, Psychadellic, Electronica, Post-Rock, Experimental
Favorite band/singer: Broken Social Scene, Cat Power, Sufjan Stevens, The Flaming Lips
Favorite song: Such Great Heights, by Iron & Wine
Favorite album:Broken Social Scene - Broken Social Scene
Favorite book:A Clockwork Orange, Kerosene
Concerts or other shows you've been to:Cat Power in Vancouver
Things You have: Hockey Stick signed by Trevor Linden


----------



## Lee Van Cleef*

Name: Mikael
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Clint Eastwood, Lee Van Cleef
Favorite director: Sergio Leone, Quentin Tarantino
Favorite movies: The Dollars "trilogy", Dirty Harry, Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs
Favorite types of movies: Westerns, War Movies
Favorite TV Show: House, Lost, Friday Night Lights, Sleeper Cell
Favorite type of music: Metal, Rock
Favorite band/singer: Tool, A Perfect Circle
Favorite song: Tool - Rosetta Stoned
Favorite album: Tool - 10.000 Days, Ã†nima
Favorite book: The Invincible by Peter Englund
Anything You've been credited with: Burning down a forest where I live
Fan site you wish to plug: http://thebad.net/


----------



## IgnatiusReilly

*Name:* Mike
*Age:* 27
*Favorite actor(ess):* Deniro, Pacino, Anthony Hopkins, Morgan Freeman
*Favorite director*: Scorsese
*Favorite movies:* Top5: GodfatherII, Silence of the Lambs, Shawshank, Glengary Glenross, Goodfellas.
*Favorite types of movies:* Dramas and comedies
*Favorite TV Show:* The Wire, Deadwood , Sopranos , Rescue Me, The Office
*Favorite type of music:* classic rock
*Favorite band/singer:* band- Zeppelin solo- Dylan
*Favorite song:* Desolation Row
*Favorite album:* Highway 61 Revisited
*Favorite book: *_Confederacy of Dunces_; _Survivor_
*Favorite entertainment magazine: *not really entertainment, but Men's Health is my favorite
*Favorite Radio Show:* Howard Stern
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Dylan, Springsteen, Neil Diamond, etc
*People You've Met:* nobody important
*Things You have:* 106" projection screen in my living room. An extensive original Star Wars collection in factory packaging
*Anything You've been credited with:* nothing


----------



## 13Hockey

*Name:* Kyle
*Favorite actor(ess):* Morgan Freeman
*Favorite types of movies:* Dramas and comedies
*Favorite TV Show:* Its Always Sunny In Philadelphia, Family Guy, Rescue Me, Entourage, Hells Kitchen.
*Favorite type of music:* Rock, Pop
*Favorite band/singer:* Hootie and The Blowfish
*Favorite song:* Let Her Cry
*Favorite Radio Show:* WEEI Boston Sports Talk
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Hootie, Googoo Dolls, Chilli Peppers, etc
*People You've Met:* Cam Neely, Kevin James, Marco Sturm


----------



## sandman441

Name: Jamie
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): bunch of people
Favorite director: none
Favorite movies: slap shot, v for Vendetta, Star Wars 4,5,6, xxx
Favorite types of movies: Action, Comedy, Martial Arts
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Developement, Dead Like Me, Hogans Heroes, Bizarre Foods, Magnum PI, MASH
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: AC/DC mostly but alot of stuff
Favorite song: too many to list
Favorite album: none
Favorite book: Dexter
Favorite entertainment magazine: none
Favorite Radio Show: none
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Toby Keith
People You've Met: Nobody That I can remember
Things You have: Nothing 
Anything You've been credited with: Nothing yet


----------



## member 30781

Name: Shawn
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Denzel Washington, Jack Nicholson, Matt Damon, Russell Crowe
Favorite director: Scorcese, Spielberg
Favorite movies:So many to choose from. Usual Suspects, Remember the Titans, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Departed, Good Sheppard, Everything is Illuminated, A Few Good Men, Saving Private Ryan, Castaway, Forrest Gump, etc.
Favorite types of movies: Comedies and action, some drama
Favorite TV Show: Late Night with Conan O'Brien, Late Show with David Letter, Family Guy, Daily Show, ESPN, Comedy Central, Last Comic Standing
Favorite type of music: Blues, Jazz, Barbershop Quartet
Favorite band/singer: Eric Clapton, Gordon Goodwin, Michael Buble, John Mayer, SRV, BB King, Tracey Chapman, Take 6(even though I am not into Gospel)
Favorite song: Have you Ever Loved a Woman-Eric Clapton, High Maintenance-Gordon Goodwin, Feeling Good-Michael Buble, Out of My Mind-John Mayer, Scuttle Buttin-SRV
Favorite album: One More Car, One More Rider
Favorite book: The WInner
Favorite entertainment magazine: All thats BS and I hate it
Favorite Radio Show: Preston and Steve (for those who dont know who they are, download their Podcast and you will laugh your ass off)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: John Mayer, Gordon Goodwin, Michael Buble, looking to go to Eric Clapton's Crossroads Festival
People You've Met: Sami Kapanen, Joni Pitkanen, Mike Knuble, Jason Smith, Braydon Coburn, Derian Hatcher. No singers, artists, or famous people yet.


----------



## MurrayCraven24

Name: J.W.
Age: 23
Favorite actor(ess): Vincent D' Onofrio, Christopher Meloni, Christian Bale, Kate Winslet
Favorite director: Michel Gondry
Favorite movies: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Amores Perros, Cinema Paradiso
Favorite types of movies: Drama, Action, Comedy, Foreign
Favorite TV Shows: The Simpsons, Family Matters, Unsolved Mysteries, Family Guy, all of the Law & Order series, I Shouldn't Be Alive, TNA !mpact!, Mythbusters, The Soup, South Park
Favorite type of music: Usually not much mainstream.
Favorite bands: Rammstein, Queens of the Stone Age, The Mars Volta, The Bravery, Mando Diao
Favorite song: Too many to choose just one
Favorite album: "Frances The Mute" by The Mars Volta
Favorite book: "American Psycho" by Bret Easton Ellis
Favorite entertainment magazine: Entertainment Weekly
Favorite Radio Show: Toazted
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Squirrel Nut Zippers, Dave Matthew Band, Tina Turner, Hall & Oates, REO Speadwagon, Dave Attell, Foreigner, Ozzfest 2007
People You've Met: Denise Crosby, James Doohan, Nichelle Nichols, Geroge Takei, Walter Koenig, Mike Nelson, Kevin Murphy, Bill Murphy, Mary Jo Phel, Mick Foley, Chthonic, Maria Kanellis
Things You Have: A Leafs Center Ice blue practice jersey signed by 14 Leafs and former coach Pat Quinn, 7 autographed pucks, and almost 200 hockey player autographs through the mail.
Fan site you wish to plug: Hockey Rants http://jesgolbez.blogspot.com


----------



## moz

Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Paul Newman, other than that it really doesn't matter.
Favorite director: Sofia Coppola, other than that it really doesn't matter.
Favorite movies: Lost in Translation, Max Keeble's Big Move (a classic and don't you forget it), Cool Hand Luke
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) anything but horror
Favorite TV Show: House, Dexter, Six Feet Under, Boston Legal, Blackadder (actually, pretty much anything from the Atkinson/Laurie/Fry triumvirate), Arrested Development. 
Favorite type of music: 80s indie pop, pop in general. Anything from the Kinks to George Michael to the Spice Girls to Aztec Camera. If it's got a melody I probably like it.
Favorite band/singer: The Smiths, Billy Bragg, the Beatles, Ryan Adams, Oasis, Pulp. If it's British or Ryan Adams, I probably like it.
Favorite song: There is a Light That Never Goes Out
Favorite album: _Back to Basics_ by Billy Bragg, _Hatful of Hollow_ by the Smiths
Favorite book: _A Prayer for Owen Meany_ by John Irving. Pretty much anything by Irving that isn't _The Hotel New Hampshire_.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: tons of stuff. My favourite was the Decemberists in 2005, and seeing Morrissey in 2004.


----------



## kira

I've resisted til now, so....

*Name:* Pat
*Age:* You really don't want to know
*Favorite Actor (ess):* I can't say I really have one, though I do like Sir Sean Connery
*Favorite director:* Hmmm...not really just one, but Mel Brooks, Bill Forsythe and the Coen Brothers come to mind.
*Favorite Movies:* Local Hero, O Brother Where Art Thou? and Monty Python and the Holy Grail top the list
*favorite types of movies:* Hmmm..comedy, thoughtful and sometimes romantic - depends on my mood
*Favorite TV show(s):* Countdown with Keith Olbermann, Meerkat Manor, Real Time with Bill Maher, Cash Cab, Mythbusters, Dirty Jobs, and of course, Red Wings hockey 
*Favorite type of music:* I'm all over the board...classical, Cajun, Celtic, blues, jazz, new age, classic rock, traditional folk, world...
*Favorite band/singer:* Marc Cohn
*Favorite song:* True Companion by Marc Cohn
*Favorite album:* I have so many that I love, I couldn't pin it down to one
*Favorite Book:* Hmmm..."Without Remorse" by Tom Clancy
*Favorite entertaiment magazine:* don't have one
*Favorite Radio Show:* I listen to a lot of Air America on XM. Also the Fine Tuning channel
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* I used to volunteer for the crew of a live radio show. Best job I never got paid for. There were nights when the place was packed, and nights when you had all you could do to stay, because the act was so bad.
*People You've Met:* Lots of musicians over the years...also Gordie Howe, Andreas Lilja, Nick Lidstrom, Dan Cleary, Steve Yzerman, Brett Lebda, Chris Chelios, Jiri Hudler, Tomas Kopecky, Kris Draper, Kyle Quincey, Valtteri Filppula, Johan Franzen, Tomas Holmstrom, Manny Legace, Jamie Rivers, Jason Williams, Robert Lang, Darryl Bootland, Matt Ellis, Kirk Maltby, Derek Meech, Aaron Downey, and of course, Pasha.
*Things you have:* Lots of autographs. I have three jerseys autographed by Pavel Datsyuk, one of them he did last year at camp (he signed the back of it while I was wearing it), and one he did this year at camp (same situation). I also have a picture of him autographing a puck. I have the picture autographed, and I also have the puck.
*Anything you've been credited with:* As far as I know, I'm still part of the group that holds the record for the most money raised in one night on the local PBS station (just under $20K)
*Fan site you wish to plug:* www.datsyuk13.com I'm good friends with the webmaster there.


----------



## Ongo Gablogian

OG


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin

*Name:* MJ
*Age:* 31
*Favorite actor(ess):* Anthony Hopkins, Clint Eastwood, Denzel Washington, Marisa Tomei
*Favorite director*: James Cameron. Or Sam Peckinpah.
*Favorite movies (not necessarily in order):* "Terminator 2," "Star Wars," "LA Confidential," "Glory," "The Naked Gun"
*Favorite types of movies:* Sci-fi Action & Comedy
*Favorite TV Show:* "Cheers," "Fawlty Towers," "Night Court," "Get a Life"
*Favorite type of music:* Classic Rock
*Favorite band:* Guns'n'Roses
*Favorite song:* No "one favorite," really.
*Favorite album:* See above
*Favorite book: * "Nineteen Eighty-Four" by Orwell (honorable mention: "Hyperion" by Dan Simmons)
*Favorite entertainment magazine: * Men's Health/Best Life (only mags I read)
*Favorite Radio Show:* The Larry Elder Show
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Some big mish-mash outdoor thing at Cal State Long Beach back in Summer '03
*People You've Met:* Ted McGinley (at a Kings' game, no less); cool guy. Have chatted on the telephone (business transactions) with Bruce Joyner and the agent for Lars Ulrich.
*Things You have:* Certainly not a LIFE...
*Anything You've been credited with:* Set a couple of productivity records at my ertswhile place of employment (not bad for only being there 5 months). Otherwise, zilch.


----------



## ColoradoCam

Name: Cameron
Favorite actor(ess): No favorite
Favorite director: Spielburg, Tarantino
Favorite movies (not necessarily in order): I would need every inch of space this forum has to offer
Favorite types of movies: Action, Thriller, Comedy
Favorite TV Show: So many, but for the ones I watch regulalrly "Seinfeld", "Arrested Development", "The Office", "The Shield", "Damages", "Rescue Me", "Always Sunny in Philadelphia", "24"
Favorite type of music: I like pretty much everything
Favorite band: Pink Floyd
Favorite song: "Wish You Were Here" or "November Rain" by Guns N Roses
Favorite album: none really
Favorite book: "To Kill A Mockingbird", "The Odyssey" "Lord of the Flies" "1984" "Don Quioxte" I cant choose just one
Favorite entertainment magazine: I dont really read magazines
Favorite Radio Show: The Savage Nation
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Theres akways a country concert in my town over the 4th of July
People You've Met: Senator Ken Salazar, Representative Scott McCinnis, Aaron Tippin, idk
Things You have: Things
Anything You've been credited with: I once told a woman I coined the phrase "Pardon my French" -George Costanza


----------



## MM425

*Name:* Mark
*Age:* 19
*Favorite actor(ess):* Denzel Washington ,Al Pacino, Meryl Streep, Cate Blanchette
*Favorite director:* Martin Scorsese, David Fincher
*Favorite movies:* Way too many to choose just one!
*Favorite types of movies:* Drama, Comedy, Action, Horror
*Favorite TV Show(s):* Lost, The Wire, Entourage, Colbert Report
*Favorite type of music:* Rock, Country, Alt, Metal
*Favorite band/singer:* Foo Fighters, Queens of the Stone Age
*Favorite song:* Can't just name one!
*Favorite album:* Physical Graffiti - Led Zeppelin 
*Favorite book:* 1984 by George Orwell
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* Bah!
*Favorite Radio Show:* No one in paticular
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Foo Fighters, Queens of the Stone Age, Ozzfest, John Mayer, RHCP, Iron Maiden, Van Halen
* Famous People You've Met * - Wayne Gretzky, Getty Lee, Don Cherry, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Julian from the Trailer Park Boys, Lots of other NHLers


----------



## Wags

Name: Josh
Age: 31
Favorite actor(ess): Anthony Hopkins, Val Kilmer, Sean Connery, Jessica Alba (for all the wrong reasons), Charlie Murphy...too many more to list
Favorite director: Kevin Smith
Favorite movies: The Exorcist, Rock Star, Slapshot, The Program, all of Kevin Smith's, none of Tom Cruise's
Favorite types of movies: Anything but chick flicks
Favorite TV Show: Entourage, Law & Order
Favorite type of music: Celtic, Punk, Metal, late 90's Alt
Favorite band/singer: Blind Melon/Shannon Hoon...RIP
Favorite song: Soul One
Favorite album: Nico
Favorite book: Marley & Me
Favorite entertainment magazine: Rolling Stone
Favorite Radio Show: "The Show" on x92.9 Calgary
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Guns 'N Roses twice, ACDC, Metallica (Front Row), Tool, Pearl Jam, Billy Bragg, and a bunch of crap my wife likes
People You've Met: Noone
Things You have: Noone
Anything You've been credited with: Noone
Fan site you wish to plug: Noone


----------



## hollylyn

Name: Holly
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Daniel Day-Lewis, Kristen Bell, Cate Blanchett, Gaby Hoffman, Johnny Depp, Hugh Jackman
Favorite director: Tricky... Scorsese is amazing. Christopher Guest is quite good as well.
Favorite movies: Waiting for Guffman; Whatever Happened to Baby Jane; Juno; The Third Man
Favorite types of movies: Black Comedy, Drama, Historical, Fantasy
Favorite TV Show: Pushing Daisies
Favorite type of music: Based on my ipod... Showtunes. But I listen to just about anything.
Favorite band/singer: The Hanks. Van Tramp. Matt Caplan. Cary Shields, Jeff Tuohy
Favorite song: Does Nothing Come Easy by The Hanks
Favorite album: High Fidelity the musical. Blonde on Blonde. Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. Born To Run.
Favorite book: I'm really loving Stephanie Meyer's Twilight trilogy right now. But I'll read anything, particularly Stephen King or Shakespeare.
Favorite entertainment magazine: Complex.
Favorite Radio Show: Either Opie and Anthony or Toucher and Rich
Concerts or other shows you've been to: I've only been to a handful of concerts back in my rich kid wants to be a hippy days, Dave Matthews Band, Phish, Guster, Dispatch. And then randomly, Weezer. I've lost count of the number of gigs and broadway shows I've been to.
People You've Met: Hrm... I'll try and keep this vaguely relevant to the general population, but who knows who'll get thrown in. Yoko Ono (Sweetest lady, but totally insane), John Mayer, Triple H (Don't ask...), Kristen Bell, Matt Damon, Idina Menzel, lots of other random people. The guy from the Molson's attack beaver commercial is one of my bffs.
Things You have: Random stolen property from Broadway's RENT. Ditto for stuff from Altar Boyz and High Fidelity. A giant light up "Kit Kat Club" sign. A pair of skates from the movie Miracle. 
Anything You've been credited with: Well, if you put my name into google, stuff comes up. But not big deal stuff. Although, I won a best actress in a musical award a few years back. Woohoo NHTAs. 
Fan site you wish to plug: www.mattcaplan.com Once the remember the password, it'll actually get updated.


----------



## goleafsgo

Name:Brandon 
Age:15
Favorite actor(ess):Mark Wahlburg, Will Smith, Jason Stathom, Jack Nicholson
Favorite director:Steven Speilberg (only one I know)
Favorite movies:The Bucket List
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, action
Favorite TV Show: Stargate: Atlantis
Favorite type of music:Rock
Favorite band/singer:Nickelback, 3 Doors Down, Bon Jovi
Favorite song:Behind Those Eyes, You Give Love A Bad Name
Favorite album:Crossroads
Favorite book:My Side of the Mountain
Favorite entertainment magazine:WWE Magazine
Favorite Radio Show:Fox All Access w/Chris Leary
Concerts or other shows you've been to:N/A
People You've Met:Jillian Hall, Cherry, JTG, Kenny Dykstra, Elijah Burke, Maryse (WWE)
Things You have: Tie Domi Plaque
Anything You've been credited with:N/A
Fan site you wish to plug:N/A
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaaaaB's

*Name:* Dan
*Age:* 24
*Favorite actor's:* De Niro, Norton, Seymour-Hoffman, Harris
*Favorite actresses:* Tomei, Swinton, J.Moore, Hayek
*Favorite directors*: Scorsese, Tarantino, Fincher
*Favorite movies:*: GFI&II, Goodfellas, Shawshank, Casino, Memento, AHX, Resevoir Dogs, Heat, Lock Stock, Snatch, City of God, Taxi Driver, Full Metal Jacket, Pulp Fiction, NCFOM
*Favorite Comedies*: Dazed and Confused, Slapshot, Naked GunI&II, Dumb & Dumber, Any Monty Python, The Big Lebowski, Borat
*Favorite types of movies:* Any type other then Family/Kids movie i.e. Disney
*Favorite TV Show:* The Wire, Seinfeld, Sopranos, South Park, Arrested Development, Deadwood 
*Favorite type of music:* Heavy Metal Hard Rock, Classic Rock, Some country, folk, rap, alt. and techno.
*Favorite band/singer:* band- Metallica, RATM, Slipknot, Pantera solo - Johnny Cash, Neil Young
*Favorite song:* No More Tears - Ozzy, Simple Man - Skynrd, Rockin in the Free World - Neil Young
*Favorite album:* Self Titled - RATM, And Justice for All - Metallica, Vulgar Display of Power - Pantera, Self Titled and Iowa - Slipknot
*Favorite book: * The Godfather, Omerta and The Last Don all by Mario Puzo, The Day of The Jackal and The Dogs of War by Frederick Forsyth.
*Favorite entertainment magazine: * Does Playboy count? no others really
*Favorite Radio Show:* 
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Ozzfest, Metallica, Korn, Rob Zombie, Many Canadian bands


----------



## stugotz

Is anyone still doing this?

*Name:* Anthony
*Age:* 22
*Favorite actor(ess):* Robert DeNiro, Al Pacino, John Travolta, Jason Stathom, Denzel Washingoton
*Favorite director:* Tarentino, Coppola, Scorsese, Kubrick[/b]
*Favorite movies:* Goodfellas, The Godfather, Dumb and Dumber, Old School, Anchorman, Full Metal Jacket.
*Favorite types of movies:* Anything Funny, Action packed, or Intelligent, like a movie that will make you think.
*Favorite TV Show*: Married...With Children, Entourage, South Park
*Favorite type of music:* Heavy Metal, Classic Rock, Death Metal, Hard Rock.
*Favorite band/singer:* In Flames, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Soilwork, Iron Maiden, Megadeth.
*Favorite song:* It changes on a daily basis, but right now...Shine On You Crazy Diamond 1-9 (Pink Floyd)
*Favorite album:* Zeppelin I & IV (Led Zeppelin), The Jester Race (In Flames), Wish You were Here/Piper At The Gates Of Dawn/Dark side Of The Moon (Pink Floyd), Number Of The Beast/Peace Of Mind/Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son (Iron Maiden), Rust In Peace (Megadeth)
*Favorite book: *The DaVinci Code, Outsiders
*Favorite entertainment magazine: *Guitar World
*Favorite Radio Show:* Howard Stern I guess...Dont really have one. 
*Concerts or other shows you've been to: Many local shows, Pearl Jam, Korn, Ozzfest.
People You've Met: Cito Gaston...Yes THE Cito Gaston!
Things You have:  Bill Ranford game used stick autographed by the entire Edmonton Oilers team...The year it was autographed I dont know.
Anything You've been credited with: A demo album of my band If that counts.*


----------



## daveskirtun

Name: Dave
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Luke Wilson/Jessica Alba
Favorite director: George A. Romero
Favorite movies: Sin City, Dawn of the Dead, 28 Days Later, etc.
Favorite types of movies: Horror, Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Scrubs
Favorite type of music: Rock, Techno
Favorite band/singer: Reggie And The Full Effect
Favorite song: Detroit Rock City
Favorite album: Destroyer
Favorite book: Ham On Rye
Favorite entertainment magazine: Hockey News
Favorite Radio Show: Home Ice
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Reggie And The Full Effect, Kiss, Danzig, Flyleaf, Gwar, cKy, Ace Frehley, Megadeth
People You've Met: Scott Stevens, Ken Daneyko, Glenn Danzig, Ace Frehley, David Spade
Things You have: Game used autographed Langenbrunner stick, Richter replica mask signed by Richter, Messier, Leetch, Graves, Beukeboom


----------



## Bean in Charge

Name: Kevin
Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): Bill Murray
Favorite director: Zach Braff
Favorite movies: Garden State, Bournes
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Action... movies that make you think, also a sucker for feel good movies
Favorite TV Show: besides HNIC? Frasier
Favorite type of music: dance-indie-rock-stuff
Favorite band/singer: The Shins
Favorite song: tie b/w Howie Day - Disco, Gotye - Hearts a Mess
Favorite album: At the Drive-In - Relationship of Command
Favorite book: All the Harry Potters
Favorite entertainment magazine: The Hockey News?
Favorite Radio Show: Fan 590 I guess
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Cut Copy, which I'm going to on the 29th. I'm sure it'll be my favorite.
People You've Met: uh.. Stu Jackson 
Anything You've been credited with: High School Record for steals in one quarter of a basketball game (13)


----------



## smirkinjudas

Favorite actors: Mark Wahlberg, Hugh Jackman, Eric Bana, Matt Damon, Chiwetal Ejiofor
Favorite actresses: Cate Blanchett, Rachel Griffiths, Drew Barrymore, Frances O'Connor, Audrey Tautou, Marion Cotillard
Favorite director: Quentin Tarantino, Takashi Miike, Marc Caro & Jean-Pierre Jeunet, Luc Besson
Favorite movies: Battle Royale, Ichi the Killer, Audition, The Godfather I & II, Santa Sangre, Diva, Love Actually, Mi Vida Loca, City of Lost Children, Amelie, Party Girl, Love Me if You Dare - to name a few
Favorite types of movies: I'll watch almost anything, but I tend to watch a lot of foreign & indies
Favorite TV Show: Hockey, Forensic Files, Cold Case Files
Favorite type of music: 80s New Wave, Alternative, Pop, Rock, Electronica
Favorite band/singer: Kent, The Sounds, Hooverphonic, Club 8, Depeche Mode - to name a few
Favorite song: Too many to mention
Favorite album: Vapen och Ammunition - Kent
Favorite book: Confessions of a Shopaholic 
Favorite entertainment magazine: The Hockey News, Entertainment Weekly, Daily Variety
Favorite Radio Show: Kevin & Bean on KROQ
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many to mention
People You've Met: I work in the entertainment business, so I've met a lot of actors/actresses.
Anything You've been credited with: I'm in the end credits on some tv shows & movies.


----------



## ColePens

Name: Jarad Coleman
Age: 22
Favorite TV Show: Scrubs, The Office, American Idol (go ahead make fun). Those are the 3 I can't miss every week. 
Favorite type of music: Country
Favorite band/singer: John legend
Favorite song: James Morrison - "Under the influence" (my fav for right now)
Favorite album: Tim McGraw - Set This Circus Down or Keith Urban - Golden Road or OAR 34th and 8th
Favorite book: ****... umm Goosebumps?  
Favorite Radio Show: CBC Hockey Night in Canada
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Over 40 concerts.... I love concerts. 
People You've Met: I've met every single Penguin... I worked @ a gym in college and they came up all the time so I had a chance to converse w/ them.
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): So many things signed by Mario... His actual stick signed (the original Koho Revolution) umm the list goes on and on of signed penguins apparel. 

Fan site you wish to plug: www.activitypit.com If you watch Red Eye.. it's a comical news show.... it's a lot of fun and that's the fan site.


----------



## What the Faulk

Name: Sam

Age: 21

Favorite actor(ess): Edward Norton, Kevin Spacey

Favorite director: No favorites. I won't see a movie soley based on who's in it or who's directing it.

Favorite movies: Into the Wild is my favorite at the moment.

Favorite types of movies: Almost any. Not a big fan of Westerns though.

Favorite TV Show: The Office. Don't watch all that much TV anymore.

Favorite type of music: Pretty much anything from Indie to the Alternative Metal **** that you hear on the radio (hey, some of it is catchy). About the only stuff I don't like is Rap and Country

Favorite band/singer: In this order: 1. Red Hot Chili Peppers, 2. Pearl Jam, 3. Oasis, 4. Foo Fighters, 5. Dropkick Murphys

Favorite song: Don't Look Back In Anger by Oasis

Favorite album: Tough one. Hard to decide between Ten, Morning Glory, Blood Sugar, TCATS and Superunknown

Favorite book: Uhh...recommend me something? I'm an English major but I'm really behind in reading.

Favorite entertainment magazine: Yeah, right.

Favorite Radio Show: None

Concerts or other shows you've been to: HURT/Seether/Breaking Benjamin/Three Days Grace about 2 months ago in Greensboro. Going to Speed Street in a week in Charlotte to see Flyleaf/Rev Theory/Seether/Chevelle

People You've Met: Bret Hedican use to be my neighbor. Also, I was gonna go to a Sick Puppies/Saving Abel/Dropping Daylight concert in Raleigh a few months ago but didn't make it but my friends who went got front row and hung out with the bands afterwards.

Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): Nada but from the above story my roomate has the setlist from and pictures with Sick Puppies

Anything You've been credited with: Not talented enough.




Though my tastes may seem mainstream, I have a very diverse collection, especially in music. I like to browse this forum specifically and find bands I haven't heard of yet and give them a listen.


----------



## SwedeSenators

Name: Andrew
Age: Unknown
Favorite actor(ress): George Clooney, Harrison Ford, Kiefer Sutherland, Mark Wahlberg, Kevin Costner, Kevin Bacon.
Favorite director: Clint Eastwood, George Clooney, Kevin Costner
Favorite movies: Any action and Footloose
Favorite types of movies: Action, or dancing
Favorite TV Show: 24, The Unit, CSI, NCIS, Criminald Minds, The Border, Flashpoint, Seinfeld, Last Comic Standing, That 70s show, Family Guy.
Favorite type of music: Classic Rock
Favorite band/singer: John Couger Melloncamp, Bryan Adams, The Beatles, The Who, Tom Cochrane, Tom Petty,Kenny Loggins, Micheal Jackson, Eric Claptson, Cream, April Wine, The Band, The Yardbirds, Led Zepplin, Van Halen and many more
Favorite song: Right now: Hurt So Good (John Couger Melloncamp) and Footloose (Kenny Logins
Favorite albumont have one
Favorite book: Anyone by Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Robert Ludlum, Larry Bonds.
Favorite entertainment magazine: Rolling Stone
Favorite Radio Show:The Q 107.1
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Been to the Stratford Festival tons of times.
People You've Met: Pierre McGuire, Nick Kypreos.
Things You have: Steven Stamkos autograph, Nick Foligno Autograph.
Anything You've been credited with: Lifw
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## camperjr

Name: Jesse Wright
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Matt Damon
Favorite director:
Favorite movies: Die Hards, Bournes,The Matrix,The Bucket List
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Action,Sci fi pretty much anything but musical
Favorite TV Show: Pardon the Interuption
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Bon Jovi
Favorite song: Have a nice day
Favorite album: Crush
Favorite book: Playing for Pizza 
Favorite entertainment magazine: The Hockey News
Favorite Radio Show: Prime Time Sports
Concerts or other shows you've been to: 
People You've Met: Ryan Malcalm(not really proud of it), 
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) Jerseys
Anything You've been credited with:
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## KallioWeHardlyKnewYe

Name: Dan
Age: 29
Favorite actor(ess): Edward Norton, Russell Crowe, Christian Bale, Diane Lane, Cate Blanchet
Favorite director: Tarantino (but borderline HATED Death Proof), Kubrick
Favorite movies: Raiders of the Lost Ark, Pulp Fiction - I love so many others, but those are the two that started and revived my love of movies. Soft spot for most gangster movies too.
Favorite types of movies: watch and enjoy all sorts
Favorite TV Show: The Wire, Veronica Mars
Favorite type of music: Rock, but like a lot of other stuff too
Favorite band/singer: Pearl Jam
Favorite song: too many
Favorite album: Vitalogy (Pearl Jam), The Bends (Radiohead), Eric Clapton Unplugged, others...
Favorite book: Catch 22
Favorite entertainment magazine: Entertainment Weekly
Favorite Radio Show: Jim Rome Show
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Ween, Green Day and Weezer multiple times. Cake, Pearl Jam, Tenacious D, Wilco, They Might Be Giants, Fountains of Wayne, Ben Lee, Liz Phair, Blink 182, some others...
People You've Met: several hockey players, some football and basketball players (OSU ties), John Cusack, Gus Van Sant, Ang Lee


----------



## Toadvine

Name: Dave
Age: 24
Favorite actor(ess): Pacino, De Niro, Johnny Depp, Edward Norton
Favorite director: Kubrick, Scorsese, Coppola, Spielberg
Favorite movies: Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas, There Will Be Blood, The Godfather 1 & 2, Casino, Nightmare Before Christmas
Favorite types of movies: No real preference
Favorite TV Show: Simpsons, South Park, Arrested Development, The Wire
Favorite type of music: Rock, Breaks Blues, Electronic, Funk, Jazz, Hiphop
Favorite band/singer: Pink Floyd, Radiohead, Led Zeppelin, Bob Marley
Favorite song: Dogs 
Favorite album: Ok Computer
Favorite book: Hells Angels ( Hunter Thompson)
Favorite Radio Show: Jim Rome 
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Practically Everything
People You've Met: Jesus ..... or maybe that was just an acid trip
Anything You've been credited with: sigh.....one day.......one day


----------



## buddahsmoka1

Favorite actor: Edward Norton

Favorite director: Martin Scorsese

Favorite movies: Resevoir Dogs, American History X, Wonderland, Fight Club, Seven, Taxi Driver

Favorite types of movies: None in particular

Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad

Favorite type of music: Jazz Rock Fusion, Classic Rock

Favorite band/singer: Frank Zappa

Favorite songs: Inca Roads and Florentine Pogen by Frank Zappa

Favorite album: The Wall by Pink Floyd, Let It Bleed by The Rolling Stones

Favorite book: The Brothers Karamazov by Dostoevsky, A Clockword Orange by Burgess and Reminicents of a Cuban Revolutionary War by Guevara

Favorite Radio Show: Little Steven's Underground Garage

Concerts or other shows you've been to: Roger Waters, The Rolling Stones, Dr. John, Los Lonely Boys, Built To Spill, Zappa plays Zappa, Steve Vai, Modest Mouse, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, The Mars Volta, Broken Social Scene, Sam Roberts, The Stills, Jethro Tull, Snoop Dogg/The Game and others


----------



## CutOnDime97

Name: Ron

Age: 16

Favorite actor: Matt Damon, Russel Crowe, Charlton Heston

Favorite director: Martin Scorsese,Quentin Tarantino

Favorite movies: Pulp Fiction, The Departed, I Am Legend, Superbad, Soylent Green

Favorite types of movies: Comedy,Action,Horror

Favorite TV Show: The Simpsons, South Park, Family Guy (seasons 1-3), 

Favorite type of music: Alternative, Punk, ska

Favorite band/singer: 1. Streetlight Manifesto 2. Nirvana 3. Weezer 4. Born Ruffians 5. Offspring

Favorite songs: This Sentence Will Ruin/Save Your Life- Born Ruffians, All Apologies- Nirvana, A Better Place A Better Time- Streetlight Manifesto 

Favorite album: Nevermind- Nirvana

Favorite book: The Kite Runner


Concerts or other shows you've been to: Red Hot Chili Peppers, Blue Oyster Cult, Cartel, Valencia, The Mars Volta, The Gin Blossoms


----------



## DJ Spinoza

Name: Dave
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Peter Sellers
Favorite director: Wes Anderson, Michel Gondry
Favorite movies: Bottle Rocket, Brazil, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Being There
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development, Flight of the Conchords, The Daily Show
Favorite band/singer: Andrew Bird, Sufjan Stevens, Josh Ritter
Favorite song: Wilco - Hummingbird
Favorite album: Andrew Bird - The Mysterious Production of Eggs
Favorite book: The Brothers Karamazov, A Confederacy of Dunces
Favorite entertainment magazine: Paste is ok, The Onion


----------



## xeric716x

Name: eric
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): meg ryan
Favorite director: ......
Favorite movies: aliens, zombie movies
Favorite types of movies: horror, gore
Favorite TV Show: monster quest, ufo files
Favorite type of music: grind, power violence, brit pop, death
Favorite band/singer: alot
Favorite song: there is a light that never goes out - the smiths
Favorite album: napalm death - scum
Favorite book: all but my life
Favorite entertainment magazine: fate
Favorite Radio Show: ....
Concerts or other shows you've been to: too many
People You've Met: alot


----------



## Velociraptor

Name: Mike
Age: 19
Favorite actor(ess): Aaron Eckhart, Christian Bale, Jessica Alba, Kevin Spacey
Favorite director: D.J. Caruso, Christopher Nolan, Sam Mendes, Sacha Baron Cohen
Favorite movies: The Dark Knight, American Beauty, Disturbia, Borat, Die Hard 1-4
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Action, Mystery, Thriller
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development
Favorite type of music: Alternative, Rock, Rap, some roots, British Invasion
Favorite band/singer: Radiohead, Weezer, Foo Fighters, Incubus, Interpol, The Smiths
Favorite song: Black Star - Radiohead, El Scorcho - Weezer, Everlong - Foo Fighters, Anna-Molly - Incubus, PDA - Interpol
Favorite album: The Bends - Radiohead, Kid A - Radiohead, Colour and the Shape - Foo Fighters, Pinkerton - Weezer
Favorite book: Nineteen Eighty-Four - Orwell, Catcher In the Rye - Salinger, Junky - Burroughs, Batman graphic novels
Favorite entertainment magazine: Guitar World
Favorite Radio Show:--
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Radiohead - Montreal (was tonight ), White Stripes, Billy Talent, Our Lady Peace, Joel Plaskett, many more not as big names
People You've Met: I know the entire Hey Rosetta! band, Mom is really good friends with Kelly Rowan (O.C.)


----------



## Amputechture

Name: Steve
Age: 24
Favorite actor(ess): Daniel Day-Lewis
Favorite director: Robert Rodriguez, PT Anderson, Christopher Nolan
Favorite movies: There will be Blood, The Dark Knight, Rad (80's BMX epic!!)
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Depends on my mood, I watch everything really. 
Favorite TV Show: House!!!! 
Favorite type of music: The unprocessed kind
Favorite band/singer: The Mars Volta, At the Drive-in
Favorite song: Far too many to list
Favorite album: Frances the Mute
Favorite book: Perfume, 1984, Choke, On the Road
Favorite entertainment magazine: Dont have one
Favorite Radio Show: 102.1 the edge morning show
Concerts or other shows you've been to: The Mars Volta, System of a Down
People You've Met: I meet people daily
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) I've got nothing worth anything to anyone else but myself.
Anything You've been credited with: Creating the world...but I think that was a joke...


----------



## Super Sniper Cele

Name: Jon
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ress): Adam Sandler
Favorite director: None
Favorite movies: Anything with Adam Sandler, Bad Boys, American Pie trilogy, Wedding Crashers, Liar Liar, Gone In 60 Seconds. 
Favorite types of movies: Action and comedy. 
Favorite TV Show: Friends. ****! 
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Taking Back Sunday
Favorite song: Way too many to pick just one. 
Favorite album: Taking Back Sunday - Louder Now
Favorite book: None
Favorite entertainment magazine: Sports Illustrated
Favorite Radio Show: ESPN
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Not a big concert fan. I've been to Warped Tour once and Hootie And The Blowfish. 
People You've Met: Lots and lots of NHLers. Wayyyy too many to name. The biggest ones are Gretzky, Lemieux, Roy, and Bossy. 
Things You have: Thousands of autographs. The things I value most likely wouldn't be worth much to the average person, however. 
Anything You've been credited with: Nope. 
Fan site you wish to plug: None.


----------



## Charlie Milles*

Name: Corey
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Don Cheadle 
Favorite movies: The Exorcist, United States of Leland & Orgasmo
Favorite types of movies: Every type.
Favorite TV Show: South Park
Favorite type of music: Thrash Metal
Favorite band/singer: Slayer
Favorite song: Blood Red
Favorite album: South of Heaven
Favorite book: Fight Club
Favorite entertainment magazine: The Hockey News
Favorite Radio Show: Mancow's Morning Madhouse
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Shiny Toy Guns, lol...


----------



## SJSharksfan39

Might as well do this even though I'm a bit late.

Name: 
Age: 24
Favorite actor(ess): Christian Bale
Favorite director: Christopher Nolan
Favorite movies: Dark Knight, Iron Man - at least this year.
Favorite types of movies: Scifi, Western
Favorite TV Show: Currently, Heroes
Favorite type of music: Country, Rock, Alternative
Favorite band/singer: Dixie Chicks or Metallica
Favorite song: So many
Favorite album: Taking the Long Way 
Favorite Radio Show: Local Sports Night Show or Fox Sports Radio
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Bridge School Benefit featuring Niel and Peggy Young, Dave Matthews Band, and others
People You've Met: None


----------



## Ultimate*

Out of boredom, I’m game

Name: Ultimate
Age: ageless (22)
Favorite actor(ess): 

Top 3 for both:

Klaus Kinski 
ToshirÃ´ Mifune
Marcello Mastroianni

Maggie Cheung
Wei Wei
Setsuko Hara

Favorite director:

Top 5:

Federico Fellini
Akira Kurosawa
King Hu
Werner Herzog
Stanley Kubrick

Favorite movies: 

A solidified top 5:

_La Dolce Vita_ 
_A Touch of Zen_ 
_Aguirre: The Wrath of God_ 
_Seven Samurai_
_The Seventh Seal_ 

Favorite types of movies: 

Ones that maximize the field of visual art with an esoteric interpretation of the human condition.

Favorite TV show: Fawlty Towers

Favorite type of music: Metal

Favorite band/singer: 

Band: Massacra 
Project: Summoning
Vocalist: John Arch

Favorite song:  

Top 5:

Fates Warning – Epitaph
Therion – The Way
Hellhammer – Triumph of Death
Summoning – Habbanan beneath the Stars
Massacra – Eternal Hate

Favorite album:

Top 5:

Massacra – _Final Holocaust_
Fates Warning – _Awaken the Guardian_
Summoning – _Nightshade Forests_
Summoning – _Minas Morgul_
Sacramentum – _Far Away from the Sun_

Favorite book:

Lao Tzu – _Tao te Ching_
Sun Tzu – _The Art of War_
Plato – _The Republic_

Favorite entertainment magazine:

Any that could be interchanged as toilet paper, an item of abuse, burned for heat or victim of some other banal time passing task.

Favorite radio show:

radio lawl

Concerts or shows you’ve been to:

None worth the time it will take to mention

People you’ve met:

None worth the time it will take to mention

Things you have: 

All things are irrelevant and replaceable.

Anything you’ve been credited with:
Being a genius, prodigy, troll, wasted potential, etc.

Fan site you wish to plug:
None that will get past the censors


----------



## The Korean*

Name: Shawn Ryu

Age: 16

Favorite actor(ess): None 

Favorite director: Stanley Kubrick

Favorite movies: Full Metal Jacket, Apocalypse Now

Favorite types of movies: War movie

Favorite TV Show: Law and Order SVU

Favorite type of music: Anything that I like.

Favorite band/singer: Linkin Park, Jay Z, Dropkick Murphys, Our Lady Peace, Nirvana

Favorite song: Do You Like It- Our Lady Peace

Favorite album: None I do not buy albums.

Favorite book: Fallen Angels by Walter Dean Myer

Favorite entertainment magazine: Sports Illustrated

Favorite Radio Show:Jim Rome Show

Concerts or other shows you've been to: None

People You've Met: Steve Yzerman, Nicklas Lidstrom, Henrik Zetterberg, Pavel Datsyuk, Johan Franzen, Chris Osgood, Chester Bennington, LeBron James, Dwayne Wade, Charles Barkley, Eli Manning, Kurt Warner

Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): Puck signed by Yzerman and Lidstrom, Lidstrom jersey signed by Nik himself

Anything You've been credited with: Being lazy.


----------



## FroshaugFan2

Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Robert Downey Jr./ Bill Murray
Favorite director: Wes Anderson/ Coen Brothers
Favorite movies: The Matrix, Caddyshack, Fargo, The Big Lebowski, The Darjeerling Limited
Favorite types of movies: Anything good
Favorite TV Show: Supernatural, Scrubs, Seinfeld, House, Boston Legal, Freaks and Geeks, How I Met Your Mother
Favorite type of music: Anything good
Favorite band/singer: Ima Robot, Modest Mouse, Atmosphere, Bad Religion 
Favorite song: I Want to Conquer the World


----------



## broncoman20

Age:40
Favorite actor(ess):Hugh Laurie,Will Smith,Kate Beckinsale,Charlize Theron, Zachary Quinto,Jack Black.
Favorite director:
Favorite movies: Blues Brothers,Animal House,Caddyshack.Alien,Aliens,Jaws,Happy Gilmore.
Favorite types of movies: Genrally comedies or comic book adaptations.
Favorite TV Show: House
Favorite type of music: Rock and Roll Baby!!!
Favorite band/singer: Depends on my mood.Lacuna Coil,Queensryche,.38 Special,James Brown,Lenny Kravitz,Foo Fighters among them.
Favorite song:No way I could pick just one.
Favorite album: Operation Mindcrime.
Favorite book: Pet Cemetary
Favorite entertainment magazine: Entertainment Weekly
Favorite Radio Show: Stern
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Three favorites - Living color and Kings X , Queensryche , Aerosmith and Joan Jett.
People You've Met: None of the best ones are famous - except for Eddie Guerrero RIP.
Things You have: A sunny disposition.
Anything You've been credited with: 
Fan site you wish to plug:
__________________


----------



## donkshow

Age: 21
Favorite actor: Sean Connery, Edward Norton, Denzel Washington, Brad Pitt
Favorite actress: Jennifer Aniston  I don't really have one
Favorite movies: Memento, Shawshank Redemption, Rounders, than there are too many comedies to mention. 
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Drama, Thriller
Favorite TV Show: The Office, LOST, Prison Break, Seinfeld
Favorite type of music: Rock, but I like anything but screamo
Favorite band/singer: Pink Floyd, The Beatles, Neil Young
Favorite song: Shine On You Crazy Diamond
Favorite album: Wish You Were Here, Dark Side of the Moon, Abbey Road, After the Gold Rush, Zuma
Favorite book: I don't read really, so probably Nick Mason's Pink Floyd biography "Inside Out - A Person History of Pink Floyd" or One of A Kind: The Stu Ungar Story
Favorite entertainment magazine: Anything Hockey Related
Favorite Radio Show: No idea. Q107 morning show.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Roger Waters, AC/DC, Velvet Revolver


----------



## HFPM

Name: Matt
Age: 17
Favorite actor(ress): N/A
Favorite director: N/A
Favorite movies: pass
Favorite types of movies: pass
Favorite TV Show: Dexter
Favorite type of music: Metaaaalllllll
Favorite band/singer: Rob Halford
Favorite song: Painkiller
Favorite album: Ride the Lightning
Favorite book: no ready books
Favorite entertainment magazine: Magazines suck
Favorite Radio Show: Radio sucks
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Nickelback (I was 13 and it was my birthday ), going to Bodom/Lamb of God in April
People You've Met: I met Ethan Moreau when I got his autograph for all of 10 seconds.
Things You have: Nothing of value
Anything You've been credited with: Nothing to see here
Fan site you wish to plug: ********.com (AHAHAHAH GOTTA LOVE THIS SITE BLOCKING ANY EXTERNAL URL)


----------



## Stacy

*Name:* Stacy
*Age:* 24
*Country:* England (South Derby) & America (California)
*Favorite actors:* Steve Coogan, Ricky Gervais, Natalie Portman, Simon Pegg, Chevy Chase, Chris Lilley, Bill Murray
*Favorite directors:* Jean-Pierre Jeunet & John Hughes
*Favorite movies:* Shaun of the Dead, Dead Man's Shoes, Heat, AmÃ©lie, The Breakfast Club, Trainspotting
*Favorite types of movies:* Independent & foreign films (French, Indian & British), Mafia movies, 80's comedies
*Favorite TV Shows:* AD, Alan Partridge, Summer Heights High, The Office (US/UK), Curb Your Enthusiasm, ATHF, Cheers
*Favorite type of music:* Brit pop/rock, indie rock, electronic
*Favorite band/singer:* Radiohead, Sigur Ros, The Beatles, Neil Young, David Bowie, Blur
*Favorite songs:* "Don't Panic" Coldplay, "Here Comes the Sun" The Beatles, "Everything in it's Right Place" Radiohead, "From the Ritz to the Rubble" Arctic Monkeys
*Favorite albums:* Amnesiac, Kid A, In Rainbows - Radiohead, Dirty -Sonic Youth, A Hard Day's Night - Beatles, Hissing Fauna, Are You The Destroyer? - Of Montreal
*Favorite Radio Show:* Jason Ellis
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Way too many to ever remember, let alone list.
*People You've Met:* Kim Gordon of Sonic Youth sang half a concert to me eye to eye (I was first row, leaning on the stage) and then got off stage and danced with me.
*Song that best describes your life:* "Hunting Bears" by Radiohead


----------



## Garo

Eh, why not:

Name: Charles
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ress): Yukie Nakama, Choi Min-sik, Tony Leung
Favorite director: Sion Sono, Park Chan-wook
Favorite movies: Ringu, A Tale of Two Sisters, Battle Royale, 2046
Favorite types of movies: Horror, drama
Favorite TV Show: House I guess
Favorite type of music: Goth Metal
Favorite singer: Anneke van Giersbergen. Band would be whatever she's a part of at the moment.
Favorite song: Star-Crossed - Sirenia, Liberty Bell - The Gathering
Favorite album: Souvenirs, Mandylion and Nighttime Birds - The Gathering, An Elixir for Existence - Sirenia, Air - Agua de Annique
Favorite book: Germinal - Ã‰mile Zola and some history books, mostly about wars and politics
Favorite entertainment magazine: Err...
Favorite Radio Show: There was that cool goth station on Winamp. Not sure if it's still there and I don't have the program now anyway.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Cradle of Filth, QBanito facepalm and Pierre Lapointe. Will see Beast in around a week.
People You've Met: QBanito, Elena Dementieva
Things You have: An autograph of both
Anything You've been credited with: Does making movies in high school count?
Fan site you wish to plug: Tempting, but none.


----------



## Clock

Name: Uh, Clock
Age: 27
Favorite actor(ess): Don't really have one - perhaps Daniel Day Lewis?
Favorite director: James Cameron, Ridley Scott, Kubrick, Lynch
Favorite movies: 2001, Alien(s), Requiem for a Dream, Mulholland Drive
Favorite TV Show: Battlestar Galactica, Lost
Favorite band/singer: Pink Floyd, old NIN, Massive Attack, Opeth, Skinny Puppy
Favorite song: Yikes... too many.
Favorite album: The Downward Spiral, Blackwater Park, Wish You Were Here
Favorite book: Too many again.
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't really read any, I stick to the intarnets.


----------



## RussianShark

Name: Andre
Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess):

Top 3 for both:

Mos Def
Faizon Love
Morgan Freeman

Angelina Jolie
Jessica Biel
Jennifer Anniston

Favorite movies:

top 5:
Harold and Kumar go to White Castle
Be Kind Rewind
16 Blocks
Borat
How to Draw a Bunny

Favorite types of movies: Comedy

Favorite TV show: Rob & Big

Favorite type of music: Hip hop, specifically hyphy from Oakland and Brooklyn Hip Hop 

Favorite rappers:

Top 5:
Mos Def
Talib Kweli
Mac Dre
Mistah F.A.B.
the underground rappers of Oakland

Favorite song:

Top 5:

Mathematics - Mos Def
Listen!!! - Talib Kweli
That's Wusup - Mac Dre
Dem Cars - Mistah F.A.B.
A-YO - Method Man & Redman Feat. Saukrates

Favorite album:

Top 5:

Black on Both Sides - Mos Def
Eardrum - Talib Kweli
Thizzelle Washington - Mac Dre
Da Baydestrian - Mistah F.A.B.
Mos Def & Talib Kweli are Blackstar - Blackstar

Favorite book: Paper Chasers by Mark Anthony

Favorite entertainment magazine: ESPN the Mag

Favorite radio show: The T-man show on 94.9 Wild

Concerts or shows you’ve been to:
Mos Def in San Francisco
Eminem, 50 Cent, and Dr. Dre in San Jose
Lola Ray in San Francisco
NaS, Talib Kweli, the Roots in Mountain View
Keak da Sneak, Mistah F.A.B., and The Pack in Oakland
Some clubs in Oakland have good rappers

People you’ve met:
Larry King
Rasaq (Chamillionaire's younger brother)
Marc-Edouard Vlasic
Jonathan Cheechoo
Condi Rice
Talib Kweli (I showed him some of my raps)

Things you have: A Life and talent

Anything you’ve been credited with:
Being a genius, prodigy, ****, loyal, opportunity taker, hustler, all-star,

Fan site you wish to plug: http://www.last.fm/tag/Hyphy


----------



## Burner Account

Name: Kyle
Age: 17
Favorite actor(ess): Edward Norton, Seth Rogen, Tom Cruise, Renee Zellweger, Kate Beckinsale, Michelle Rodriguez
Favorite director: Scorsese
Favorite movies: Fight Club, Casino, Inside Man, The Hangover, No Country for Old Men
Favorite types of movies: Movies that **** with your head
Favorite TV Show: Sportscenter
Favorite type of music: Alternative/Rock/Rap
Favorite band/singer: Billy Talent, Wu-Tang Clan
Favorite song: 
Favorite album: Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory. Got it when I was in the fourth grade, and to this day I can still listen to it top to bottom.
Favorite book: Lord of the Flies
Favorite entertainment magazine: Rolling Stone
Favorite Radio Show: Anything on The Fan 660
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Going to my first this sunday (Billy Talent/Rise Against/Rancid)
People You've Met: Nobody famous
Things You have: Program from Marty Brodeur's 552nd win
Anything You've been credited with: Nah
Fan site you wish to plug: ???


----------



## The Grinder

Name: Matt
Age:22
Favorite actor(ess): Clint Eastwood, Harrison Ford, Lee Can Cleef, Eli Wallach, Timothy Olyphant, Leo Dicaprio, Robert Downey Jr. Brad Pitt, Bruce Willis
Favorite director: Speilberg, George Lucas 
Favorite movies: Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, Back to the Future, Alien, Aliens, The Good the Bad and the Ugly, Heat, LOTR, Die Hard trilogy, Master and Commander, The Usual Suspects, Se7en, Zodiac, Munich, Close Encounters of the Third Kind 
Favorite types of movies: Every type of movie can be great if well made
Favorite TV Show: The Wire, The Sopranos, Big Love, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Seinfeld, Lost, Mad Men, Deadwood 
Favorite type of music: Classic Rock
Favorite band/singer: The Doors
Favorite song: When the Music's Over- The Doors 
Favorite album: Dark Side of the Moon, Abbey Road- The Beatles, The Doors by The Doors 
Favorite book: The Lord of the Rings 
Favorite Radio Show: The Howard Stern Show
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Bruce Springsteen, Green Day, Jimmy Eat World, Rage Against the Machine, Public Enemy, Weezer, Foo Fighters, Mos Def, Red Hott Chilli Peppers, Queens of the Stoneage, Wu Tang Clan
People You've Met: Don Vito from Jackass, Ashy Larry from the Chappelle Show, DJ Unk the rapper, Jim Jones, Ken Daneyko at the local diner 
Things You have: Personalized autograph from the entire DC United Soccer team when they won 2 strait championships. Customized lightsaber

Anybody here who chose The Wire as favorite tv show, You rule!!!


----------



## teflonsteve

Name: Steve
Age: 25
Favorite actor(ess): don't have one
Favorite director: Martin Scorcese
Favorite movies: The Departed, Goodfellas, Dumb and Dumber
Favorite types of movies: Mobster/Comedy
Favorite TV Show: The Simpsons
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Pearl Jam
Favorite song: Pearl Jam - In Hiding
Favorite album: The Who - Who's Next
Favorite book: Animal Farm
Favorite entertainment magazine: Rolling Stone
Favorite Radio Show: Opie and Anthony
Concerts or other shows you've been toearl Jam, Iron Maiden, Tragically Hip.


----------



## The Lunatic Fridge

Name: Aleks
Age: 18
Favorite actor: Hugh Laurie,John C. McGinley,Jim Carey,Will Freidle,Christopher Lambert
Favorite Actress: Chirsty Carlson Romano,Holly Marie Combs
Favorite director: Michael Bay
Favorite movies: Mortal Kombat(1990),The Cutting Edge 2,Ace Ventura
Favorite types of movies: Comedy/Horror
Favorite TV Show: House,Scrubs,Daily Show,Colbert Report,KP
Favorite type of music: Rock/alternative/R&B/HipHop/Metal
Favorite band/singer: Linkin Park / Christy Carlson Romano
Favorite song: Immortal - Adema
Favorite album: Meteora ( Linkin Park )
Favorite book: The Game Of Hockey
Favorite entertainment magazine: Riiiiiiiight 
Favorite Radio Show: None 
Concerts or other shows you've been to: The Fray/AAR/Linkin Park
People You've Met: Chris Drury
Things You have: Drury autograph? lol
Anything You've been credited with: Creating a show(2011)
Fan site you wish to plug: www.owned.com (you've been warned)


----------



## Garbage Goal

*Name:* Nathan 
*Age:* 18
*Favorite actor(ess):* Kate Beckinsale, Ed Norton, Brad Pitt, Leonardo DiCaprio, Robert Downey Jr., Ben Stiller, Vera Farmiga, Peter Sarsgaard, Halle Barry
*Favorite director:* Neil Blomkamp, Farrelly brothers, Ben Stiller.
*Favorite movies:* Collateral, The Dark Knight, The Heartbreak Kid, Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back, Tropic Thunder, Casino Royale, LOTR: Return of the King, Fight Club, Se7en, Animal House, Memento, Rounders
*Favorite types of movies:* I'm pretty flexible. I like comedies are superhero movies best though. 
*Favorite TV Show:* South Park, Burn Notice, Colbert Report, Daily Show.
*Favorite type of music:*Flexible. Alternative and rock n' roll are my favorites though. 
*Favorite band/singer:* Coldplay.
*Favorite song:* Too hard to say a favorite. Viva La Vida, Violet Hill, and Lost are some of my favorite Coldplay songs.
*Favorite album:* I haven't really paid attention to albums. Only one I've ever bought that I've loved is Viva La Vida.
*Favorite book:* Stopped reading a long time ago. Favorite book that I read in school was Animal Farm.
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* Don't read magazines.
*Favorite Radio Show:* Preston and Steve on WMMR. It's a local program for Philly and it's suburbs.
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* None.
*People You've Met:* No one of importance. McNabb (Eagles' QB) has been seen at local SaladWorks near here frequently.
*Things You have:* Uh...nothing that I know of. I've got some stuff, but I don't know if it's worth anything of value. 
*Anything You've been credited with:* ...went 72 kills and 1 death on Halo for the PC?
*Fan site you wish to plug:* None.


----------



## LeafErikson

Name: Patrick
Age: 27
Favorite actor: Anthony Hopkins, Brad Pitt, Daniel Day-Lewis, Al Pacino, Leonardo DiCaprio, Nathan Fillion, Micheal Hogan, Edward James Almos.
Favorite Actress: Renee Zelwegger, Sigourney Weaver
Favorite director: Steven Spielberg, Martin Scorsese
Favorite movies: Silence of the Lambs, The Shawshank Redemption, Murder in the First, Star Wars Ep. 1-6, The Lord of the Rings.
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Horror, Sci Fi and, Suspense/Thriller.
Favorite TV Show: BSG, Lost, Firefly
Favorite type of music: Rock, Electronica
Favorite band/singer:Led Zeppelin, Radiohead, Metallica, Alic in Chains
Favorite song: One-Metallica
Favorite album: In Rainbows-Radiohead
Favorite book: The Hobbit
Favorite entertainment magazine: ...
Favorite Radio Show: The history of modern rock with Alan Cross.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Tool, Pearl Jam, The Tragically Hip, I mother Earth, Our Lady Peace, Smashing Pumpkins
People You've Met: Paul Henderson
Things You have: Integrity...
Anything You've been credited with: nothing
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## Porn*

Name:Oren
Age:28
Favorite actor(ess):Adam Sandler, Seth Rogen, Kenny Hotz, Sam Jackson, Johnny Depp, natalie Portman, Katherine Heigl
Favorite director: Aronofsky, Tarentino
Favorite movies: Whoa... way too many... clockwork orange, requiem for a dream, pi, rocky horror picture show, fubar, etc... etc...
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre): Anything good!!! i'm not overly picky about types....
Favorite TV Show: Dexter, Hells Kitchen
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Incubus, Kiss, Rush, The Misfits, RHCP, The Roots
Favorite song:What a wonderful world - Louis Armstrong
Favorite album:Sgt. Peppers - Beatles
Favorite book:IT - Stephen King OR The Tao of Poo/The Te of Piglet
Favorite entertainment magazine: ??? don't read mags.
Favorite Radio Show: dean blundell 102.1 am
Concerts or other shows you've been to: too many to list...
People You've Met: quite a few, on a daily basis 
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)


----------



## BigT2002

Guess I've been posting enough in here to warrant doing this finally  

Name: Tony
Age: 25
Favorite actor(ess): Tom Hanks, Bill Murray, Jennifer Aniston, Morgan Freeman, Kate Beckinsale, Tony Jaa
Favorite director: Chris Nolan
Favorite movies: Blackhawk Down, Gladiator, Underworld 2 
Favorite types of movies: Action, Drama, Comedy the most
Favorite TV Show: South Park, Biggest Loser top that
Favorite type of music: Rock and Rap
Favorite band/singer: Lots to list
Favorite song: Everlong
Favorite album: Darkside of the Moon
Favorite book: Dangerclose and Lone Survivor
Favorite entertainment magazine: won't touch them
Favorite Radio Show: KQRS Morning Show in Minneapolis, MN
Concerts or other shows you've been to: far too many to list
People You've Met: far too many to list, but getting a hug from Jessica Simpson tops the dreams chart


----------



## Charlie Milles*

Name: Cory
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ess): Don Cheadle; Angelina Jolie 
Favorite director: Steven Soderbergh
Favorite movies: American History X; The Exorcist; United States of Leland; The Big Lebowski
Favorite types of movies: Psychological thriller; Drama; Comedy; Horror
Favorite TV Show: The Office
Favorite type of music: Hard Rock
Favorite band/singer: Queens of the Stone Age/Josh Homme
Favorite song: Everlong by The Foo Fighters
Favorite album: South of Heaven by Slayer
Favorite book: 1984 by George Orwell
Favorite entertainment magazine: Playboy?
Favorite Radio Show: Mancow's Morning Madhouse
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Shiny Toy Guns, KISS, Lamb of God, Flogging Molly, Gwar
Fan site you wish to plug: www.opiumofthepeople.net


----------



## Coldplay

*Name:* Steve
*Age: *18
*Favorite actor(ess)*: Leonardo DiCaprio, Terry O'Quinn
*Favorite director:* Martin Scorsese 
*Favorite movies:* The Departed, Gran Torino, The Matrix Trilogy, District 9, The Sixth Sense, A History Of Violence, Psycho, Finding Nemo, Inglourious Basterds
*Favorite types of movies:* Sci-Fi, Crime, Psychological Thriller, GOOD comedy
*Favorite TV Show:* The best television show of all time...LOST
*Favorite type of music:* Not sure how to qualify my taste. Not exactly rock...modern rock? 
*Favorite band/singer:* Take a guess.  In second place comes Muse, Green Day, Franz Ferdinand...
*Favorite song:* too many Coldplay songs...currently, Starlight (Muse)
*Favorite album:* All Coldplay albums...Black Holes and Revelations (Muse)
*Favorite book:* The Shining by Stephen King...anything by him pretty much, love Harry Potter too (don't laugh, it's awesome). 
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Coldplay, Green Day, Franz, The Police, Muse...
Anything you've been credited with: Being obsessive about almost everything/everyone mentioned here. 
*Fan site you wish to plug:* Lostpedia Forums/Wiki


----------



## BIG

Name: Sam
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ess): Edward Norton
Favorite director: Martin Scorsese 
Favorite movies: Taxi Driver, American History X, Shawshank Redemption, Silence of the Lambs
Favorite types of movies: Thriller, Comedy
Favorite TV Show: South Park, Breaking Bad
Favorite type of music: Blues, Rap
Favorite band/singer: The Black Keys, Tribe Called Quest, Nas, Neil Young, Morcheeba, Gorillaz
Favorite song: I Want You So Bad (She's so Heavy) - The Beatles
Favorite album: Slim Shady LP, Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers), Abby Road 
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Red Hot Chili Peppers, Sam Roberts, Foo Fighters, Modest Mouse, The Strokes, Queens of the Stone Age, Jerry Seinfeld, Ben Harper
People You've Met: Joan Rivers, Cameron Diaz, Trevor Linden, the Sedins, Burrows, Bieksa, Alain Vigneault


----------



## LightningStrikes

*Name:* Marcel
*Age:* 24
*Favorite actor(ess):* Robert De Niro
*Favorite director:* Martin Scorsese
*Favorite movies:* Taxi Driver, Goodfellas, The Departed, The Big Lebowski, Planet Terror
*Favorite types of movies:* Thriller, Drama, Action
*Favorite TV Show:* Family Guy, Lost, Breaking Bad, Californication, Two and a Half Men, The King of Queens 
*Favorite type of music:* Classic Rock, 80's, Electro, Dubstep, Rap
*Favorite band/singer:* Billy Idol, Bruce Springsteen, Depeche Mode, Muse, Rammstein, Queen, Dust Brothers, Hubsmoke, Automatikk, Deichkind, Method Man, Snaga, The Game
*Favorite song:* Black - Wonderful Life
*Favorite album:* Sepultura - Chaos AD
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* I've been to a lot of festivals and concerts... noteworthy acts were: Metallica, Muse, Sepultura, Rammstein, Slipknot, Cypress Hill, Jay-Z, Limp Bizkit, Prodigy, Pendulum...


----------



## Dugray

Name: Alex 
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Ben Foster, Woody Harrelson, Zooey Deschanel
Favorite director: Guillermo del Toro
Favorite movies: Up, How to Train Your Dragon, What Dreams May Come, La Vita E Bella
Favorite TV Show: Hockey Night in Canada
Favorite type of music: Melodic Death Metal
Favorite band/singer: In Flames, All That Remains, Dream Theater, Tool
Favorite song: Right in Two by Tool
Favorite album: Strange Birds by David Usher (random, I know)
Favorite book: Running with the Demon by Terry Brooks
Concerts or other shows you've been to: In Flames x2 (once with Killswitch Engage, once with All That Remains and 36 Crazyfists), Disturbed, Tool
Fan site you wish to plug: www.digitalpimponline.com www.giantitp.com


----------



## Pulp Fiction

Name: Ethan
Age: 15
Favorite actor(ess): Will Smith, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Maggie Gyllenhaal, Zach Galifianakis, Robert Downey Jr., Robert Duval, Billy Bob Thornton
Favorite director: Billy Bob Thornton, Gabrielle Muccino, Christopher Nolan
Favorite movies: Pursuit of Happyness, The Dark Knight, Slumdog Millionaire, The Hangover, The Usual Suspects, Sling Blade, The Shawshank Redemption, Inglorious Basterds, Millions
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Don't really have one
Favorite TV Show: Prison Break, The Good Wife... and I'm forgetting one... 
Favorite type of music: Indie
Favorite band/singer: The National, Mat Kearney, Ingrid Michaelson, Greg Laswell, Green Day, Coldplay
Favorite song: Right now? Probably Let it Ride - Greg Laswell or Mistaken for Strangers - The National
Favorite album: High Violet - The National or American Idiot - Green Day
Favorite book: I simply cannot answer that question, way to many answers
Favorite entertainment magazine: Does ESPN The Magazine or Sports Illustrated count? 
Favorite Radio Show: Whatever the XM NHL Station is.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: The National, Mat Kearney, Ingrid Michaelson, Coldplay, Travis, Mark Knopfler, Sheryl Crow
People You've Met: Greg Laswell... Well, my Dad met him. Tyler Seguin, Steven Stamkos... Probably forgetting somebody.
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) Lots of autographs, namely Steve Stamkos, Tyler Seguin, Wayne Gretzky, Tie Domi, Adam Wainwright.
Anything You've been credited with:
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## PerpetualTankYear

Name: Tyler
Age: I only have 10 fingers...
Favorite actor(ess): Victoria Justice  Shes almost 18
Favorite director: Maybe it's MEL GIBSON!
Favorite movies: All jokes aside, I love the Toy Story series.
Favorite types of movies: Commedy.
Favorite TV Show: South Park
Favorite type of music: Hard Rock.
Favorite band/singer: AFI 
Favorite song: PaPa Roach- Forever and You're gonna go far, Kid- The Offspring
Favorite album: AFI- The Art of Drowning
Favorite book: Lemme think....
Favorite entertainment magazine: Does SI count?
Favorite Radio Show: LoveLine with Dr. Drew and Psyco Mike!
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Not alot...
People You've Met: Lot's of athleats!
Things You have: Lots of autographs.. Err a CSA doller? 
Anything You've been credited with: Biggest D-bag in High School
Fan site you wish to plug: I would say HF, but...


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

Name: Aittokallio
Age: 19
Favorite actor(ess): Matt Damon
Favorite director: Tim Burton
Favorite movies: Miracle, Inception, Last Samurai, Patriot, Gladiator, anything with a good battle
Favorite types of movies: Horror, military/history, anything but sci-fi really... 
Favorite TV Show: Jersey Shore
Favorite type of music: Hardstyle, Jumpstyle, Hard Trance, Dubstep, "hip hop"
Favorite band/singer: Headhunterz or TI or Eminem or Lil Wayne... Depends
Favorite song: Immeasurably by Donkey Rollers [[if you listen to it turn your volume/bass up]]
Favorite album: Album?
Favorite book: Thunder and Lightning by Phil Esposito
Favorite entertainment magazine: THN? 
Favorite Radio Show: Opie and Anthony FTW!
Concerts or other shows you've been to: The Who... 
People You've Met: Becka from The Colony [[my cousin]]
Things You have: tons of autographed sports memorabilia.
Anything You've been credited with: ???
Fan site you wish to plug: HFBoards.com


----------



## Blackhawkswincup

Name: Matt
Age: 25
Favorite actor(ess): Kurt Russell , Linnea Quigley
Favorite director: George Romero
Favorite movies: Dawn of the Dead , Return of the Living Dead , True Lies
Favorite types of movies: Horror/Scifi (especially Zombie movies) and comedies
Favorite TV Show: Currently = Pysch ,,, Alltime = OZ
Favorite type of music: Oldies/Motown
Favorite band/singer: Pearl Jam
Favorite song: Surfin Dead (by The Cramps)
Favorite album: Ten by Pearl Jam
Favorite book: Red Storm Rising by Tom Clancy
Favorite entertainment magazine: Dont read entertainment mags 
Favorite Radio Show: Local sports shows
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Q101 Jamboree 2001 (Might have been 2000) , A limpbizkit/Eminem/Exzbit and someone else concert
People You've Met: Bob Probert and Keith Carney
Things You have: Nothing really
Anything You've been credited with: Being the worst Hawks fan on HF


----------



## third man in

Name: Eric
Age: 31
Favorite actor(ess): Ed Norton, John C. Reilly, 
Favorite director: Tim Burton, Alfred Hitchcock 
Favorite movies: The Warriors, Army of Darkness, Slapshot,True Romance , Stepbrothers, Mallrats
Favorite types of movies: Comedies and Drama
Favorite TV Show: Futurama, Tosh.O, It's Always Sunny, the Wire, King of the Hill, Simpsons
Favorite type of music: Metal, Punk rock, Ska, Soul, Alternative 
Favorite band/singer: Metallica, Iron Maiden, Motorhead, Sublime, 311, Desmond Dekker, Social Distortion, Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, In Flames, 
Favorite song: can't pick just one 
Favorite album: can't pick just one
Favorite book: Fear and Loathing, The Catcher in the Rye
Favorite entertainment magazine: none 
Favorite Radio Show: none
Concerts or other shows: Wow way to many to list
People You've Met: Dave Grohl, Lemmy Kilmister, Lee "scatch" Perry, HR, lots of punk bands, Nicklas Backstrom, Neil Armstrong


----------



## Fidel Astro

*Name*: Sam
*Age*: 27
*Favorite actor(ess): *Clint Eastwood, Robert DeNiro, Bruce Lee 
*Favorite director*: Terry Gilliam, Martin Scorsese, Shaw Brothers, Sergio Leone.
*Favorite movies*: Heavy interest in mob movies (Godfather flicks, Goodfellas, Casino, etc.), spaghetti westerns (The Dollars Trilogy), Hong Kong kung fu movies (particularly Bruce Lee's entire catalogue, but I'm a sucker for low-budget chop-socky stuff like "Crippled Masters" as well), and I have a particular love for certain 1970s Jamaican films like "Rockers" and "the Harder They Come".
*Favorite types of movies*: I guess I answered that above.
*Favorite TV Show:* The Newsroom, the Office (UK), Fawlty Towers, Monty Python's Flying Circus, Jeopardy, Battlestar Galactica, Chappelle's Show, Mad Men.
*Favorite type of music:* A wide variety, but I'm very specific. I'm one of those extreme record nerds with walls full of vinyl, CDs and cassettes (still haven't really gotten into the whole MP3 craze). I have a particular obsession with reggae - primarily the late-70s/early-80s deejay/early dancehall era, although I have a strong interest in the roots, dub, dancehall, ska, rocksteady and digital eras as well. I also have a massive collection of early-90s hip-hop tapes -- everything from NWA to Public Enemy to Geto Boys -- although my interests, rap-wise, are heavily Wu-Tang-related. I'm also heavily into avant-garde/free jazz, particularly the work of John Coltrane (his records on Impulse in particular), Ornette Coleman, Sun Ra and Archie Shepp. I grew up in the 90s, so grunge still plays a large role in my listening, with particular interest in Soundgarden, Green River, Mudhoney, Nirvana, etc.) I'm fascinated by country-gospel (although I'm not religious myself), and artists like the Louvin Brothers get regular rotation at my house. 1980s hardcore, especially Bad Brains, is another favourite. Finally (although there's a lot more I could talk about), I'm a great aficionado of soul music, with Stax and other Southern labels getting the edge in my books over Motown.
*Favorite band/singer*: It's hard to say. I'd have to narrow the list down from about 100.
*Favorite song:* "Hold On, I'm Coming" by Sam and Dave.
*Favorite album:* probably "Frances the Mute" by the Mars Volta, which is a lot more contemporary than most of the music I listen to, but something I love more and more whenever I hear it. Coltrane's "A Love Supreme" would also top my list, as would the soundtrack to "The Harder They Come."
*Favorite book:* "The Martian Chronicles" by Ray Bradbury, followed closely by "Dune" by Frank Herbert, "Sweet Soul Music" by Peter Guralnick, and all the rest (like the Guralnick book) are non-fiction music biographies/histories.
*Favorite entertainment magazine*: Exclaim!
*Favorite Radio Show*: 101.5 UMFM or 95.9 CKUW.
*Concerts or other shows you've been to*: Hundreds. Most notable, I guess, would include Neil Young (twice), Pink Floyd, Roger Waters (independent of Floyd), Pearl Jam, Tool, Mikey Dread, the (post-Bob Marley, obviously) Wailers, Jimmy Cliff, Burning Spear, Sugar Minott, Willi Williams, Toots and the Maytals, GZA, etc. I've played in bands since 1995, so I've literally been to hundreds and hundreds of smaller shows.
*People You've Met*: Famous people? I guess Mikey Dread and Willi Williams. Oh, and Dale Hawerchuk.
*Things You have*: A ridiculous amount of records.


----------



## HardcoreHab

Name: Jay
Age: 31
Favorite actor(ess): N/A
Favorite director: Was David Fincher, Moving towards Christopher Nolan.
Favorite movies: Se7en, Reservoir Dogs, American Psycho, The Usual Suspects
Favorite types of movies: Thrillers
Favorite TV Show: Sons of Anarchy, Breaking Bad, Dexter
Favorite type of music: Alternative Rock
Favorite band/singer: Nine Inch Nails
Favorite song: Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small Town, Pearl Jam
Favorite album: In Utero, Nirvana or Downward Spiral, Nine Inch Nails
Favorite book: Don't really have a favourite. 
Favorite entertainment magazine: Entertainment Weekly
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Nine Inch Nails, Marilyn Manson, A Perfect Circle
People You've Met: Your mom. Lol. Nobody of any real importance. I put Rob Baker of The Tragically Hip on a roller coaster when I worked at amusement park as a teenager. 
Things You have: Career, Family and House. All I need I guess.
Anything You've been credited with: Nothing great.


----------



## Hale The Villain

*Name:* Sean
*Age:* 19
*Favorite actor(ess):* Tom Cruise
*Favorite director:* Christopher Nolan
*Favorite movies:* Anchorman, Titanic, Inception, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Dinner for Schmucks, LOTR Series
*Favorite types of movies:* Thrillers
*Favorite TV Show:* South Park, Family Guy, Trailer Park Boys, The Office, Two and a Half Men
*Favorite type of music:* Anything but Rap, Hip Hop, Pop etc....
*Favorite band/singer:* Hail the Villain, KoRn, Metallica, 
*Favorite song:* Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria, Nothing Else Matters - Metallica, Queen - Flash Gordon Theme Song
*Favorite album:* Not one for albums or CDs for that matter
*Favorite book:* I liked the Deltora series when I was a kid 
*Favorite entertainment magazine:* Please no god please no.
*Favorite Radio Show:* N/A
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* KoRn, Green Day, Doc Walker
*People You've Met:* Dany Heatley (before the trade request ), Shea Weber
*Things You have:* Material possessions are for fools.
*Anything You've been credited with:* Creation of the human race......and it's extinction


----------



## Beats By CoRD

Name: Chad
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): Vince Vaughn
Favorite director: Quentin Tarantino, Scorcese, Rodriguez
Favorite movies: Goodfellas, Stepbrothers, 40 yr old virgin, Anchorman, Pulp Fiction
Favorite types of movies: Comedies, Gangster flicks
Favorite TV Show: Kenny vs Spenny
Favorite type of music: Underground hip-hop
Favorite band/singer: TOOL
Favorite song: Stairway to Heaven (Zepp)
Favorite album: Waking the Fallen
Favorite book: Ppl read?
Favorite entertainment magazine: L O L
Favorite Radio Show: The Jason Ellis Show... RED DRAGONS!!!!!!
Concerts or other shows you've been to: TOOL, AC/DC, Billy Talent, In Flames x2, Bon Jovi, Nickelback, Obie Trice, All That Remains, Gojira, 
People You've Met: Robyn Regehr and Darren McCarty
Things You have: 08 Lancer GTS, Roland Fantom G8, Yamaha DTXPL, 26" iMac, 250GB 360, 250GB PS3 slim, Blackberry storm
Anything You've been credited with: Musical taste
Fan site you wish to plug: Nope


----------



## Celestial Black

Name: David
Age: 24
Favorite actor(ess): Heath Ledger, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Ben Foster, Zooey and Emily Deschanel, Harrison Ford, Brad Pitt, Johnny Depp, Milla Jovovich, Michelle Rodriguez.
Favorite director: George Romero, Quentin Tarantino
Favorite movies: Blade Runner
Favorite types of movies: I am a huge fan of horror movies.
Favorite TV Show: Californication, Battlestar Galactica
Favorite type of music: Rock/Alternative Rock
Favorite band/singer: Slipknot, Interpol, CocoRosie, The Xx, Brand New
Favorite song: Heartbeats by The Knife
Favorite book: World War Z
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Slipknot (2x), AFI (2x), Brand New, Warp Tour (2x), Eisley, etc
People You've Met: Tons actually. I live in midtown Manhattan, which has tons of celebrities that you just end up bumping into all the time. At this point I'm just used to it.


----------



## ArcataShark

Name: Patrick
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): Gene Hackman, Cathy Bates
Favorite director: Coen Brothers
Favorite movies: Jaws, Pianist, City of God, T2, Shawshank, Brazil, 
Favorite types of movies: Good?
Favorite TV Show: Real Time w/ Bill Maher, Curb, Democracy Now,
Favorite type of music: Classical, Punk, 50s60s70s rock n roll
Favorite band/singer: Nofx, stiff little fingers, lagwagon, Mozart, Back, Mendelson, Wanger, Gwar
Favorite song: ever changing.. Best God in Show
Favorite album: Nashville Skyline
Favorite book: Anything by Dostoyevsky, Jack London, Jim Thompson, Hunter S. Thompson, Palanuick, Howard Zinn, Chompsky, Hemmingway, Pearl S. Buck, Poe, Hawkings, Geogre Orwell, Ray Bradbury, Stephen King, Too many to name
Favorite entertainment magazine: I only get the Economist
Favorite Radio Show: Praire Home Compainion, 60's Beat with Jiving Jonnhy KRVM
Concerts or shows you've been to: Gwar Nofx, Lagwagon, Rancid, Vandals, Sucidal, Michael Bolton, Goldfinger, Ice-T, Any many Classical Preformences. 
People You've Met: In my life I've Loved them all
Things You have: It ALL
Anything You've been credited with: foul odor
Fan site you wish to plug: Znet


----------



## Walnut

Name: Ray
Age: 27
Favorite actor(ess): Leonardo DiCaprio, Paul Newman, Matt Damon, Jason Lee, Morgan Freeman
Favorite director: Kevin Smith
Favorite movies: Clerks, Shawshank Redemption, Jerry Maguire
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Action
Favorite TV Show: Mock the week, QI (British)
Favorite type of music: Rock, Blues & Country
Favorite band/singer: Black Stone Cherry
Favorite song: Rollin' On
Favorite album: The River, Bruce Springsteen. Sloe Gin, Joe Bonamassa. Black Stone Cherry
Favorite book: This is Ozzy, Ozzy Osbournes autobiography
Favorite entertainment magazine: Classic Rock
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Many inc Download Festival (Donington, UK) CMA Festival, BB King, Springsteen, Fleetwood Mac, AC/DC


----------



## Topp Spin

Name: *Ray*
Age: *22*
Favorite actor(ess): *Will Ferrell, Edward Norton *
Favorite director:
Favorite movies: *Borat, Shawshank Redemtion*
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) *Comedy*
Favorite TV Show: *Breaking Bad, Trailer Park Boys*
Favorite type of music: *Older country* 
Favorite band/singer: *Dwight Yoakam, Waylon Jennings, Dire Straits*
Favorite song: *Sultan's of Swing, Honky tonk man, Devil went down to Georgia*
Favorite album: 
Favorite book: 
Favorite entertainment magazine: *Diesel Power*
Favorite Radio Show: *none*
Concerts or other shows you've been to: *Sugar Sammy*
People You've Met: *Hillary Duff, a few canucks players*
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): *Autographed Andy Moog game worn glove*
Anything You've been credited with: *Nope*
Fan site you wish to plug: *none*


----------



## End of Line

Name: Cody
Age: 19
Favorite actor(ess): Matt Damon, Bryan Cranston, Mickey Rourke, Scarlett Johansson
Favorite director: Christopher Nolan
Favorite movies: Pulp Fiction, Casino, The Bourne Series, Star Wars, Back to the Future, and LOTR.
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Suspense
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld and Breaking Bad
Favorite type of music: All kinds
Favorite band/singer: Metallica
Favorite song: The XX-Intro, Lunatic Fringe, and Whiskey in the Jar
Favorite album: Metallica's Black Album
Favorite book: Red Badge of Courage
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: WNCI or The Blitz
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Journey, Kiss, The Black Keys, ZZ Top, Metallica.
People You've Met: James Hetfield 
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)
Anything You've been credited with: none.
Fan site you wish to plug: N/A


----------



## Madness71

....


----------



## Grave

Name:Gregory
Age:24
Favorite actor(ess):Christian Bale, Liam Neeson, Kate Beckinsale, Zooey Deschanel
Favorite director:Kubrik, Nolan..
Favorite movies:American Psycho, A Clockwork Orange, Equilibrium, Ghost World, Factory Girl...(random choices have about a million)
Favorite types of movies: Horror, Comedy, Drama, Romance, War
Favorite TV Show: The Office, Rome, TrueBlood.
Favorite type of music:Black Metal, Misc forms of Metal, Folk & Indie
Favorite band/singer:Graveland, Nuetral Milk Hotel, The Antlers, Ancient, Burzum, Andrew Jackson Jihad, Blind Guardian..
Favorite song:Right now I have Sonata Arctica - Power of one stuck in my head.
Favorite album:The Celtic Winter, Hospice, Hvis Lyset Tar Oss, Blood Fire Death.
Favorite book:Tolkien, Bronte, Palahniuk, Nietzsche
Favorite entertainment magazine:Metal Hammer & Game Informer
Favorite Radio Show: dudes on hockey (kinda counts)
Concerts or other shows you've been to:A lot.
People You've Met:Any band that's been @ Wacken + MJK
Things You have:Vigier Marilyn 
Anything You've been credited with: Self-Educated Coding Skill0rz.
Fan site you wish to plug:http://dudesonhockey.com/


----------



## Corey Perry*

Name: Joey
Age: 14
Favorite actor(ess): Mark Wahlberg, Matt Damon, Leo DiCaprio, Will Ferrell
Favorite director: Lucas, Zemeckis, Speilberg
Favorite movies: Star Wars original trilogy, Forrest Gump, Cast Away, Anchorman, Idiocracy, Some Disney movies
Favorite types of movies: Comedies, Dramas, Sci-Fi
Favorite TV Show: It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Modern Family, Seinfeld, American Dad, etc.
Favorite type of music: Rock, Metal, Alternative
Favorite band/singer: Foo Fighters, Metallica, Opeth, Children of Bodom, Incubus, Depeche Mode, Queen, Avenged Sevenfold.
Favorite song: One- Metallica
Favorite album: Metallica- Metallica (black album)
Favorite book: Don't read
Favorite entertainment magazine: Sports Illustrated? ...sports is entertainment too.
Favorite Radio Show: Loveline, Sports ones
Concerts or other shows you've been to: none
People You've Met: I don't know


----------



## Porn*

Name: porn*
Age: 30
Favorite actor(ess): benicio del toro, natalie portman, denzel washington, christian bale
Favorite director: darren aronofsky, christopher nolan
Favorite movies: requiem for a dream, rocky horror picture show, a clockwork orange, papillion (limit myself to 4)
Favorite types of movies: horror, stoner comedy, documentary
Favorite TV Show: dexter, hockey night in canada, the shield, kenny vs spenny, robot chicken
Favorite type of music: rock, classic rock, alternative
Favorite band/singer: incubus, rush, kiss, the misfits, led zeppelin
Favorite song: what a wonderful world - louis armstrong
Favorite album: rush - 2112
Favorite book: American Psycho or Maus
Favorite entertainment magazine: don't read mags
Favorite Radio Show: Ricky gervais or dean blundell
Concerts or other shows you've been to: 
--> Incubus 5 times
--> Rush 7 times
--> summersault 2000
--> Misfits
--> white stripes 3 times
--> Virgin Festival 2 times
--> The Roots 2 times
--> Area 1 Festival (moby, outkast, incubus, the roots)
--> edge fest 3 times
--> some random metal stuff
--> our lady peace 3 times


----------



## ClassLessCoyote

Name: AP
Age: 30 something
Favorite Actor: Tom Hanks
Favorite Singer/Musician: Billy Joel
Favorite Movies: Full Metal Jacket, Big, Pursuit of Happyness, Slap Shot, Green Mile, Forrest Gump
Favorite TV shows: Nash Bridges, All in the Family, Good Times, Three's Company, Full House, In Living Color.
Favorite Game Shows: Deal or No Deal, Wheel of Fourtine, Greed, The Price is Right, Family Feud, Tic Tac Dough, Lets Make a deal, Card Sharks, Jokers Wild.
Favorite Cartoons: Smurfs, Alvin and the Chipmunks, Family Guy, South Park.
Favorite Comediens: George Carlin, Jeff Foxworthy, Andrew Dice Clay, Robin Willams, Jay Leno.
Never been to any music concerts.
Seen Jeff Foxworthy do stand up live at a county fair in the 90's.
Met Tom Hanks as a little boy growing up in NY while on the set of the movie big at FAO Schwarz.


----------



## Unholy

Name: David
Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): Matt Damon, Bruce Willis, Mark Wahlberg, Tom Cruise, Jim Carrey
Favorite director: Francis Ford Coppola, Lucas, Speilberg, J. J. Abrams
Favorite movies: Die Hard, The Bourne Trilogy, The Outsiders, The Departed
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Action
Favorite TV Show: South Park, Seinfeld, Big Bang Theory
Favorite type of music: Metal, Rock, Techno, Dance etc.
Favorite band/singer: Avenged Sevenfold/Matt Sanders, System Of A Down, Haste The Day (old), Green Day/Billie Joe Armstrong
Favorite song: Unholy Confessions, Burn It Down
Favorite album: Waking The Fallen
Favorite book: The Outsiders, Rumble Fish, Tex, That Was Then This Is Now
Favorite entertainment magazine: Game Informer
Favorite Radio Show: Anything Hockey
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Avenged Sevenfold (12x), Trivium (1), Lamb Of God (2x), System Of A Down (1), Green Day (1), Atreyu (4x), Bullet For My Valentine (3x), Armin Van Buuren (1), Above & Beyond (1), Children Of Bodom (1), many many more..
People You've Met: Avenged Sevenfold, Bam Margera, Wee man, Dragonforce, Bullet For My Valentine, Haste The Day, Still Remains, All That Remains, many more..


----------



## TheMurdocktor

Name: Brett
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Matt Damon, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Bradley Cooper, Scarlett Johansson, Natalie Portman
Favorite director: Christopher Nolan, Spielberg
Favorite movies: Inception, The Social Network, Twister, 21, The Hangover
Favorite types of movies: Dramedy, Action
Favorite TV Show: Entourage, SVU, Archer
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Three Days Grace, A7X, Eminem, Red Hot Chili Peppers
Favorite song: Never Too Late, Beast and the Harlot, Snow (Hey Oh), Cleaning Out My Closet
Favorite album: Life Starts Now
Favorite book: The Great Gatsby, Brave New World, Harry Potter
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't Care For Them
Favorite Radio Show: The SportsRoast (this is my show at school)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Reel Big Fish, Authority Zero, Eminem, and going to Uproar this year.


----------



## David Suzuki

Name: Tyler
Age: 17 (18 in December)
Favorite actor(ess): Brad Pitt, Christian Bale and Natalie Portman
Favorite director: Chris Nolan
Favorite movies: Dark Knight, Lord of the Rings X3 and Fight Club
Favorite types of movies: Thriller
Favorite TV Show: The Simpsons
Favorite type of music: Rap, Soft Rock
Favorite band/singer: Coldplay, Tupac
Favorite song: The Scientist
Favorite album: I don't know...
Favorite book: people history of the USA by Zinn
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't REad ay
Favorite Radio Show: None
Concerts or other shows you've been to: U2 in like 20 days!!!!! 
People You've Met: None.... :S living in Moncton sucks.


----------



## Pay Carl

Name: Will
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Sam Rockwell, Tom Cruise, Daniel Craig
Favorite director: Chris Nolan
Favorite movies: Inception, Memento, Matrix
Favorite types of movies: Action, superhero, things like that
Favorite TV Show: Survivor, Lost
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Against Me, OAR, Rage, Refused, Interpol
Favorite song: Most played song is Sleepwalk Capsules by At the Drive In
Favorite album: The Eternal Cowboy by Against Me or The Shape of Punk to Come by Refused
Favorite book: 1984, Kidnapped, Animal Farm, Prey
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: 2 OAR shows, thats about it
People You've Met: No one too famous
Things You have: Not really anything too fancy
Anything You've been credited with: A hot dog
Fan site you wish to plug: My YouTube acct that I occasionally make videos for http://www.youtube.com/user/EPICinternational?feature=mhee

Criticism for my videos is nice, but dont be mean


----------



## BrixtonBullet

Name: Patrick
Age: 31
Favorite actor(ess): Matt Damon, Tom Hanks, Russell Crowe
Favorite director: Steven Spielberg
Favorite movies: The Shawshank Redemption, LOTR(all 3)
Favorite types of movies: Horror, Thriller, Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Hell's Kitchen
Favorite type of music: Metal, Rock
Favorite band/singer: Bullet For My Valentine, Avenged Sevenfold
Favorite song: Hard to choose..I'll go with Your Betrayal
Favorite album: Scream Aim Fire
Favorite book: The Stand
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't have one
Favorite Radio Show: None
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Bullet For My Valentine(1), Ted Nugent(1), KISS(1)
People You've Met: No one famous really


----------



## hexrae

Name: Robert
Age: 28
Favorite actor(ess): Tom Hanks, John Cusack
Favorite movies: High Fidelity, Resveroir Dogs, Clerks
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Conversational movies
Favorite TV Show: Modern Family
Favorite type of music: Prog Rock/Metal
Favorite band/singer: Tool
Favorite song: Metallica - Breadfan
Favorite book: Anything in the Legend of Drizzt series
Favorite Radio Show: Local sports radio
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many to list
Things You have: Some signed hockey memorabilia
Anything You've been credited with: Making websites (I'm in software development)
Fan site you wish to plug: www.crookedturn.com


----------



## Sundance

Name: Zach
Age: (I'm only) Seventeen (daddy says I'm too young) Get it?
Favorite actor(ess): Jack Nicholson, Marlon Brando, Cate Blanchett
Favorite director: Walter Hill and John Carpenter
Favorite movies: Too many to list.... 
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Westerns, crime, cop
Favorite TV Show: Again too many to list.., Dexter, The Office, Arrested Devoplement
Favorite type of music: Metal, anything that ROCKS \m/ \m/ 
Favorite band/singer: Metallica, AC/DC
Favorite song: Seek & Destroy - Metallica (only at the moment, it changes alot)
Favorite album: Master of Puppets - Metaliica
Favorite book: Katherine Hepburns Me
Favorite entertainment magazine: Empire
Favorite Radio Show: The Sponman on Triple MMM (It might be defucnct now, it's be soooo long since I listened to the radio)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: AC/DC Black Ice Tour (FEB 2010), Metallica World Magnetoic tour (NOV 2010) and The Who at the 2009 Melbourn F1 Grand Prix
People You've Met: No-one...but...
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)...I did get Eric Bana's autograph
Anything You've been credited with: Nothing....yet 
Fan site you wish to plug: Nope


----------



## Kyle Doobas*

Seriously, I just noticed today that there was a second page to the forum. 

Name: *Shawn*
Age: *22*
Favorite actor(ess): 
Favorite director: *Woody Allen, David Lynch, Ingmar Bergman*
Favorite movies: *Duck Soup, The Great Dictator, anything by Allen/Lynch/Bergman*
Favorite types of movies: *comedy, surreal*
Favorite TV Show: *Curb Your Enthusiasm, Seinfeld, Kids In The Hall, Breaking Bad*
Favorite type of music: *jazz, blues, classical, doo-wop/classic R&B*
Favorite band/singer: *Frank Zappa, Tom Waits, Jimi Hendrix, Miles Davis*
Favorite song: 
Favorite album: *"Hot Rats" by Frank Zappa*
Favorite book: *anything by Alan Watts*
Favorite Radio Show: *whichever classical station is playing something other than Mozart or Bach*
Concerts or other shows you've been to: *Queens Of The Stone Age, The Mars Volta (x2), The Black Angels (x2)*


----------



## ShameOnYouZidlicky

Name: Taylor
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Tom Hanks/Natalie Portman
Favorite director: Coen Brothers
Favorite movies: Pulp Fiction, Star Wars, Big Lebowski
Favorite types of movies: Good ones
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld, currently HIMYM
Favorite type of music: Indie Rock
Favorite band/singer: Arcade Fire
Favorite song: Baba O'Riley
Favorite album: My Morning Jacket's "Z", Arcade Fire's "Funeral", Deerhunter's "Halcyon Digest"
Favorite book: Stephen King's "It"
Favorite entertainment magazine: Only one i'm subscribed to is bassplayer magazine
Favorite Radio Show: None
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Them Crooked Vultures, Rush, Broken Social Scene, Foo Fighters, Edgefest, Tokyo Police Club (with Two door cinema club!) a handful of local shows
People You've Met: None


----------



## CarlWinslow

Name: Carl
Age: 28
Favorite actor(ess): John Wayne
Favorite director: Don't really have one... Maybe John Ford?
Favorite movies: Bottle Rocket
Favorite types of movies: Action/Adventure/Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld, Spartacus: Blood and Sand, 24, Human Target
Favorite type of music: Rap, Soul
Favorite band/singer: Tech N9ne
Favorite song: Ice Cube "Wicked"
Favorite album: Don't necessarily have one.
Favorite book: Richard Adams "Watership Down"
Favorite entertainment magazine: None, I only enjoy sports mags.
Favorite Radio Show: "The Night Hawk" CJOB68
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Iron Maiden, local shows.
People You've Met: I was on Road Hockey Rumble once so yeah, TV people?


----------



## bradbirtch

Name:brad 
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): victoria justics 
Favorite director: Don't really have one... 
Favorite movies: dazed and confuse 
Favorite types of movies: Comedy
Favorite TV Show: family guy 
Favorite type of music: Rap, metal,tecno 
Favorite band/singer: lights or bring me the horizon 
Favorite song: hood stomped out clyde carson 
Favorite album: dont have one 
Favorite book: none 
Favorite entertainment magazine: sports mags.
Favorite Radio Show: none
Concerts or other shows you've been to nickelback honey moon sweet


----------



## Epictetus

Name: dillon
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): edward norton, james spader. 
Favorite director: not sure. will get back to this question. 
Favorite movies: the departed, it's kind of a funny story, fight club. 
Favorite types of movies: anything that provokes a ton of thought. 
Favorite TV Show: seinfeld
Favorite type of music: house, electro, trance, sometimes dubstep. 
Favorite band/singer: armin van buuren, example, avicii, afrojack. 
Favorite song: changes too often. 
Favorite album: state of trance 
Favorite book: i only really read philosophy. 
Favorite entertainment magazine: none. 
Favorite Radio Show: armin van buuren's a state of trance. 
Concerts or other shows you've been to: none
People You've Met: none


----------



## KidCanada*

Name: Botas de Hierro
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Jeff Bridges
Favorite director: Coen Bros, Tarantino
Favorite movies: Fargo, Pulp Fiction, The Royal Tenenbaums, American Beauty
Favorite types of movies: Dark Comedy
Favorite TV Show: FOTC, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Always Sunny, Seinfeld
Favorite type of music: Hip hop
Favorite band/singer: MF DOOM, Aesop Rock, Radiohead, Pixies
Favorite song: No Snakes Alive by King Geedorah at the moment
Favorite album: Madvillainy 
Favorite book: Catch-22
Favorite entertainment magazine: ...
Favorite Radio Show: The Dean Blundell Show
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many
People You've Met: Norm Macdonald, my idol


----------



## Doctor Drej

Don't believe I ever did this..

Name: The Downie
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): Clint Eastwood, John Wayne, Denzel Washington, Damian Lewis. 
Favorite director: Don't particularly care but I guess Speilberg if I had to pick one. 
Favorite movies: Dirty Harry, The Enforcer, Saving Private Ryan, Training Day, True Grit
Favorite types of movies: Action/Adventure, Crime Drama, War
Favorite TV Show: Band of Brothers, 24, Law and Order CI, Rescue Me
Favorite type of music: Classic Rock, variety of 90's music. 
Favorite band/singer: The Eagles, CCR, Alice in Chains, Coldplay
Favorite song: Simple Man - Lynard Skynard
Favorite album: Don't really have one, I pick and choose different songs. 
Favorite book: Report from Engine Co. 82 by Dennis Smith 
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't remember last time I looked at a magazine. 
Favorite Radio Show: I don't know, Jim Rome? 
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Been to Ozzfest and one or two Reunion tour concerts but other than that nothing. 
People You've Met: No one atleast entertainment wise.


----------



## Ian Curtis

Name: Mike
Age: 33
Favorite actor(ess): Johnny Depp
Favorite director: Stanley Kubrick
Favorite movies: Dr. Strangelove, Night of the Living Dead, 24 Hour Party People
Favorite types of movies: Horror, Documentary, Film Noir
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development
Favorite type of music: Techno, Indie Rock
Favorite band/singer: Joy Division
Favorite song: The Smiths "Big Mouth Strikes Again"
Favorite album: Joy Division "Unknown Pleasures"
Favorite book: Umberto Eco "Foucault's Pendulum"
Favorite Radio Show: The Ricky Gervais Show on XFM
Concerts or other shows you've been to: most recent: Interpol, all time favorite: Prince
People You've Met: Lots of techno DJs you probably have never heard of and maybe a few you have
Things You have: A decent collection of post-punk and Techno vinyl, a few 1st Edition novels


----------



## Mundy

Name: DavÃ­Ã°
Age: 24
Favorite actor(ess): Christian Bale, Kurt Russell, Leslie Nielsen
Favorite director: John Carpenter, Martin Scorsese
Favorite movies: Blade Runner, The Thin Red Line, The Thing
Favorite types of movies: Horror, Horror Comedies, Slapstick
Favorite TV Show: Black Books, Arrested Develpoment
Favorite type of music: Thrash Metal, but I'm open to almost every genre.
Favorite band/singer: Megadeth
Favorite song: Tornado of souls
Favorite album: Rust In Peace
Favorite books: The Centenarian Who Climbed Out Through the Window and Disappeared, The Good Soldier Svejk, The Stand
Favorite entertainment magazine:Empire
Favorite Radio Show: Harmageddon
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Most recent concert I saw abroad was The Big 4 at the Sonisphere fest in Knebworth last july.
People You've Met: Bunch of Icelandic celebrities but that is perhaps not that impressive.
Things You have: Not much really.
Anything You've been credited with: I was an extra in one episode of an Icelandic show called SÃ¶nn Ãslensk SakamÃ¡l (True Icelandic Crimes)
Fan site you wish to plug: http://filmophilia.com/


----------



## Hammer Slammer

Name: Anthony
Age: 23
Favorite actor(ess): H. Jon Benjamin
Favorite director: Stanley Kubrick
Favorite movies: Hot Rod, any Monty Python movie, The Dark Knight, The Matrix, Fight Club, Shawshank Redemption, Toy Story, District 9, etc etc
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Action
Favorite TV Show: Don't have just one... Parks & Rec, The League, Archer, The Walking Dead, Doctor Who, Torchwood, The IT Crowd, Fringe, Beavis and Butthead, Chuck, Community, HIMYM, IASIP, Workaholics, Castle. (I watch a lot of TV shows  )
Favorite type of music: Metal, Electro, British Pop (I'm weird)
Favorite band/singer: Death, Municipal Waste, Lily Allen, Ellie Goulding, Kavinsky, Danger
Favorite song: Danger - 3h16
Favorite album: Terror - Keepers of the Faith
Favorite book: Love any James Patterson book
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many metal shows to list.
People You've Met: Mainly metal musicians. My cousin is in Propagandhi so maybe that counts? Haha


----------



## Eagle Eye Cherry

Name: Tommy
Age: 27
Favorite actor(ess): Jim Caviezel, Denzel Washington, Ed Norton
Favorite director: J.J Abrams 
Favorite movies: Outlander, Narc, Harsh Times, Brooklyns Finest, Street Kingz
Favorite TV Show: 24
Favorite DJ: Yves Larock, R.I.O., Molella
Favorite metal band: Slayer, Soulfly
Favorite rock band: Audioslave, Soundgarden 
Favorite hip/hop artist: Eazy E
Favorite hip/hop song: Any Last Werdz, Real Muthaphukkin G's
Favorite hip/hop album: Straight off da streetz of muthaphukkin compton
Favorite book: Guns, Germs & Steel, Collapse
Favorite author: Jared Diamond, Jeremy Scahill
Favorite entertainment magazine: 
Favorite radio program: anything on sirius satelite's rap or metal shows
Concerts or other shows you've been to: none


----------



## Smyth94

Name:Shawn
Age:28
Favorite actor(ess):Nicholas Cage,Adam Sandler,Bruce Willis
Favorite director:no real favorite
Favorite movies:Face off,The Rock,The Dark Knight,
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Horror/Thriller,action,comedy
Favorite TV Showexter,True Blood,Rescue Me,The Big Bang Theory
Favorite type of music:Heavy Metal
Favorite band/singer:Black Label Society,Linkin Park,Metallica,Slayer,Anthrax
Favorite song:to many to really say for a favorite
Favorite album:same as above
Favorite book:no real favorite
Favorite entertainment magazine:none
Favorite Radio Show:Knac.com
Concerts or other shows you've been to:Metallica,Lambo Of God,Swollen Members,Helix,Nazareth,Finger Eleven
People You've Met:none
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)nothing
Anything You've been credited with:none
Fan site you wish to plug:nope


----------



## Bruins Stooge

Name: Mark
Age: 24
Favorite actor(ess): Christian Bale, Will Ferrel, Original Three Stooges (Moe Howard, Shemp Howard, Curly Howard, Larry Fine)
Favorite director: Idk
Favorite movies: Backdraft, Dark Knight, Up, etc.
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Action
Favorite TV Show: Three Stooges, NHL Network shows, Law and Order, Storage Wars
Favorite type of music: House, Progressive House, Trance, Drum + Kick, Hip Hop, have to respect the classic rock
Favorite band/singer: House: SHM, Avicii, Alesso, Nicky Romero Rock: Blink 182, John Mayer Hip Hop: Mac Miller, Chiddy Bang, Drake
Favorite song: Levels - Avicii, Flash - Nicky Romero, Violence - Blink 182,
Favorite album: Take off your pants and jacket - Blink 182
Favorite book: Ambrose book about The Band of Brothers
Favorite entertainment magazine: New England Hockey Journal
Favorite Radio Show: Mutt and Merloni (WEEI Boston), Felger and Mazz (SportsHub)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Swedish House Mafia at Madison Square Garden, Blink 182 multiple times, Avicii before he was mainstream at Pacha NYC, many more
People You've Met: Many through opening for bands at shows
Things You have: Original issue Bobby Orr Sports Illustrated magazine (cant think of the year
Anything You've been credited with: Opened for Sam Adams, Mac Miller, The Maine, and other bands that have made it today
Fan site you wish to plug: Facebook my groups: Negative Feedback, The Manual, and i'm a producer (how i'm known) on twitter Expo_Music

Creator of the current House music thread on the Entertainment Forum, huge house fan, love the music. 

Current producer using Logic, Serato and Traktor


----------



## Dave is a killer

Name: Hunter
Age: 35
Favorite actor(ess): Uma, Arnold (he bleeds well), 
Favorite director: Quentin Tarantino
Favorite movies: Kill Bill
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre)
Favorite TV Show: American Horror Story
Favorite type of music: lols, Alternative (Rock, Country), Rock, Progressive (Metal/Rock ... namely Tool)
Favorite band/singer: at the moment, I believe it's still Arcade Fire
Favorite song: Power Out
Favorite album: Funeral
Favorite book:
Favorite entertainment magazine:
Favorite Radio Show: Indie Underground
Concerts or other shows you've been to: too many to list, Kings of Leon, Horde, Tool, DMB, Arcade Fire
People You've Met: no one yet
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) Hatch Print Arcade Fire - Ryman
Anything You've been credited with: Nope
Fan site you wish to plug: Not Really


----------



## Daynz

Name: Dagny
Age: 33
Favorite actor(ess): Jessica Lang, Helena Bonham Carter
Favorite director: No clue
Favorite movies: Neverending Story, Micheal Collins, Truth or Consequeses, Cry Freedom, Monty Python movies.
Favorite types of movies: Fantasy, Action/comedy, Satire, B-Movies
Favorite TV Show: Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Game of Thrones, Modern Family, Archer, Venture Bros., The Tick (cartoon), Colbert/Daily Show, Anything on Adult Swim
Favorite type of music: Rock, Alternative, Punk and some bubblegum Punk
Favorite band/singer: Propagandhi
Favorite song:Broken by Seether/Amy Lee
Favorite album: How To Clean Everything/ Less Talk More Rock
Favorite book: The Philosophy of Everything, Anything by Parke Godwin or Amy Tan
Favorite entertainment magazine:none. Maybe Adbusters
Favorite Radio Show:don't listen to the radio.
Concerts or other shows you've been to:NKOTB, I Mother Earth, Our Lady Peace, Green Day. (Haven't been to a concert in over a decade.)
People You've Met: Lead singer of the Watchmen, John Cougar Mellencamp
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): Nope
Anything You've been credited with: Nope
Fan site you wish to plug: Nope


----------



## Porn*

It's been a few years, i'm sure.

Name: Porn*
Age: 31
Favorite actor(ess): Denzel, Portman, Bale, 
Favorite director: Darren Aronofsky, Wes Anderson
Favorite movies: Crow, Requiem for a Dream, Pi, Clockwork Orange, Ip Man, Shawshank Redemption, Philadelphia, Papillion, Midnight Express
Favorite types of movies: Good ones
Favorite TV Show: Walking Dead, Dexter, 
Favorite type of music: classic rock, punk, alternative, rock, rap, 
Favorite band/singer: Incubus / Rush / BIG
Favorite song:Redemption Song - Bob Marley
Favorite album: 2112 - Rush
Favorite book: American Psycho, Walking dead, IT, 
Favorite entertainment magazine:  
Favorite Radio Show: Dean Blundell
Concerts or other shows you've been to: 
--> Rush, Misfits, KISS, Incubus, The Roots, Our Lady Peace, Foo Fighters, Smashing Pumpkins, Kings of Leon, Deftones, Outkast, Moby, White stripes, raconteurs, wolfmother, the strokes.
People You've Met: Brandon boyd (incubus), Antropov (condo), 
Things you have: A life.


----------



## DeflatedFootball7

Name: Ricky
Age:19
Favorite actor(ess):Christopher Lee, Johnny Depp, Reese Witherspoon
Favorite director: George Lucas
Favorite movies: Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Friday the 13th, Indiana Jones
Favorite types of movies: Anything goes!
Favorite TV Show: Rosario+Vampire
Favorite type of music: New Screamo, Metalcore, Emocore, Post-Hardcore, Punk
Favorite band/singer: For All Those Sleeping
Favorite song: Mark My Words-For All Those Sleeping
Favorite album: Cross Your Fingers-For All Those Sleeping
Favorite book: Death Troopers
Favorite entertainment magazine: None
Favorite Radio Show: Liquid Metal on Sirius
Concerts or other shows you've been to: None, both concerts I've tried to go to have been cancelled.
People You've Met: Kim Catrall is related to me by marriage.
Things You have: Not a thing
Anything You've been credited with: Nope
Fan site you wish to plug: What?


----------



## Krishna

Name: Bill
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ess): Actor : Maybe Chrisitian Bale and Emmanuelle Chriqui
Favorite director: Kubrick or Tarantino
Favorite movies: Reservoir Dogs
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Action and mind **** movies
Favorite TV Show: Psych
Favorite type of music: EDM or alternative
Favorite band/singer: Circa Survive/Anthony Green
Favorite song: In Fear and Faith
Favorite album: On Letting Go
Favorite book: Great Expectations
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't really read
Favorite Radio Show: Guess A State of Trance
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many to list
People You've Met: Anthony Green a few times and a few others
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) Nothing really
Anything You've been credited with: Being born :|
Fan site you wish to plug: None


----------



## Smoke

Name: Kris
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): Simon Pegg, Christopher Walken, Jeff Bridges, Christian Bale, Willem Dafoe, Denzel - - Julianne Moore
Favorite director: eh, Nolan? 
Favorite movies: Inception, The Big Lebowski, Children of Men, Pulp Fiction, The Matrix(the first one only)
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessarily a genre) I'll watch mostly anything.
Favorite TV Shows: hmm lets see.. Sopranos, Spaced, Scrubs(minus "med school"), Dexter, Homeland, Weeds, Shameless, Rescue Me, 30 Rock, Walking Dead, Louie 
Favorite mini series(added): Band of Brothers, Generation Kill(give me some of that November Juliet) 
Favorite type of music: It ranges from rap to country to indie rock and so on. I'm not a music snob, anymore.
Favorite band/singer: Radiohead
Favorite song: Cover of the Rolling Stone
Favorite album: Chronic 2001
Favorite book: Do the Walking Dead comics count?
Favorite entertainment magazine: People still read magazines? 
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: none to get excited about
People You've Met: pfffft
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store)
Anything You've been credited with: ?
Fan site you wish to plug: Nope


----------



## 4thline4life

Name:justin
Age:21
Favorite actor(ess):bryan cranston
Favorite director:david fincher
Favorite movies: fight club, 28 days latter
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre)thrillers,pyschological 
Favorite TV Show: breaking bad
Favorite type of music: edm
Favorite band/singer:rebelution
Favorite song: I remember-deadmau5 and kaskade
Favorite album: courage to grow
Favorite book: breaking open the head
Favorite entertainment magazine:
Favorite Radio Show: radio 1 essential mixs
Concerts or other shows you've been to: too many, favorite would be bonaroo last year
People You've Met: chiddy bang, super mash bros, wiz khalifa
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) 
Anything You've been credited with: nothing yet
Fan site you wish to plug:[/QUOTE]


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Name: Nick
Age: 17
Favorite actor(ess): Robert de Niro, Robert Duvall, Tom Hanks
Favorite director: Peter Jackson, Quentin Tarantino
Favorite movies: Pulp Fiction, Taxi Driver, The Godfather, Restrepo
Favorite types of movies: 
Favorite TV Show: Tosh.0, The Daily Show, Colbert Report
Favorite type of music: Punk and Hip Hop
Favorite band/singer: Muddy Waters, Nas, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Wu Tang Clan
Favorite song: Mannish Boy
Favorite album: Illmatic/Liquid Swords
Favorite book: The Call of the Wild
Favorite entertainment magazine:
Favorite Radio Show: Boomer and Carton


----------



## Lux Aurumque*

Name: Trevor
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Leonardo Dicaprio
Favorite movies: Inception, Hotel Rwanda and Gran Torino, just to name a few.
Favorite types of movies: Mostly dramas
Favorite TV Show: Ice Pilots NWT, Arctic Air
Favorite type of music: It changes constantly. I've been into electronic and dance lately.
Favorite band/singer: Don't have one.
Favorite song: Lovers in a Dangerous Time - Bruce Cockburn
Favorite Radio Show: Anything on Now Radio in Edmonton, except the stupid British guy
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Blink-182 (twice), Rise Against (twice), Rancid (twice), Great Big Sea (twice), Pitbull, Flo Rida, Warped Tour 2010, Weezer, Against Me!, All-American Rejects, Iron Maiden, Dream Theater, Incubus, Katy Perry, Janelle Monae, LMFAO, Kesha, Lights, City and Colour, The New Cities, Down With Webster (horrible, horrible band, by the way), Bad Religion...the list goes on and on.
People You've Met: only hockey players


----------



## Shareefruck

Don't think I've bothered doing this yet.

Name: Richard
Age: 24
*Favorite actor(ess): *Tony Leung, Toshiro Mifune, 
*Favorite director: *Kurosawa, Ozu, Kar Wai, Miyazaki
*Favorite movies:* Tokyo Story, Dr. Strangelove, 8 1/2, My Neighbor Totoro, Days of Being Wild, Rashomon, Ugetsu
*Favorite TV Show:* The Wire, Simpsons S2-4, Louie, Arrested Development, The Office UK
*Favorite type of music:* Krautrock, Proto/Post-punk, Fusion, Experimental, Ambient
*Favorite band/singer:* Velvet Underground, Can, Joy Division, Miles Davis, Neu!, The Stooges, The Beatles
*Favorite song:* Sister Ray, Ceremony, Oh Yeah, Halleluhwah, Hallogallo, A New Dawn Fades, Heroin, Tomorrow Never Knows
*Favorite album:* White Light White Heat, *****es Brew, Neu!, Tago Mago, Revolver, VU and Nico, Kind of Blue, Fun House, Unknown Pleasures
*Favorite book:* Calvin and Hobbes, Catch-22, Where the Wild Things Are (not a book reader)
*Favorite Videogame:* Super Metroid
*Favorite People:* Bill Watterson, Karl Pilkington, Louis CK, Hayao Miyazaki, Norm Macdonald
*Favorite Hockey Players:* Bobby Orr, Steve Yzerman, Pavel Datsyuk


----------



## FinHockey

Name: Ilari
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Al Pacino, Robert De Niro, Harvey Keitel, Denzel Washington, Russel Crowe, Marlon Brando, Christopher Walken
Favorite director: Martin Scorsese
Favorite movies: Casino, Goodfellas, Chinatown, L.A. Confidential, Godfather 1-3, ...And Justice For All, Serpico, Once Upon a Time In America
Favorite types of movies: Gangster, crime
Favorite TV Show: The Sopranos, Boardwalk Empire
Favorite type of music: Finnish punk
Favorite band/singer: Klamydia
Favorite song: Tango delirium
Favorite album: ^
Favorite book: Don't read
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't read
Favorite Radio Show: Don't listen to radio
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Many different Finnish bands
People You've Met: Klamydia's singer Vesa Jokinen
Things You have: None
Anything You've been credited with: None
Fan site you wish to plug: None


----------



## Topshelf88

Name: Cam
Age: 23
Favorite actor(s): Al Pacino, Robert de Niro, Mark Wahlberg, Thomas Jane, Eric Bana, Christian Bale, Leonardo DiCaprio, Seth Rogen, Jeremy Piven, Liam Neeson, Clint Eastwood. Could go on for a while with this list.
Favorite director(s): Martin Scorsese, Quentin Tarantino
Favorite movies: Any Given Sunday, Miracle, The Departed, Reservoir Dogs, Knocked Up, Wedding Crashers, Mystery Alaska, Cinderella Man, Happy Gilmore, 40 Year Old Virgin, Ted, Batman (Dark Knight series), Money Talks, Gran Torino, Dodgeball, The Damned United.
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Drama/Gangster/Crime, Biographical.
Favorite TV Shows: Justified, Sons of Anarchy, Entourage
Favorite type of music: Rock/metal/hardcore
Favorite band: Thrice
Favorite song: Too many to name
Favorite album: Can't pick just one...
Favorite book: A Song of Ice and Fire series
Favorite entertainment magazine: Any PC/Video game mag.
Favorite Radio Show: Don't listen to radio too much.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Most memorable-Thrice, Heaven and Hell (got to meet the band, Dio is one of the nicest famous people I have ever met).


----------



## HalbertGil*

Name:


----------



## PullHard

Favorite actor(ess): John Hawkes, Daniel Day Lewis, Tom Hardy, Joaquin Phoenix
Favorite director: Kubrick, PTA, Wes Anderson, many others
Favorite movies: Most anything related to Kubrick or Charlie Kaufman (Eternal Sunshine)
Favorite types of movies: will watch basically anything
Favorite TV Show: Community, Parks&Rec, Freaks and Geeks, Louie, most HBO shows, Arrested Development, Seinfeld (only recently got into it ), Curb, others
Favorite type of music: like most genres
Favorite band/singer: childhood would be Blink 182, now I listen to too many to have favourites.
Favorite book: I like a lot. Read a lot of classics recently. I have a few for each genre, I guess. You'd have to ask me, I can't think of a specific one on the spot.


----------



## izzy

Name: Adam
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Charlie Day, Jason Segal, Simon Pegg, Wahlberg (Donnie or Mark)
Favorite director: George A. Romero
Favorite movies: Any Zombie Movies, Archies final project, Hot Fuzz
Favorite types of movies: Zombies. Survival.
Favorite TV Show: The Office, IASIP, Walking Dead, Survivor, The League and HIMYM
Favorite type of music: Alternative Rock
Favorite band/singer: blink 182, Bloodhound Gang, Hollerado, Muse, Modest Mouse
Favorite song: americanarama by hollerado
Favorite album: Blink-182 by blink-182
Favorite entertainment magazine: TheHockeyNews


----------



## Royal Canuck

Name: Tyler
Age: 17
Favorite actor(ess): Liam Neeson, Norman Reedus, Mark Wahlberg, Will Ferrell
Favorite director: George Lucas
Favorite movies: Comedy, Sci-Fi, Action
Favorite types of movies: Progressive, Interesting, Unique.
Favorite TV Show: The Walking Dead
Favorite type of music: Anything but Country (T-Swift excluded)
Favorite band/singer: AC/DC
Favorite song: Shoot To Thrill
Favorite album: Master Of Puppets, Metallica (1986)
Favorite book: Pendragon Series
Favorite entertainment magazine: The Hockey News? 
Favorite Radio Show: Don't have one
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Ozzy Osbourne in Victoria
People You've Met: Joe Sakic, Vernon Wells, Felix Potvin, Lui Passaglia
Things You have: Signed Vernon Wells and Gregg Zaun ball, signed Rookie cards from the whole 2011 Canucks team
Anything You've been credited with: Too much. 
Fan site you wish to plug: nahhh.


----------



## Orpheus

Name: Derek
Age: 27
Favorite actor(ess): Unsure
Favorite director: Another one I'm not entirely sure about.. probably Speilberg
Favorite movies: Kung Fu Hustle, LOTR Trilogy, Avengers, Legend of the Drunken Master, Alien(s), Mortal Kombat, Jurassic Park 1/2/3
Favorite types of movies: Action movies, I particularly like old kung fu movies
Favorite TV Show: Dexter, Sherlock, Boardwalk Empire
Favorite type of music: Metal (does not conflict with next answer)
Favorite band/singer: Muse
Favorite song: Hysteria
Favorite album: Black Holes & Revelations
Favorite book: Ender's Game or Jurassic Park
Favorite entertainment magazine: They are all pretty much dead 
Favorite Radio Show: None
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Summer Sanitarium (Mudvayne, Deftones, Linkin Park, Metallica), Linkin Park 2 more times, Foo Fighters 2x, Nickelback 1x, Muse 1x (Next time is in April), Korn 1x, Slipknot 1x and all the bands that opened for those bands (including Coheed and Cambria, My Morning Jacket, Silversun Pickups, Deadsy, Trustcompany)..plus more


----------



## Tkachuk4MVP

Name: Jacob
Age: 28
Favorite actors: Willem Dafoe, Steve McQueen, Tom Hardy, Gary Oldman, Toshiro Mifune
Favorite actresses: Jodie Foster, Naomi Watts, Faye Dunaway, Meryl Streep
Favorite directors: Stanley Kubrick, Sergio Leone, Gus Van Sant, Ang Lee, Walter Hill
Favorite movies: Blade Runner, Once Upon a Time in the West, The Sting, 2001, Once Upon a Time in America, The Godfather Part II
Favorite types of movies: Westerns, Drama, Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld, Simpsons, In Living Color, The X-Files, Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad
Favorite type of music: Rap (90s-early 2000s preferrably)
Favorite band/singer: 2Pac, Soundgarden, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Nas, Dr. Dre
Favorite book: The Rum Diary
Favorite Radio Show: The Jim Rome Show
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Anger Management (Eminem, Ludacris, Xzibit, Papa Roach), Weezer/Foo Fighters, Rage Against the Machine, 311, Dave Matthews Band, Aerosmith


----------



## ottawa

Name: ottawa
Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): Johnny Depp, Chrisitian Bale, Al Pacino and Keira Knightley and Emma Watson cause she's hot
Favorite director: Spielberg
Favorite movies: Lord of the Rings, Star Wars, The Godfather, Batman trilogy and Harry Potter (yes, i'm 22 and idgaf lol)
Favorite types of movies: Anything
Favorite TV Show: Suits, Dexter, Homeland
Favorite type of music: Country, Classic rock and early rap
Favorite band/singer: Lights, Jimi Hendrix, Led Zeppelin, Coldplay
Favorite song: Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin 
Favorite book: HP series
Favorite entertainment magazine: THN if I had to choose
Favorite Radio Show: Hot 89.9 morning show (ottawa radio station), I listen to it on my way to work.
People You've Met: Andrei Kostitsyn lol
Anything You've been credited with: Highschool diploma 
Fan site you wish to plug: What??


----------



## Nalens Oga

Favorite actor(ess): Bill Murray, Rowan Atkinson, Audrey Hepburn, Kristen Bell, Tom Hanks, Matthew Perry
Favorite movies: The Truman Show, Groundhog Day, Inception, Dark Knight Rises, Goodbye Lenin, Wanted, Green Street Hooligans
Favorite types of movies: mystery, comedy, or any good non-horror
Favorite TV Show: Community, The IT Crowd, US Office, 90s Simpsons, BBC's Sherlock, possibly House of Cards
Favorite type of music: Indie/rock/alternative/soft/pop-rock/whatever fancy name for modern guitar music
Favorite band/singer: kent, Keane, Arctic Monkeys, The National, Idlewild, Sportfreunde Stiller
Favorite album: Hopes & Fears by Keane and Swedish version of Hagnesta Hill by kent
Favorite book: 56 short stories and 4 novels of Sherlock Holmes, books related to hockey history
Favorite entertainment magazine: TheHockeyNews
Favorite Radio Show: Marek v Wyshynski Podcast; A View From Space with The Spaceman
Cherished possessions: Base hockey cards of notable retired players mainly from their last year or so and custom hockey cards, memories of the 90s


----------



## Leafsdude7

Been here for a while, but might as well:

Name: David
Age: 27
Favorite actor(ess): Kevin Sorbo & Alyson Hannigan
Favorite director: 
Favorite movies: How To Train Your Dragon, WALL-E, Independence Day, The Mask, ST: First Contact.
Favorite types of movies: Anything with depth. Can't be simply one genre. Most importantly, it can't take itself too seriously.
Favorite TV Show: Star Trek (All but DS9 and Enterprise), Buffy-verse, Eureka, MythBusters, Simpsons, Family Guy, Xena/Herc-verse.
Favorite type of music: Rock/Alternative
Favorite band/singer: Barenaked Ladies, Beatles, David Usher, David Gray.
Favorite song: Changes constantly. Currently "It's Beginning To Get To Me" by Snow Patrol.
Favorite album: Toss up between many albums. Hard Days Night and Help! (Beatles), Maroon and Are Me/Men (Barenaked Ladies) and more.
Favorite book: Don't read a whole lot of professional authors. The Dragonbards series by Shirley Rousseau Murphy and anything by Lillian Jackson Braun are my favourites from my very small sample size.
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't read any.
Favorite Radio Show: Not sure if it counts, but I listen to Q107 a whole lot.


----------



## sunsoutgunsout

Name: T.C.
Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): Leo DiCaprio, Elisha Cuthbert (SHE'S MINE, DION, HAND'S OFF)
Favorite director: Nolan
Favorite movies: Anchorman, Inception, Shutter Island, Memento, Saw Series
Favorite types of movies: N/A
Favorite TV Show: Dexter, Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Favorite type of music: Hip hop
Favorite band/singer: Kendrick Lamar, A$AP Rocky, Cudder, National, Childish Gambino, Avicii
Favorite song: Changes all the time, the one I've come back to time and time again, though, is Time by Hans Zimmer (closing song of Inception)
Favorite album: Tough. I'll say good kid, m.a.a.d. city by Lamar.
Favorite book: Is the Bible too cliche?
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A/
Favorite Radio Show: Don't listen to radio
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Nobody big. Mostly local shows, I don't get the appeal of big, impersonal concerts.
People You've Met: Entertainment wise? Not a lot. Sports wise? My biggest names are Dana White, Joe Rogan, and Wanderlei Silva (MMA is my number one sport still) and after that, Lyle Odelein, Stefan Elliot, Jordan Hendry, Robyn Regher.
Fan site you wish to plug: Not a fan site, but the MMA site I mod for: [bloodyelbow.com] If you love MMA, get over there. Best community on the web.


----------



## Reclamation Project

Name: Reclamation Project
Age: XXI
Favorite actor(ess): Christian Bale, Kevin James, John Goodman, Mike Richards; Charlize Theron 
Favorite director: The Coen Brothers
Favorite movies: The Big Lebowski, No Country for Old Men, and The Italian Job
Favorite types of movies: Action, Adventure, Science-Fiction, Documentaries
Favorite TV Show: The King of Queens
Favorite type of music: Hard Rock
Favorite band/singer: Van Halen
Favorite song: Atomic Punk
Favorite album: Van Halen
Favorite book: When the Air Hits Your Brain
Favorite entertainment magazine: Road & Track and Evo
Favorite Radio Show: John & Ken and The Petros & Money Show
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Aerosmith, NIN, Van Halen, Angels & Airwaves, etc...
People You've Met: Charlize Theron and Wil Wheaton a ton of times 
Things You have: Charlize Theron autographed scripts. 
Anything You've been credited with: Some guy in the background on CSI.
Fan site you wish to plug: None


----------



## bluenose1

GKJ said:


> It's been about 10 months since the forum opened, figured I would fire this up
> 
> Add or Omit questions as you please, plural anything you want as well
> 
> Name:Bluenose1
> Age:45
> Favorite actor(ess): Ian McShane
> Favorite director:Scorsese
> Favorite movies:Impossible to name just one
> Favorite types of movies: any genre
> Favorite TV Show:For now...Walking Dead
> Favorite type of music:Classic rock
> Favorite band/singer:Zeppelin
> Favorite song:Whatever \I am listening to on I-pod
> 
> Favorite album:Zep 4
> Favorite book: too many to name
> Favorite entertainment magazine: not into entertainment media
> Favorite Radio Show:do not listen to radio
> Concerts or other shows you've been to:nil
> People You've Met:nobody worth listing
> Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) Lots of hockey cards that could be sold for slight profit
> Anything You've been credited with:nothing worth listing
> Fan site you wish to plug: nothing worth listing]


----------



## GrandLarseny

Name: GrandLarseny
Age: 16
Favorite actor(ess): Andrew Lincoln, Kevin Spacey, Kate Mara
Favorite director: None
Favorite movies: I actually couldn't tell you, maybe like Shaolin Soccer
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) N/A
Favorite TV Show(s): Breaking Bad, The Walking Dead, House of Cards
Favorite type of music(s): Pop, Country.
Favorite band/singer: Lights, Taylor Swift, Paramore, A Fine Frenzy, Kacey Musgraves
Favorite song: February Air - Lights & Begin Again - Taylor Swift
Favorite album: Same Trailer Different Park - Kacey Musgraves, Speak Now - Taylor Swift
Favorite book: N/A
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Lights
People You've Met: None
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) Lights signed 8x10 photo, Lights signed ticket, Taylor Swift signed Red Album, Carly Rae Jepsen signed 8x10 photo. Also bunch of hockey stuff.
Anything You've been credited with: None
Fan site you wish to plug: None


----------



## Howard Beale

I've never filled this out before, so I'd might as well.

Age: 22
Favorite actor(ess): I have no clear answer for this one, but Simon Pegg, Bill Murray, Kate Winslet, Jennifer Lawrence, Guy Pearce, and Steve Buscemi all deserve to be mentioned
Favorite director: Paul Thomas Anderson, David Fincher, The Coen brothers, Christopher Nolan, Sidney Lumet, Billy Wilder, Stanley Kubrick
Favorite movies: Fargo, The Truman Show, Memento, Network, Chinatown, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, The Apartment
Favorite TV Show: The Wire, Arrested Development, Community
Favorite type of music: Indie rock
Favorite band/singer: Arcade Fire, The National, Beirut, Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeroes, Lupe Fiasco
Favorite song: Rebellion (Lies) by Arcade Fire, Gimme Sympathy by Metric
Favorite album: High Violet by The National
Favorite book: don't really have a favourite... I may come back to this one
Favorite Radio Show: CBC Radio 1 generally has some really interesting content


----------



## BonMorrison

Surprised I've never done this. 

Name: Bon
Age: 24
Favorite actor(ess): Natalie Portman, Stephan Chow, Leonardo DiCaprio, Dane DeHann, Dwayne Johnson (on sheer camp value), Rooney Mara, Kate Winslet
Favorite director: David Fincher, Stanley Kubrick, Darren Aronofsky
Favorite movies: The Fountain, The Social Network, Se7en, 2001: A Space Odyssey, Shaolin Soccer, The Lord of the Rings, Star Wars
Favorite types of movies: N/A - enjoy too many movies from all genres.
Favorite TV Show: Lost, Community, The Simpsons, Breaking Bad
Favorite type of music: Rock & Pop. But again, love music of all genres.
Favorite band/singer: Muse.
Favorite song: "Fix You" by Coldplay.
Favorite album: Too hard to choose. "Welcome to the Black Parade" - maybe. "Absolution" is up there as well.
Favorite book: Can't read. I'd like to but I can't for some reason.
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Way too many to list. Hundreds.
People You've Met: A bunch but most notable was when Hayden Panettiere played with my hair, called it cool, and then introduced herself to me (all while heavily drunk).
Anything you've been credited with: ... I was an editor on a small movie once?
Fan site you wish to plug: None


----------



## Ceremony

Name: Ceremony
Age: Too damn high
Favourite actor(ess): Nicolas Cage
Favourite director: n/a
Favourite movies: Good ones
Favourite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre): Good ones
Favourite TV Show: The X Files, The Simpsons
Favourite type of music: Good music
Favourite band/singer: Well that's two different questions. Pearl Jam.
Favourite song: n/a
Favourite album: n/a
Favourite book: n/a
Favourite entertainment magazine: no
Favourite Radio Show: *You're locked in to Colorado Avalanche hockey on the Altitude Radio Network*
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Concerts as in gigs? I've been to two festivals and probably seen ~ 100 bands.
People You've Met: I sat next to the singer out of We Were Promised Jetpacks on the Subway once. He was with two girls who were well out of his league.
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): I have a signed copy of Happiness by Hurts, a signed copy of the State Hospital EP by Frightened Rabbit (the vinyl one) and a signed copy of Pedestrian Verse by Frightened Rabbit. Oh I also have a signed Delphic poster. And I think my copy of Ian Curtis Blood Money: The Book by Peter Hook is signed, but I'm not sure.
Anything You've been credited with: I have written a book and am in the midst of another. When they're published and I'm famous I'll share, and you can all gasp in wonderment at the genius in your midst.
Fan site you wish to plug: I had a blog once where I reviewed albums/games/ranted about things, but nobody cared.


----------



## BPR*

Ceremony said:


> I I think my copy of Ian Curtis Blood Money: The Book by Peter Hook is signed, but I'm not sure.




Next time The Light are in town I'll make sure it's autographed.


----------



## Pavelski2112

Can't believe I haven't done this yet.

Name: Jason
Age: 21 tomorrow.
Favorite actor(ess): Audrey Hepburn, (early) Jim Carrey
Favorite director: Kevin Smith, I guess
Favorite movies: Independence Day, Breakfast at Tiffany's, Star Wars OT, Clerks, quite a few others
Favorite types of movies: None in particular, but generally sci-fi, comedy, or 80s horror.
Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad, South Park
Favorite type of music: Really dependent on the band, but generally 90s alternative
Favorite band/singer: Rush
Favorite song: Quite a few, but most likely "Jerry Was a Race Car Driver" by Primus, "Alcohol" by Stump, or "Ghost of a Chance" by Rush
Favorite album: Presto by Rush, and Sailing the Seas of Cheese by Primus
Favorite book: Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Favorite entertainment magazine: None.
Favorite Radio Show: Don't usually listen to the radio, but whenever I can't watch Sharks games on TV, I'll listen in.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many to list, but the best show I ever saw was Rush on the Clockwork Angels tour.
People You've Met: A few, but probably the coolest was meeting the Dead Milkmen and getting a setlist signed after one of their shows. Another cool one was when one of my bands got to play a gig with Rx Bandits and Set Your Goals, so we got to hang out with them backstage.
Things You Have (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): A bunch of setlists from assorted shows, some signed posters and tickets.
Anything you've been credited with: A number of bands in the Bay Area, also some recordings of local bands (I own my own home studio).
Fan site you wish to plug: Probably just my studio's Facebook page, a number of great local San Jose/Bay Area bands are on there -- facebook.com/underdoomstudios


----------



## Farnham4top6

Age: 19
Favorite actor(ess): Jason Statham
Favorite director: Guy Ritchie, Rober Rodriguez, Quentin Tarantino
Favorite movies: Sin City, Wangan Midnight: The Movie, The Rocket: The Legend of Rocket Richard, Gladiator, Saving Private Ryan and The Rock( Saw it all the time when I was a little kid)
Favorite types of movies: Racing, Hockey, action, gore, comedy, a good plot and acting would make up the perfect movie in my mind.
Favorite TV Show: Right now Arrow and Continuum
Favorite type of music: Underground Rap/Hip-Hop, Nu-Metall, Rapcore etc..
Favorite band/singer: Goondox, Raubtier, Enhancer
Favorite song: Opus Magni-Raubtier
Favorite album: Welcome to the Goondox
Favorite book: Reaper's Gale by Steven Erikson
Favorite entertainment magazine: Kalle Anka
Favorite Radio Show: Sportextra
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Corroded


----------



## CanadianHockey

Name: Chris
Age: 21
Favorite actor(ess): Martin Freeman, Natalie Portman, Kevin Spacey
Favorite director: Alfonso Cuaron
Favorite movies: Children of Men, Gravity, Step Brothers, Collateral, LotR
Favorite types of movies: Action, Comedy, Political, Drama, Thrillers
Favorite TV Show: The Wire, Parks and Recreation, The Americans, Breaking Bad
Favorite type of music: Rock, Alternative
Favorite band/singer: Red Hot Chili Peppers
Favorite song: Especially in Michigan, RHCP
Favorite album: Back in Black, ACDC
Favorite book: The Hobbit, The War of the Worlds
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Blue Man Group. That's it.
People You've Met: Nobody


----------



## awfulwaffle

Name: Ryan
Age: 27
Favorite actor(ess): John Travolta, Gerard Butler
Favorite director: Cristopher Nolan
Favorite movies: The Prestige, Lord of the Rings series
Favorite types of movies: Drama, Action, Mystery
Favorite TV Show: HIMYM, Shark Tank
Favorite type of music: House, Techno - I like the beat to drop
Favorite band/singer: Michael Woods
Favorite song: Emma Hewitt - Rewind
Favorite album: What are these?
Favorite book:The Innocent Man by John Grisham
Favorite entertainment magazine: Magazines Suck
Favorite Radio Show: BPM and Electric Area
Concerts or other shows you've been to: A7X, Coheed & Cambria, Jimmy Eats World, Ozzfest
People You've Met: Nobody famous 
Things You have: Nothing of importance - my giant Miami Dolphins flag is important
Anything You've been credited with: Being Awesome
Fan site you wish to plug: RIP thecatacombs.net
Additional Info : I'm 6'3", and I love long walks on the beach with a beer in each hand.


----------



## sobrien

Name: Sean
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): I always resort to Barry Pepper despite his lack of major roles.
Favorite director: No one comes to mind as a "must see" for me
Favorite movies: Favorite are Home Alone, Tombstone, LOTR. Best are the Godfathers, Shawshank, LOTR, It's a Wonderful Life
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessarily a genre) Not picky, I go through phases. Included in those phases are Westerns, Comedies, Sports, Holiday, Action, Adventure, Sci-Fi/Fantasy
Favorite TV Show: Of all time is Band of Brothers, easily
Favorite type of music: Alt, rock, psydient
Favorite band/singer: Again depends on the phase; Weezer, Rage Against the Machine, System of a Down, Shpongle, Muse, Incubus, Pink Floyd rank up there consistently 
Favorite song: Knights of Cydonia by Muse or The Good Life by Weezer
Favorite album: Pinkerton from Weezer or Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd
Favorite book: The Song of Ice and Fire (all of them  )
Favorite entertainment magazine: I really don't know, haven't read any in awhile
Favorite Radio Show: Preston and Steve Show, a Philly morning show I've podcasted since 2005...though I've tailed off a bit and started listening to more comedy, science, and wrestling podcasts of late.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: First concert was Rod Stewart against my will  A winter festival show with Bush, Lit, Nickelback, Sum 41, and Blink 182; a summer festival show with The Pixies, Chevelle, Fuel, Evanescence, and Velvet Revolver; and Shpongle (I need to see more shows)
People You've Met: I work in sports, so I've been "around" athletes, coaches, and front office brass a couple times, add in a couple Flyers, Eagles, and Phillies auotgraph sessions..."Met" seems a little personal for what I've accomplished so far.
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): Flyers autographs.
Anything You've been credited with: I like to credit myself with starting the Marshall University Ice Hockey program, though I'll guarantee no one on the team knows who the hell I am 
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## Michigan

Name: Hawkman
Age: 39+
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Hundreds - Allman Brothers, Black Crowes, Black Keys, Buddy Guy, Kings of Leon, Lynryd Skynyrd, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Stones, Three Days Grace, ZZ Top. 
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): Personalized photo of Dan Hampton


----------



## Kyle Doobas*

*Name:* Shawn
*Age:* 24
*Favorite actor(ess):* Jack Nicholson
*Favorite director:* Woody Allen
*Favorite movies:* almost anything by Woody Allen or starring Jack Nicholson + Duck Soup
*Favorite types of movies:* Comedies
*Favorite TV Show:* Seinfeld, Curb Your Enthusiasm, King Of The Hill
*Favorite type of music:* Motown/soul, country/folk(-rock), blues, jazz
*Favorite band/singer:* Grateful Dead/Jerry Garcia Band
*Favorite song:* "Scarlet Begonias -> Fire On The Mountain"
*Favorite book:* The Catcher In The Rye
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Lots, but I only see Phish anymore


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Name: Wee Baby Seamus
Age: 16
Favorite actor(ess): Joseph Gordon Levitt
Favorite director: Coen Brothers
Favorite movies: Fargo, Pulp Fiction, Star Wars
Favorite types of movies: Star Wars, black comedy
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development
Favorite type of music: Indie
Favorite band/singer: Arcade Fire
Favorite song: Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)
Favorite album: Funeral
Favorite book: Macbeth (do plays count?)
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Arcade Fire and U2 in Moncton, Rush in Halifax
People You've Met: None that come to mind
Things You have: N/A, at least that come to mind
Anything You've been credited with: N/A
Fan site you wish to plug: N/A


----------



## Baarle*

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> Name: Wee Baby Seamus
> Age: 16
> Favorite actor(ess): Joseph Gordon Levitt
> Favorite director: Coen Brothers
> Favorite movies: Fargo, Pulp Fiction, Star Wars
> Favorite types of movies: Star Wars, black comedy
> Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development
> Favorite type of music: Indie
> Favorite band/singer: Arcade Fire
> Favorite song: Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)
> Favorite album: Funeral
> Favorite book: Macbeth (do plays count?)
> Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
> Favorite Radio Show: N/A
> Concerts or other shows you've been to: Arcade Fire and U2 in Moncton, Rush in Halifax
> People You've Met: None that come to mind
> Things You have: N/A, at least that come to mind
> Anything You've been credited with: N/A
> Fan site you wish to plug: N/A




You've been on this forum since you were 13


----------



## Garo

Crimson Skorpion said:


> Favorite book: 1983 by George Orwell




I thought 1985 was the best of the series, personally.


----------



## Eagle Eye Cherry

Name: Tommy
Age: 30
Favorite actor(ess): Liam Neeson
Favorite director: Paul W.S. Anderson
Favorite movies: Narc
Favorite types of movies: gritty cop movies like Narc, Training Day
Favorite TV Show: 24, Vikings, Seinfeld
Favorite type of music: Rock, Metal
Favorite band/singer: Soundgarden, Live, Audioslave
Favorite song: Lightning Crashes by Live
Favorite album: Throwing Copper by Live
Favorite book: Collapse by Jared Diamond
Favorite entertainment magazine: n/a
Favorite Radio Show: n/a
Concerts or other shows you've been to:
People You've Met: comedian Eddie Griffin, magician David Copperfield, heavy metal singer Max Cavalera
Things You have: n/a
Anything You've been credited with: n/a
Fan site you wish to plug: n/a


----------



## George Maharis

Name: David
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ess): Charlie Chaplin
Favorite director: Charlie Chaplin
Favorite movie: The Great Dictator
Favorite types of movies: Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Arrested Development
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Nirvana
Favorite song: Last Caress - The Misfits
Favorite album: Give Up - The Postal Service
Favorite book: The Outsiders by S.E. Hinton
Favorite entertainment magazine: Rolling Stone
Favorite Radio Show: Nights with Alice Cooper
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Paul McCartney, The Offspring, Metallica, Coheed & Cambria, Metric, Basshunter, Justin Bieber, Girlicious, Akon, LMFAO, Seether, Protest the Hero, Matt Mays, Joel Plaskett, Tokyo Police Club, Mother Mother, KISS, The Trews, Karl Wolf, Hedley, Stereos, Jay Sean, Down With Webster, Kardinal Offishall, Faber Drive, Pitbull, Classified, Emily Osment, Dinosaur Jr, April Wine, Steve Miller Band, Tom Petty


----------



## kmad

Name: Vancouver
Age: 29
Favorite actor(ess): Kevin Spacey
Favorite director: Francis Ford Coppola
Favorite movies: Gladiator, Godfather, Godfather 2, Fight Club, Apocalypse Now
Favorite types of movies: War or fighting movies
Favorite TV Show: Band of Brothers
Favorite type of music: Electronic/Hip hop
Favorite band/singer: Aesop Rock
Favorite song: Natural Beauty by Neil Young
Favorite album: Irish Heartbeat by Van Morrison
Favorite book: East of Eden by John Steinbeck
Favorite entertainment magazine: no
Favorite Radio Show: Marek vs Wyshynski
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Pearl Jam
People You've Met: Matt Cooke
Things You have: Trade form + scouting information stolen from the Islanders' draft table in 2006
Anything You've been credited with: I was once shown on TV playing in a pile of leaves leading up to a news segment on a potential Vancouver teachers strike


----------



## Madness71

Name: Steve
Age: 23
Favorite actor(ess): Robert De Niro, Kevin Spacey, Bryan Cranston, Liam Neeson. Plenty more.
Favorite director: Tarantino 
Favorite movies: The Godfather, The Godfather part II, the Dark Knight. So many others.
Favorite types of movies: I'll watch anything good. Big horror movie fan.
Favorite TV Show: Quite a few. Hmmm Breaking Bad, That 70s Show, Friends.
Favorite type of music: classic rock. 
Favorite band/singer: Springsteen 
Favorite song: so many. 
Favorite book: anything Stephen King. 
Favorite entertainment magazine: don't read them.
Favorite Radio Show: don't really listen to radio shows.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Springsteen.
People You've Met: quite a few NHL players. 
Things You have: some NHL and NFL athlete autographs. Nothing too special.


----------



## OKHoosier41218

Name: Gary
Age: 33
Favorite actor(ess): Johnny Depp
Favorite director: I enjoy Tim Burton
Favorite movies: Too many to list
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Comedy, Action, Psychological-Thriller
Favorite TV Show: South Park, Psych, American Dad
Favorite type of music: Rock/Metal, depends on my mood
Favorite band/singer: Faith No More/Mike Patton, Sevendust, Hurt, Queen, many more
Favorite song: too many to list
Favorite album: Faith No More-Angel Dust, Pearl Jam-Ten, Project 86-Songs to Burn Your Bridges By/Truthless Heroes, many others that I can't recall offhand
Favorite book: All Quiet On The Western Front
Favorite entertainment magazine: None
Favorite Radio Show: Holmberg's Morning Sickness (I miss Phoenix...)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Pearl Jam w/Sonic Youth, Matchbox 20 w/Train, Sevendust w/Nickelback, Collective Soul, Genesis (1992), Brooks & Dunn w/Dwight Yoakam, Gary Allan, Chris Cagle, & Trick Pony (not a country fan, but Brooks & Dunn put on a good show)
People You've Met: Nick Nolte, Wayne Gretzky, Marshall Faulk, Jeremy Roenick & numerous hockey players
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorabilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) autographed JR rookie card...haha
Anything You've been credited with: nothing of note...


----------



## Sonic Disturbance

Name: It starts with "L" 
Age: 21 
Favorite actor(ess): Jimmy Stewart, James Mason, Christian Bale, Grace Kelly 
Favorite director: Christopher Nolan
Favorite movies: The Dark Night, Rear Window, Memento, Vertigo
Favorite types of movies: Anything but Romantic Comedies
Favorite TV Show: The Simpsons, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
Favorite type of music: Classical Romantic, Early Jazz 
Favorite band/singer: Glen Miller Big Band 
Favorite song: Sing Sing Sing 
Favorite album: N/A
Favorite book: Lolita, Notes from The Underground, The Death of Ivan Ilyich, Native Son
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Saw Pinchas Zuckerman play
People You've Met: Mats Sundin, Morris Peterson
Things You Have (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store): Literally nothing.
Fan site you wish to plug: None.


----------



## McMozesmadness

Name: *Mozes*
Age: *21*
Favorite Actors: *Matthew McConaughey, Chris Pratt, Ryan Gossling*
Favorite Director: *Quentin Tarentino*
Favorite Movies: *1)Pulp Fiction, 2)Drive, 3)Inglorious *********
Favorite Types of Movies: *Good Ones*
Favorite TV Show: *1)South Park, 2)Breaking Bad, 3A)Parks & Rec, 3B)Curb Your Enthusiasm*
Favorite Type of Music: *Good Music*
Favorite Band/Singer: *1)My Morning Jacket, 2)Tool, 3)Rush*
Favorite Song: *Ohio by Neil Young*
Favorite Album: *At Dawn by My Morning Jacket*
Favorite Book: *N/A*
Favorite Magazine: *The Hockey News*
Favorite Radio Show: *The Pipeline Show: With Guy Flaming*
Favorite Concert: *Pemberton Festival 2008*
People You've Met: *Multiple Oilers Players*
Things You Have: *Home and Away Signed Taylor Hall Jerseys*


----------



## ResilientBeast

Name: Nicholas 
Age: 19 
Favorite actor(ess): *Scarlett Johansson, Robert Downie Jr, Will Ferell* 
Favorite director: *Joss Whedon*
Favorite movies: *Empire Strikes Back, Jaws, The Dark Knight, Anchorman*
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) *Action and Comedy* 
Favorite TV Show: *Community and Seinfeld* 
Favorite type of music: *Classic Rock* 
Favorite band/singer: *The Beach Boys* 
Favorite song: *Good Vibrations*
Favorite album: *Today!/Summer Days (The Beach Boys)*
Favorite book: *Game of Thrones* 
Favorite entertainment magazine: *The Hockey News* 
Favorite Radio Show:
Concerts or other shows you've been to: *Beach Boys, Weird Al, ACDC* 
People You've Met: No one really of note 
Things You have: (as in things that would be in an auction, or personalized things, rare memorbilia, autographs, etc. not like something you can buy at a common store) Nothing 
Anything You've been credited with: Nothing 
Fan site you wish to plug:


----------



## Legion03

Name: Jason 
Age: 27 
Favorite actor(ess): Dicaprio, Norton, Jim Carrey
Favorite director: Tarantino
Favorite movies: Eternal Sunshine, Donnie Darko
Favorite types of movies: Anything good 
Favorite TV Show: The Wire, Game of Thrones 
Favorite type of music: Nothing specific
Favorite band/singer: Alexisonfire/Dallas Green
Favorite song: Changes more often than not
Favorite album: Same as above
Favorite book: Game of Thrones/Anything Stephen King
Concerts or other shows you've been to: OLP, Alexisonfire, Moneen are the most memorable


----------



## Swervin81

Name: Christian
Age: 19
Favorite Actors: Robin Williams, Jim Carrey, Adam Sandler, Will Ferrell, Dustin Hoffman
Favorite Directors: Steven Spielberg
Favorite Movies: Hook, ET, Bull Durham, Inception, Pulp Fiction
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Action/Adventure
Favorite TV Shows: Breaking Bad, Trailer Park Boys, Spongebob Squarepants, The Wire
Favorite type of music: Soft, indie, and classic rock
Favorite bands/singers: Simon and Garfunkel, Neil Young, Nirvana, Green Day, Eminem, imagine Dragons
Favorite song: Constantly changes
Favorite album: Same as above
Favorite book: Don't read
Concerts or other shows you've been to: None.
People you've met: No one
Things you have: Nothing


----------



## TheThrill81*

Name: TheThrill81
Age: 29

Favorite actor(ess): Mel Gibson, Christian Bale, Daniel Day Lewis, Gary Oldman, Al Pacino, Robert De Niro, Robert Downey Jr, Charlize Theron, Marlon Brando, Gregory Peck, Audrey Hepburn, Sir Laurence Olivier

Favorite director: Francis Ford Coppola, James Cameron, Stanley Kubrick, Tim Burton, Richard Donner

Favorite movies: (Excluding animated films) The Godfather I & II, Dog Day Afternoon, Taxi, Heat, Terminator 2, Ghostbusters, Star Wars Original Trilogy, Superman, Batman, Dumb and Dumber, Airplane, Back to the Future, Goldeneye, The Spy Who Loved Me, American Psycho, Pulp Fiction, Slapshot, etc.

Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Horror, sci-fi, action/martial arts, buddy cop, comedy, crime, drama, *almost* any film with Schwarzenegger

Favorite TV Show: (Only naming those currently on air) Arrow, Castle, Person of Interest, The Walking Dead, Mad Men, Agents of SHIELD, The Simpsons, etc. 

Favorite book: I, Strahd: The War against Azalin, The Godfather, probably a couple of more that I can't think of


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Name: Eli
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Jason Schwartzman
Favorite director: Wes Anderson
Favorite movies: Rushmore, City of God
Favorite types of movies: Indie
Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad
Favorite type of music: Shoegaze
Favorite band/singer: Mac DeMarco, Wild Nothing, Daft Punk, Com Truise, Diiv, Tyler the Creator
Favorite song: Wild Nothing - A Dancing Shell
Favorite album: Daft Punk - Discovery
Favorite book: Brave New World
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: Sirius XMU
Concerts or other shows you've been to: FYF Fest '14, Washed Out
People You've Met: Gave the drummer of Mac DeMarco my hat
Things You have: Nothing worth note, vinyl collection.
Anything You've been credited with: Spreader of good music
Fan site you wish to plug: N/A


----------



## ghostnights

Name: Morgan
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): Bill Murray,Casey Affleck 
Favorite director: Richard Linklater and Wes Anderson
Favorite movies: Life Aquatic, No Country for Old men and Boyhood
Favorite types of movies: Indie
Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld
Favorite type of music: Shoegaze/ New grunge
Favorite band/singer: Turnover, Superheaven, Whirr and Turnstile
Favorite song: Impossible but right now Dizzy on the Comedown- Turnover
Favorite album: N/A
Favorite book: N/A- Can't decide
Favorite entertainment magazine: Slam
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Superheaven, Basement and Pity Sex in Philly. 
People You've Met: Met Bobby Lee 
Things You have: My dog.
Anything You've been credited with: Bachelor of Elementary Education
Fan site you wish to plug: N/A


----------



## Bee Sheriff

ghostnights said:


> Name: Morgan
> Age: 26
> Favorite actor(ess): Bill Murray,Casey Affleck
> Favorite director: Richard Linklater and Wes Anderson
> Favorite movies: Life Aquatic, No Country for Old men and Boyhood
> Favorite types of movies: Indie
> Favorite TV Show: Seinfeld
> Favorite type of music: Shoegaze/ New grunge
> Favorite band/singer: Turnover, Superheaven, Whirr and Turnstile
> Favorite song: Impossible but right now Dizzy on the Comedown- Turnover
> Favorite album: N/A
> Favorite book: N/A- Can't decide
> Favorite entertainment magazine: Slam
> Favorite Radio Show: N/A
> Concerts or other shows you've been to: Superheaven, Basement and Pity Sex in Philly.
> People You've Met: Met Bobby Lee
> Things You have: My dog.
> Anything You've been credited with: Bachelor of Elementary Education
> Fan site you wish to plug: N/A




we would get along


----------



## PALE PWNR

Name: Rob
Age: 25
Favorite actor(ess): Christian Bale or Leo DiCaprio or Robert Downey Jr.
Favorite director: Quentin Tarantino, Martin Scorsese, Na Hong-Jin
Favorite movies: (will answer later)
Favorite types of movies: I'm not really sure what to put here
Favorite TV Show: Game of Thrones
Favorite type of music: Rock in general
Favorite band/singer: AC/DC, Boston The Beatles, Van Halen, Killswitch Engage, Metallica, Eminem
Favorite song: Rock n Roll Band - Boston
Favorite album: Boston self titled
Favorite book: HfBoards
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Ac/Dc, Boston, Van Halen (Roth and Hagar), Kansas, Black Label Society, Black Sabbath, Killswitch Engage, Lamb of God, DragonForce, Queens of the Stoneage, Pearl Jam, The Who, Static X, I'm trying to think of more. 
People You've Met: Tom Hanks, Sylvester Stallone, HafÃ¾Ã³r JÃºlÃ­us BjÃ¶rnsson, 
Things You have: N/A
Anything You've been credited with: Drinker of Alcohol
Fan site you wish to plug: N/A


----------



## jacobhockey13

Name: Jacob
Age: Will HF revoke my privileges if I'm younger than 13?  16
Favorite actor(ess): Need more time.
Favorite director: I will also defer this one to when I've seen more films
Favorite movies: Cinema Paradiso, The Bicycle Thieves
Favorite types of movies: Anything as long as it's good.
Favorite TV Show: The Twilight Zone
Favorite type of music: Anything as long as it's good.
Favorite band/singer: Michael Kiwanuka, Frank Ocean, The Civil Wars, Pete Seeger, The Beatles
Favorite song: Always Waiting - Michael Kiwanuka
Favorite album: Home Again - Michael Kiwanuka
Favorite book: In The Light of What We Know, The Flamethrowers, The Periodic Table, Redeployment
Favorite entertainment magazine: The New Yorker
Favorite Radio Show: "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me" and "Fresh Air" (NPR), "Outlook" and "Hard Talk" (BBC)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too few.
People You've Met: My friends.
Things You have: Material possessions are immaterial.
Anything You've been credited with: I'm working on it. Like I said, look at the age. Be patient.
Fan site you wish to plug: NPR books, New York Times books, The New Yorker


----------



## Binary Code

Name: Alyssia
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): Edward Norton, Nick Offerman, Amy Poelher
Favorite director: Alfred Hitchcock, Stanley Kubrick, Guillermo Del Toro, Christopher Nolan
Favorite movies: 
Favorite types of movies: Horror/Thriller and Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Misfits, Family Guy, Orange is the New Black
Favorite type of music: Alternative Rock
Favorite band/singer: Alt-J, Radiohead, SoaD, Metallica, Pink Floyd, Korn, Kanye West, Muse, Baths
Favorite song: /
Favorite album: /
Favorite book: Les Contemplations - Victor Hugo
Favorite entertainment magazine: /
Favorite Radio Show: /
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Lana Del Rey, Deltron 3030, Excision, Dead Obies, Noisia, and a a whole bunch of dubstep artists (Barely Alive, TrollPhace, Downlink, The Frim, 50 Carrots, Funtcase, Protohype, Eptic, Midnight T, Dack Janiels, Terravita, Ponicz, Dr. Ozi and a couple of others)
People You've Met: Most of the artists I've seen a show of
Things You have: 
Anything You've been credited with: I was in the audience of a local TV show lol
Fan site you wish to plug: /


----------



## SensBrawler

Age: 19
Favorite actor(ess): Christoph Waltz, Tom Hardy, Elizabeth Olsen, Steve Carell, Cate Blanchett
Favorite director: Quentin Tarantino, Edgar Wright, Alfred Hitchcock
Favorite movies: Django Unchained, Shaun of the Dead, Inception, Planes, Trains and Automobiles, Rear Window, You're Next
Favorite types of movies: Thrillers and Comedies
Favorite TV Show: The Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, Vikings, The Office, Parks and Recreation
Favorite type of music: Rock
Favorite band/singer: Skillet, Weezer, Billy Talent, Linkin Park, Green Day
Favorite song: "You're Gonna Go Far Kid" by The Offspring
Favorite album: "American Idiot" by Green Day
Favorite book: "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" by Ken Kesey
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: The Drive on TSN 1200
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Billy Talent...that's it
People You've Met: Only hockey players
Things You have: N/A
Anything You've been credited with: N/A
Fan site you wish to plug: N/A


----------



## aufheben

Name: Matt
Age: 26
Favorite actor(ess): Micheal Fassbender, Jodie Foster
Favorite director: Steve McQueen, Stanley Kubrick
Favorite movies: Jaws, Blade Runner, 2001, Idk...Roadhouse? lol
Favorite types of movies: Sci-Fi
Favorite TV Show: The Sopranos, The Wire, Six Feet Under
Favorite type of music: Shoe-gaze, Punk, Post-punk
Favorite band/singer: The Brian Jonestown Massacre
Favorite song: lol
Favorite album: London Calling
Favorite book:_ Infinite Jest_ by David Foster Wallace; _The Brothers Karamazov_ by Fydor Dostoevsky
Favorite entertainment magazine: wut
Favorite Radio Show: Idk, NPR?
Concerts or other shows you've been to: My Bloody Valentine + The Lilys (2008), Battles (2007), Bouncing Souls too many times.
People You've Met: Chico Resch
Things You have: wut
Anything You've been credited with: wut
Fan site you wish to plug: wut


----------



## Nemesis Prime

Name: Rob
Age: 25
Favorite actor(ess): Arnold Schwarzenegger, Denzel Washington, Keanu Reeves, Clint Eastwood, Matthew McConaughey, Christina Hendricks, Anna Kendrick, Russell Crowe, Tom Cruise
Favorite director: Clint Eastwood, Ridley Scott
Favorite movies: Gladiator, Casino Royale, Black Hawk Down are my top 3 all time. I'd literally be here all day listing each favourite. 
Favorite types of movies: Action, comedy, war
Favorite TV Show: Really digging Frasier at the moment.
Favorite type of music: Metal
Favorite band/singer: Metallica
Favorite song: Blackened
Favorite album: ...And Justice for All
Favorite book: The Heroin Diaries
Favorite entertainment magazine: Guitar World, Game Pro (RIP)
Favorite Radio Show: N/A
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Sum 41 x2, Metallica, Our Lady Peace, Avenged Sevenfold, Disturbed
People You've Met: I met Willie Nelson when I was like 8 or 9
Things You have: Autographed Richard Kruspe guitar picks.
Anything You've been credited with: Nope
Fan site you wish to plug: N/A


----------



## SCBdude

Name: Alex
Age: 18
Favorite actor(ess): James Spader, John Goodmann
Favorite director: Cohen Bros
Favorite movies: The Big Lebowski
Favorite types of movies: Comedy, Thriller
Favorite TV Show: The Blacklist, Castle, The League
Favorite type of music: Rock, Hip-Hop
Favorite band/singer: Eminem, Tenacious D, Alligatoah, Eldorado FM, K.I.Z.
Favorite song: Eldorado FM - Modern Day Odyssee
Favorite album: Eminem - The Eminem Show
Favorite book: Hans-Peter Latour - Das isch doch e GrÃ¤nni
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Rammstein
Things You have: Some material possessions 
Anything You've been credited with: N/A
Fan site you wish to plug: N/A


----------



## cbh

*Name*: Jeff
*Age*: Dinosaur 

*Favorite actor(ess): *Al Pacino, Meryl Streep, many others
*Favorite director:* Akira Kurosawa, Ingmar Bergman, Luis Bunuel, many others 
*Favorite movies*: Seven Samurai (1954), Persona (1966), City Lights (1931)
*Favorite types of movies:* Non- mainstream 

*Favorite TV Show:* Don't watch TV (other than sports)
*Favorite type of music*: Rock, Celtic, Blues, Classical, World, Roots (1920s-2015)
*Favorite band/singer:* Bob Dylan
*Favorite song:* 'Mole in the Ground' by Lisa Kindred, 'Raglan Road' by Sinead O'Connor
*Favorite album:* Highway 61 Revisited (1965), Astral Weeks (1968)

*Favorite book/ authors*: Hermann Hesse, Franz Kafka, Albert Camus, Charles Bukowski, Fernando Pessoa
*Favorite entertainment magazine*: None.
*Favorite Radio Show*: Don't listen to radio (prefer my own CDs in car, at home)
*Concerts or other shows you've been to*: Too numerous to list
*People You've Met:* Bob Dylan, Bobby Hull

*Things You have*: 20,000 + DVD/Bluray collection
*Anything You've been credited with*: Dastardly deeds, I'm sure
*Fan site you wish to plug*: No

*Favorite Sports teams*: Hockey- Chicago Blackhawks, Baseball- Cincinnati Reds, Basketball- Chicago Bulls, Football- Chicago Bears, Association Football (or soccer as some call it) - Boavista FC, Arsenal FC

*Favorite all -time athlete:* Tony Esposito, Ed Belfour, Glenn Hall, Chris Chelios, Duncan Keith, Nolan Ryan, Tom Seaver, Goose Gossage, Muhammad Ali, Martina Navratilova


----------



## DeYarmond Edison

Been hanging out in here pretty frequently for awhile now. Guess I'll give this a go.

*Name:* Zack
*Age:* 24
*Favorite actor(ess):* DeNiro, Pacino, Clooney, Cooper, Pitt, Dicaprio
*Favorite director:* Scorsese, Coen Brothers, Woody Allen, Kubrick
*Favorite movies:* Back To The Future Trilogy, Goodfellas, Casino, The Godfather 1+2, Oceans 11, Walk Hard, Dumb and Dumber, The Dark Knight, No Direction Home, many more
*Favorite types of movies:* Mob movies, documentaries (especially music and sports based)
*Favorite TV Show:* The Sopranos, The Wire, The Office, King of the Hill
*Favorite type of music:* Folk, Indie Folk, Doom Metal, Hip-Hop, anything really. But mainly Folk.
*Favorite band/singer:* Bob Dylan, Justin Vernon(Bon Iver), The Tallest Man on Earth, Fleet Foxes, Black Sabbath, Alexisonfire, Noah Gundersen, MF Doom, Kanye West, Mac Demarco, Sufjan Stevens, Local Natives, DeYarmond Edison, Nick Drake, etc
*Favorite album:* For Emma, Forever Ago...
*Favorite book:* The Great Gatsby, The Road, And Then There Were None, Bob Dylan Chronicles, Cats Cradle, Slaughterhouse Five, Breakfast of Champions
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Too many to name but my personal favorite is "Eaux Claires". A festival I attended in Wisconsin in the summer of 2015.


----------



## Voight

Name: JP
Favorite actor(ess): Mark Wahlberg
Favorite director: Martin Scorsese
Favorite movies: Goodfellas, Marvell/DC CU, Black Mass, The Departed, Wolf of Wall Street. there's just so many, a lot of which I can't remember off the top of my head.
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) Comedy, Action, Adventure, Gangster, Crime
Favorite TV Show: Chicago PD, The Sopranos, Entourage, Better Call Saul, Breaking Bad, Lost, Law & Order SVU
Favorite type of music: Rap, Country, Classic Rock
Favorite band/singer: Coldplay, Drake
Favorite song: Say What's Real - Drake
Favorite album: Too hard to pick.
Favorite book: Harry Potter Series (Goblet of Fire is my #1)
Favorite entertainment magazine: People? Don't really read them tbh.
Favorite Radio Show: Derringer In The Morning (Q107 - Toronto) / The Dan Le Batard Show w/ Stugotz
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Most recent was the Yeezus Tour.


----------



## The Gongshow

*Name:* Jack
*Age:* 23
*Favorite actor(ess):* Idris Elba, Bill Murray, RDJ, Chris Pratt, Tom Hardy
*Favorite director:* Tarantino
*Favorite movies:* Jurassic Park, Dark Knight, Green Mile, Budapest Hotel
*Favorite types of movies:* Action, Adventure, Horror, Superhero
*Favorite TV Show:* Game Of Thrones, Always Sunny, Breaking Bad, Hannibal
*Favorite type of music:* Rock, Alternative, Indi
*Favorite band/singer:* Foo Fighters, Incubus, Muse, Silversun Pickups, Arctic Monkeys
*Favorite album:* Too tough to answer this question
*Favorite song:* My Hero - Foo Fighters
*Favorite book:* Jurassic Park & The Lost World by Michael Crichton


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Voyager said:


> Name: Eli
> Age: 18
> Favorite actor(ess): Jason Schwartzman
> Favorite director: Wes Anderson
> Favorite movies: Rushmore, City of God
> Favorite types of movies: Indie
> Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad, The Office, King of the Hill
> Favorite type of music: Shoegaze
> Favorite band/singer: Mac DeMarco, Wild Nothing, Daft Punk, Com Truise, Diiv, Tyler the Creator
> Favorite song: Wild Nothing - A Dancing Shell
> Favorite album: Daft Punk - Discovery
> Favorite book: Brave New World
> Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
> Favorite Radio Show: Sirius XMU
> Concerts or other shows you've been to: FYF Fest '14, Washed Out
> People You've Met: Gave the drummer of Mac DeMarco my hat
> Things You have: Nothing worth note, vinyl collection.
> Anything You've been credited with: Spreader of good music
> Fan site you wish to plug: N/A




Name: Eli
Age: 19
Favorite actor(ess): Jason Schwartzman
Favorite director: Wes Anderson
Favorite movies: Rushmore, Moonrise Kingdom, City of God, Donnie Brasco
Favorite types of movies: Indie, Crime
Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad
Favorite type of music: Shoegaze, Rap, Jazz, Folk, Electronic (Not Dance)
Favorite band/singer: Kanye West, Brian Eno, Cortex, Neil Young, Daft Punk, Mac DeMarco, Slowdive, Tyler the Creator
Favorite song: Wild Nothing - A Dancing Shell, Kanye West - Touch The Sky, Brian Eno - I'll Come Running, George Harrison - I'd Have You Anytime, Cortex - Prelude a Go Round, Neil Young - Harvest Moon, Mac DeMarco - The Stars Keep On Calling My Name
Favorite album: Daft Punk - Discovery, Kanye West - MBDTF, Brian Eno - Another Green World, Cortex - Troupeau Bleu
Favorite book: Brave New World
Favorite entertainment magazine: N/A
Favorite Radio Show: Hockey Central @ Noon
Concerts or other shows you've been to: FYF Fest '14 '15, Washed Out
People You've Met: Gave the drummer of Mac DeMarco my hat
Things You have: Vinyl collection, Fender Jazzmaster
Anything You've been credited with: Spreader of good music
Fan site you wish to plug: N/A


----------



## Desdichado93

Name: J
Age: 37,94
Favorite actor(ess): Maggie Smith, Michael J Fox + a few that I cannot remember at the moment.
Favorite director: No one specific. Lots of good directors but no single favourite.
Favorite movies: Back to the future trilogy, Indiana Jones Tgy, Hunt for Red October, The quest for the holy grail (craziest movie ever made).
Favorite types of movies: Action, Drama, adventure, mysteries.
Favorite TV Series: ER Season 1-10 best drama series made so far. Utopia was also really good. Currently following Dr Who, Endeavour, Grantchester, Shetland.
Favorite type of music: Rock, Hardrock, punk (some) Bagpipes, Irish folk music, Swedish trad. folk music, Classic like Johan Strauss II.
Favorite band/singer: Queen, Avantasia, Baskery, AC/DC.
Favorite song: No single favourite.
Favorite album: Sheer Heart attack
Favorite book: none.
Favorite entertainment magazine: Empire
Favorite Radio Show: Radiosporten, Ring sÃ¥ spelar vi & Melodikrysset. Don't really listen to radio.
Concerts or other shows you've been to:
People You've Met: Once sat next Christer Glenning at the local post office.
Things You have (rare memorbilia): a poster of 1993-94 Leksands If with signed by all players. Unfortunately not signed by coach Wayne Fleming. 
Also have a have FÃ¤rjestad BK pennant with player autographs, don't know what year it's from though more then late 1980s/early 1990s.
Anything You've been credited with: -
Favourite teams: Smederna Speedway, Leksands IF (ice hockey), NY Rangers & Eskilstuna United (real football).
Fan site you wish to plug: http://www.tuna12.se/


----------



## Lamity

*Name:* Cape Bretoner
*Age:* 26
*Favorite actor(ess):* Jack Nicholson 
*Favorite director:* Stanley Kubrick
*Favorite movies:* One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest 
*Favorite TV Show:* The Office (U.K.)
*Favorite type of music:* Heavy Metal & Celtic Rock/Punk
*Favorite band/singer:* Slayer
*Favorite song:* "War Ensemble" by Slayer
*Favorite album:* "Seasons in the Abyss" by Slayer 
*Favourite book:* "The Call of the Wild" by Jack London
*Favorite Radio Show:* The Opie & Anthony Show 
*Concerts or other shows you've been to:* Black Sabbath (13 tour); KISS; Slayer; Flogging Molly & Lamb of God with GWAR.


----------



## NewtJorden

Name: Benoit
Age: 33
Favorite actor(ess): Rooney Mara, Kate Mara, Elizabeth Olsen, Saoirse Ronan, Jennifer Morrison, Amy Adams, Elizabeth Banks, Jodie Foster, Audrey Hepburn, Carole Lombard
Favorite director: Stanley Kubrick, Alfred Hitchcock
Favorite movies: To Kill a Mockingbird, Lawrence of Arabia
Favorite types of movies: Mostly horror
Favorite TV Show: Six Feet Under, Lost, Penny Dreadful, Once Upon a Time
Favorite type of music: Heavy Metal
Favorite band/singer: Avenged Sevenfold
Favorite song: White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane
Favorite album: Waking the Fallen by Avenged Sevenfold
Favorite book: The Stand by Stephen King
Favorite entertainment magazine: Entertainment Weekly
People You've Met: Jodie Foster, Luc Robitaille, Vincent Lecavalier, Brad Richards, Sidney Crosby


----------



## TheMule93

Name: Cameron
Age: 20
Favorite actor(ess): I don't care about any of them 
Favorite director: idk the names of any
Favorite movies: Canadian Bacon
Favorite types of movies: Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Breaking Bad
Favorite type of music: Black metal
Favorite band/singer: IDK I like too many
Favorite song: I Will Lay Down My Bones Among The Rocks And Roots
Favorite album: Graveforests And Their Shadows
Favorite book: Memories of Ice (Malazan Book of the Fallen)
Favorite entertainment magazine: PCGamer
Favorite Radio Show: none
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Lorna Shore, Wolves in the Throne Room
People You've Met: Went to high school with Seguin for a year 
Things You have: a WoW account 
Anything You've been credited with: got banned from /r/DetroitRedWings
Fan site you wish to plug: http://www.fiveyardslant.com/


----------



## plank

edit


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

Name: Manning
Age: April 5th, 1983 (33)
Favorite actor(ess): Sigourney Weaver
Favorite director: Ridley Scott
Favorite movies: The Aliens Series, Dune, Blade Runner, Ernest Scared Stupid, Demolition Man
Favorite types of movies: Horror, Sci-Fi, & Fantasy
Favorite TV Show: Big Bang Theory
Favorite type of music: Black Metal
Favorite band/singer: Rammstein
Favorite song: Sonne
Favorite album: Mutter
Favorite book: Hard to pick just one, but I will go with _"Crypt of the Shadow King"_. It's my favorite Forgotten Realms book, and Forgotten Realms is my favorite series. Series might not even be the right word, but if you are familiar at all with Forgotten Realms, you will know what I mean.
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't really have one
Favorite Radio Show: See above
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many to list
People You've Met: Just from recent Comic-Cons; the entire cast of Aliens, Wil Wheaton, Kristanna Loken, Eliza Dushku, Stan Lee, Weird Al, Gillian Anderson & Danny Glover
Things You have: A Klingon Bat'leth, a steel replication of Frostmourne (Arthas' sword from War Craft 3), steel replicas of Icing Death & Twinkle (Drizzt Do'Urden's scimitars), a replica pulse rifle from Aliens, steel replicas of both Charon's claw & Artemis Entreri's jeweled dagger, and a Drow Piwafwi.
Anything You've been credited with: I played a zombie extra in the 2007 CSI New York episode _"Boo"_, I've also contributed a fair amount to the D&D, more specifically, the Forgotten Realms section of Wizards of the Coast.
Fan site you wish to plug: Too many too list.


----------



## Spring in Fialta

Name: Too distinctive
Age: 24
Favorite actor(ess): Joaquin Phoenix? 
Favorite director: Richard Linklater, Vincent Gallo, Gaspar Noe
Favorite type of music: Don't know how to define that. 
Favorite movies: Buffalo '66 and I Stand Alone
Favorite types of movies: -
Favorite TV Show: Horace and Pete, The Sopranos, The Boondocks, Louie, Atlanta
Favorite band/singer: Julian Casablancas, Jean Leloup, Joy Division, The Cure
Favorite song: Ceremony, Human Sadness, Atmosphere, Nathalie, Barely Legal
Favorite album: -
Favorite book: The Metamorphosis, The Fall, The Sun Also Rises, The Old Man and the Sea, Amerika, Moon Palace, The Devil, Notes from Underground, The Gambler, Portnoy's Complaint, Ham on Rye, Post Office, Pimp: The Story of my Life, The Stranger, The Little Prince, The Royal Game and more.


----------



## Mrb1p

Name: Math
Age: 24
Favorite actor(ess): Tom Hardy, The Brad, Cillian Murphy, Gary Oldman, Christian Bale, DeNiro, Clint Eastwood, (Wide range.)
Favorite director: Tarantino, Clint Eastwood, Kubrick, Coens, etc. (Wide range.)
Favorite movies: Inglorious ********, Fellowship of the ring, American Psycho, American history X
Favorite types of movies: Pretty much anything but Bollywood
Favorite TV Show: Breakin bad, Game of Thrones, True Detective (S1)
Favorite type of music: Anything but electronic.
Favorite band/singer: Ghost, Wu-tang clan, Mastodon, The doors, Bowie, Prince, Hendrix, 
Favorite song: Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8 
Favorite album: Axis- Bold as love, Jimi hendrix, Beates White album.
Favorite book: ASOIF, L'Ã©tranger (Camus), Notes of a dirty old man, De rerum natura, A bried history of time, Cosmos, and many more. 
Favorite entertainment magazine: None that I can think of.
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many to list.
People You've Met: I don't know


----------



## PromNite

this new HF layout is totally freaking me out. test post!


----------



## Datsyukian Deke

Name: Paul
Age: 33
Favorite actor(ess): Charlton Heston, Clark Gable, Howard Keel, Yul Brynner, Henry Fonda (too many to name)
Favorite director: Cecil B DeMille
Favorite movies: Ben Hur, Gettysburg, Dumb & Dumber, 12 Angry Men, Ten Commandments
Favorite types of movies: Historical or Comedy
Favorite TV Show: Of all time?...Dragnet
Favorite type of music: 60's or 80's Rock
Favorite band/singer: Bobby Darin (google him, you youngsters  )
Favorite song: Child in Time (Deep Purple)
Favorite album: Dr. Feelgood
Favorite book: The Bible
Favorite entertainment magazine: America's Civil War
Favorite Radio Show: The Mark Levin Show
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Don't care too much for live music, get bored too easily.
People You've Met: Kid Rock, Eric Heatherly, nobody too famous
Things You have: Life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness
Anything You've been credited with: I played junior hockey and still hold two league records: most time spent in the penalty box; and I was the only guy to ever take off his skate and try to stab somebody....no wait, that was Happy Gilmore.
Fan site you wish to plug: Not really.


----------



## TheOriginalJez

Ok I'll bite:

Name: Jez
Age: 28
Favorite actor(ess): Saoirse Ronan; Jenna Colman; Hugh Laurie; Kelly Hu; Bruce Willis; Trevor Eve; Kevin Bacon; Clint Eastwood.
Favorite director: Terry Gilliam; Coen brothers
Favorite movies: The Good, The Bad & The Ugly; Die Hard; The Grand Budapest Hotel; Young Guns I&II; Airplane!
Favorite types of movies: Comedies, actions, westerns.
Favorite TV Show: House
Favorite type of music: Anything with a guitar
Favorite band/singer: Bon Jovi
Favorite song: Undiscovered Soul - Richie Sambora
Favorite album: Keep The Faith
Favorite book: Millenium trilogy
Favorite entertainment magazine: Times have changed since this topic started...
Favorite Radio Show: The Rock (NZ) Drive (currently Thane & Dunc)
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Too many to count in smaller venues but just the pick of stadium headliners: Bon Jovi, Aerosmith, Chris Cornell, Guns N Roses, Huey Lewis & The News.
People You've Met: Steve Vai, Phil X, Scott Gorham, Joel O'Keefe, Pete Friesen. Went to college with Matt from the 1975.


----------



## Porn*

Name: Oren
Favorite actor(ess): Jared Leto, Natalie Portman, Denzel washington, Christian Bale
Favorite director: Darren Aronofsky, C.Nolan
Favorite movies: Warriors, The Crow, Requiem for a Dream, Memento, Reservoir Dogs
Favorite types of movies: Horror, Suspense, Comedy
Favorite TV Show: The Office, Walking Dead, AHS, Suits
Favorite type of music: Hip Hop / Alternative
Favorite band/singer: Incubus, Rush, The Roots
Favorite song: What a Wonderful World
Favorite album: 2112
Favorite book: A Clockwork Orange
Concerts or other shows you've been to:
Summersault 2000?2001?
Rush x 8 or 9
Incubus x 6
Foo Fighter x 4
White Stripes, Raconteurs, Outkast, The Roots, Wolfmother, Prophets of Rage, Metallica, Deftones, RHCP, Guns N Roses, Our Lady Peace, Smashing Pumpkins, Perfect Circle, I Mother Earth, Matisyahu etc...
Things You have: Large collection of autographs (musicians and athletes), original artwork from Comic artists.​


----------



## Oscar Acosta

Name: Markus
Age: 36
Favorite actor(ess): James Dean, Jake Gylenhaal, Daniel Day Lewis, James Franco, Barry Pepper
Favorite director: Never really paid attention, Chris Nolan I guess. 
Favorite movies: Gangs of NY, Back to the Future Trilogy, Schindler's List, The Pianist, Saving Private Ryan, Man of Steel
Favorite types of movies: Historical movies. 
Favorite TV Show: Currently: Vice Principals All Time: It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia or the Sopranos
Favorite type of music: Rap
Favorite band/singer: Tupac Shakur, Nirvana, the Beatles, Notorious BIG, Nas
Favorite song: Not sure. Sounds of Silence by Simon and Garfunkel, Something in the Way by Nirvana, If I Die 2Nite by 2Pac, Desperation by Steppenwolf...
Favorite album: Nirvana Unplugged in NY or Makaveli the 7 Day Theory
Favorite book: Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas - Hunter S. Thompson
Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't care
Favorite Radio Show: I'll just list Podcasts, haven't listened to radio in years. Sleep With Me by DearestScooter, Norm MacDonald Live, Fatman on Batman...
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Snoop Dogg, Wu-Tang Clan, Raekwon, Metallica, 50 Cent, Steppenwolf, Bon Jovi, 
Anything You've been credited with: I drew a comic book of the Terry Fox story that got published when I was 13 during Canada's 125th anniversary ha


----------



## frisco

Name: Carey
Favorite actor(ess): Steve McQueen, Jack Wagner, Al Pacino, Charlton Heston
Favorite director: Terrance Malick, David Finch, Sam Peckinpah, Stanley Kubrick
Favorite movies: Glengarry Glen Ross, Thomas Crown Affair (original), Godfather II , Moneyball, Eyes Wide Shut. Ben Hur
Favorite types of movies: (type can be anything you really want it to be, not necessatily a genre) NOT movies based on comic books, Disneyland rides, video games, vampires, or zombies
Favorite TV Show: Mad Men, Melrose Place, Breaking Bad, Millennium, Californication
Favorite band/singer: Queen, R.E.M., Johnny Cash, Rick Springfield, Bruce Springsteen, Journey
Favorite song: Jessie's Girl or Margaritaville
Favorite album: Tao-Rick Springfield
Favorite book: Bible, Bill James Historical Abstract
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Springfield, Springsteen, R.E.M., Jimmy Buffett, INXS, Jackson Browne. A lot of others.
Concert would like to see: Journey with Steve Perry.
People You've Met: Rick Springfield, Jack Wagner, Kenny Rogers, William Shatner, Rob Reiner, a lot of athletes. 
Life Highlight (!)-Walked 9 holes with a celebrity golf threesome of John Elway, Mario Lemieux, Jack Wagner.

My Best-Carey


----------



## Powerslave

Name: Vladimir

Age: 26

Favorite actor(ess): Russell Crowe, Daniel Day Lewis, James Gandolfini, Val Kilmer, Jack Nicholson, Gary Oldman, Sean Penn, Matt Smith, Timothy Olyphant, Walton Goggins, Ian McShane, John Malkovich and Mel Gibson.

Favorite director: David Lynch

Favorite movies: The Lord of The Rings, Robin Hood(1973.), Terminator 2, Gladiator, A Beautiful Mind, Beverly Hills Ninja, In the Name of the Father, Gangs of NY, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, Breakfast Club, Stand by me, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Spirited Away.

Favorite types of movies: either a good drama or a a dumb, average comedy movie

Favorite TV Show: Doctor Who, Only Fools and Horses, Twin Peaks, The Sopranos, OZ, The Wire, Shield, Justified, Deadwood, Men Behaving Badly, Deep Space Nine, Babylon 5, Trailer Park Boys

Favorite type of music: rock, blues, and I'm a big sucker for 80s catchy pop,synth-pop and glam rock 

Favorite band/singer: Iron Maiden has to be my fav. band, followed by Led Zeppelin, The Cure, Fleetwood Mac, Dire Straits, U2, Deep Purple, Stones, , The Doors, Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath,Talking Heads,Tom Waits, Oasis, Queen, INXS, Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds, old Nightwish, Grateful Dead, Almman's, Gov't Mule... Stevie Nicks, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Elvis ,Meat Loaf, Springsteen, Prince, Annie Lenox, Billy Idol, Chris Rea, Clapton, Santana, Gary Moore, Zappa, Tom Jones, Leonard Cohen, Jamiroquai,
The Misfits, Satriani, Bonamassa, Dave Matthews Band, Judas Priest, Journey, Kiss, Rammstein.. etc there is no way I could include everyone I like.
One to rull 'em all tho - David Bowie. The whole dif. level. The artist.

Favorite song: Stairway to Heaven

Favorite album: Achtung Baby by U2 

Favorite book: Can't pick just one to be honest. The Hobbit for sentimental reasons, Dune, Hyperion and something from Sir Terry Pratchett(hard to pick one again)

Favorite entertainment magazine: The Rolling Stone

Favorite Radio Show: podcast on a local radio station in my hometown, no point in trying to explain it 

Concerts or other shows you've been to: Uhhh... this is a hard one. I went to tons of shows around Europe and US. AC/DC, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Rammstein, The Rolling Stones, U2. Deep Purple, Whitesnake, Judas Priest, Nick Cave, Billy Idol, The Killers, Tom Petty, Kiss, Def Leppard, Rodger Waters, Joe Bonamasa, Dave Matthews Band, RHCP, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, Sting, Blue Oyster Cult, Marshall Tucker Band, Slipknot, Prodigy, Fat Boy Slim, Lenny Kravitz, Madonna, Dead and Company, Gov't Mule... Gonna see Bod Dylan in a few days... hopefully can get an LP signeg by him because we'll have backstage pass 

People You've Met: During last 12-24 months: Larry Bird, coach Ditka, Luis Severino, Gary Sanchez, Luis Tiant, Ben Bova, Judge Judy, Bob Seger, Dave Wannstedt. Larry Bird is such a class act. Really nice and friendly guy. Judge Judy on the other hand... old witch. Ditka is cool shit, always use to give me a a fat tip and a good cigar  I've also met Val Kiler when I was 10-11 years old... Met Tom Cruise few years back and walked away because he was acting like a douche. Had a pleassure to drink a beer with Gerarld Butler few years ago when i bumpted into him(neither of us sober) in one of the streets in Old Town of Kotor, Montenegro.. the problem is I had no idea that was him so we had a good talk and a beer before he bounced. Cool guy tho I wish I knew it was him 

As a matter of fact, I've just met Blake from Workaholics earlier tonight. Pretty chill dude 






... his signture is hilarious 

Things You have: Have few singed sports items and rarities. 

Anything You've been credited with: nothing good.

Fan site you wish to plug: I only visit one other sports forum.


----------



## Rodgerwilco

Name: Tony
Age: 27 

Favorite actor(ess): Jake Gyllenhaal, Johnny Depp, Keanu Reeves, Julia Roberts

Favorite director: von Trier, Quentin Tarantino 

Favorite movies: Donnie Brasco, Donnie Darko, Pineapple Express, Dark Knight

Favorite types of movies: B-List horror movies, Tech Sci-Fi psycho-thrillers, Superhero, Stoner flicks

Favorite TV Show: Westworld, Black Mirror, South Park, X-Files

Favorite type of music: Underground Hip Hop, Experimental (electronic), Jazz


Favorite band/singer: Atmosphere, Eyedea, Tangerine Dream, Jon Bellion, CunninLynguists

Favorite song: Little Man by Atmosphere 

Favorite album: Oneirology by CunninLynguists

Favorite book: Farenheit 451, The Metamorphosis, The Giver

Favorite entertainment magazine: Don't read magazines

Favorite Radio Show / Podcast: Cigar Dave Show, Stuff you Should Know (Podcast), True Murder (w/ Dan Zupansky)

Concerts or other shows you've been to: Atmosphere with Brother Ali.

People You've Met:Slug and Ant (Atmosphere), Brother Ali

Things You have: Wouldn't be worth much to most people, but I have a set-list from the last Atmosphere show I went to when I got to meet Slug and Ant. 

Anything You've been credited with: Well, I was Captain Hook my senior year musical.... lol 

Fan site you wish to plug: NHL Redlight Hockey on Facebook


----------



## VanIslander

Age: 35 when I joined HfBoards
Favorite actor(ess): Sean Penn, Denzel Washington, Jeff Bridges, Bill Murray, Liam Neeson
Favorite director: Hitchcock, Kubrick, Coen
Favorite movies: Too many! Watched a dozen times: Groundhog Day, Blade Runner, Star Wars, Vertigo, Casablanca
Favorite types of movies: Mysteries, suspense, atmospheric, noir, sci-fi
Favorite scripted TV Shows: the original Magnum P.I., Homicide: Life on the Street, Star Trek Next Generation
Favorite reality TV: The Amazing Race, Big Brother Canada, Masterchef Australia, Survivor
Favorite type of music: Female pop ballads (Adele, Sia, Rihanna, Aguilera, even Dion and Madonna) and jazz ballads (Ella, Billie, Nina)
Favorite album: Elton John's LIVE in Australia
Favorite book: Camus' The Stranger, Nietzsche's Thus Spoke Zarathustra, J.L. Chalker's Four Lords of the Diamond series
Favorite magazine: National Geographic
Favorite Radio Show: CBC documentaries
Concerts or other shows you've been to: Prince (in Toronto), Tom Cochrane & Red Rider (in Kamloops)
People You've Met: Martin and Charlie Sheen,
Things You have: a Korando jeep, two Angora cats
Anything You've been credited with: 9 chess championships, two newspaper journalism awards, one academic citation


----------

